# Hardware & Software > Hardware - Composants (Choix & Conseils) >  Configs de Canard

## Ezechiel

*Configs de Canard* 


*Les configs du magazine seront mises à disposition ici et mises à jour régulièrement*. L'objectif est de mettre en accès facile et à la disposition de tous les configs du magazine et des HS Hardouère. Cela permettra en partie d'éviter les créations de topic pour une nouvelle config' toutes les heures. Vous pouvez venir discuter dans le topic :
des améliorations éventuellesdes incompatibilités dans le matériel conseillédes problèmes de qualité ou disponibilité du matérield'une suggestion matosde l'adaptation d'une config' à un cas particulier 
Le topic est destiné à évoluer au fur et à mesure du temps.
*Le premier post sera mis à jour en fonction des nouveautés, suggestions et corrections régulièrement.* Les prix sont ceux relevés sur materiel.net

Juin 2007 : *les kits d'upgrade font leur apparition : 300€, 550€ et le 800€*
Juillet 2007 : *la config' multimédia rentre dans l'arène*
Août 2007 : *après de longues discussions, les portables trouvent leur place !*
Janvier 2008 : *disparition temporaire de la configuration multimédia*
Mai 2009: *reprise du topic, rafraichissement et mise à jour des configs*
Janvier 2011 : *les processeurs Intel Sandy bridge s'invitent dans la danse !*
Décembre 2011 : *pour échapper aux inondations en Thaïlande, le prix des disques durs prend de la hauteur*
Mai 2012 : *pousse toi de là que je m'y mette ! Ivy remplace Sandy.*
Juillet 2013 : *un proc' qui consomme plus pour consommer moins ? Haswell est là !*
Juillet 2014 : *la config' Duck Nukem XXI flashée à 4 GHz - hop, six points en moins !*
Juillet 2015 : *n'écoutant pas les conseils, les kits d'upgrade ont suivi l'individu louche qui leur proposait des alims 1200 W à 30 euros. On ignore ce qu'ils sont devenu.*
*Du coup, ça fait de la place pour accueillir trois configs spécialisées !*
Juillet 2016 : *finalement, tout ce qui est petit n'est pas forcement mignon... Exit MiniMax, remplacée par Mini Duck !*
Avril 2017 : *Avec Ryzen, AMD revient et nous, on est très content !*

Voici donc les configs actuelles telles que vous pourrez les trouver dans le magazine et le Hardouère Canard PC bimestriel :


*Ducky XXXII : Configuration entrée de gamme => 900 € environ*


Processeur :Intel Core i5 7400 ~215 €
Ventirad : d'origine
Carte mère : MSI B250M PRO-VDH ~90 €
RAM : 2x Crucial DDR4-2400 4 Go ~80 €
Carte graphique : GeForce GTX 1060 3GB~235 €
Carte son : intégrée à la carte-mère
SSD : Crucial MX300 -  275 Go ~100 €
Disque dur : Seagate Desktop HHD - 1 To ~55 €
Lecteur/graveur optique : Sony Optiarc AD-5280S ~20 €
Alimentation : Corsair CX430 ~50 €
Boitier : Cooler Master N200 ~50 €

_Disponible sur Materiel.net !_ (Cadeau : 6 mois d'abonnement à CPC Hardware)





*CanHard XXXII : Configuration milieu de gamme => 1200 € environ*

Processeur : Intel Core i5 7600K  ~285 €
Ventirad : Be Quiet Pure Rock ~35 €
Carte mère : Gigabyte GA-Z270P-D3 ~120 €
RAM : 2x GSkill  Value DDR4-2400 4 Go ~85 €
Carte graphique : GeForce GTX 1060 6  Go ~290 €
Carte son : intégrée à la carte-mère
SSD : Crucial MX300 - 525 Go ~170 €
Disque dur : Seagate Barracuda - 2 To ~85 €
Lecteur/graveur DVD : Sony Optiarc AD-5280S ~20 €
Alim' : FPS Raider S 550W ~65 €
Boitier : Fractal Design R5 ~120 €

**
_Choppez la sur Materiel.net!_ (Cadeau : 6 mois d'abonnement à CPC Hardware + 2 mois à Canard PC)




*Duck Nukem XXXII: Configuration haut de gamme => 2000 € environ*


Processeur : Intel Core i7 7700K ~400 €
Ventirad : Noctua NH-U12S ~65 €
Carte mère : Asus Z270-K ~155 €
RAM : 2 X Kingstone Hyper X Fury DDR4-2400 8 Go ~155 €
Carte graphique : GeForce GTX 1080 ~500 €
Carte son : intégrée à la carte-mère
Disque dur : Seagate Barracuda 6 Gb/s - 3 To  ~110 €
SSD : Samsung 850 EVO - 1 To  ~350 €
Lecteur/graveur optique : Sony Optiarc AD-5280S ~20 €
Alim' : Corsair RM650x ~120 €
Boitier : Cooler Master Silencio 652S ~115 €


_Faites la vôtre sur Materiel.net !_ (Cadeau : un an d'abonnement à CPC Hardware + 3 mois à Canard PC)





*Les configs spécialisées :*


*Level One VIII : pour les canard fauchés comme un lapin en plein vol => 550 € environ*

Processeur : Intel Pentium G4560 ~75 €
Carte mère : MSI H110M PRO-VD ~56 €
RAM : 2x Crucial DDR4 4 Go 2133 MHz ~75 €
Carte graphique : Radeon RX 460 2 Go ~110 €
Disque dur : Seagate Desktop 1 To ~55 €
Alim' : Corsair VS350 ~40 €
Boitier : Antec VSK-4000B ~35 €


Elle est ici chez Materiel.net !




*Hard Gore VIII : Rodrigue, as-tu des cores ? => 2500 €*
Processeur : AMD Ryzen 7 1800 X  ~550 €
Ventirad : Noctua NH-U12S ~65 €
Carte mère : Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX-370-Gaming 5 ~240 €
RAM : 2x Crucial DDR4-2666 CAS16 8 Go ~150 €
Carte graphique : GeForce GTX 1080 Ti ~750 €
Disque dur : Seagate Barracuda 6 Gb/s - 3 To ~120 €
SSD :Samsung 850 EVO - 1 To ~350 €
Graveur DVD :
Alim' : Corsair RM650x ~120 €
Boitier : Cooler Master Carbide 330R Ultra Silent ~115 €


Bientôt chez Materiel.net[/URL] ! (Cadeau : un an d'abonnement à CPC Hardware + 3 mois à Canard PC)




*Si y'en a plus, y'en a encore* : pénurie, nouveaux modèles... Pour tout un tas de raison, il est possible que les configurations et les kits de màj disponibles chez Materiel.net différent de ce qui est écrit ici. Sachez que nous aurons sélectionné nous même la ou les pièces de remplacement selon des critères identiques.










 
*Remerciements :* 
 Paul Verveine pour le topic original
DocTB pour les configs
Baryton pour l'idée originale
Francou pour les liens
Casque pour l'épinglage
Ragondin pour loyaux services rendus

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Ah super  ::):  Enfin un topic actualisé comme il se doit.
Par contre il y a une faute. Enfin plusieurs. On écrit environ sans le s. Il s'agit ici de l'adverbe (pareil à "à peu près") et non du nom indiquant un lieu  ::):

----------


## Ezechiel

Fixed. 
Je veux pas balancer mais j'ai gardé les fautes d'orthographe d'origine de Verveine  :^_^:  En même temps ça m'a juste pas frappé du tout...

Ouais, DocTB voulait surtout vider un peu ce topic qui devenait gargantuesque en nombre de pages... Petite màj sur le mag HW en court de route... Et j'ai un tout petit peu rafraichi en gardant le cadre du post original.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Oui oui restons simples. C'est ce qu'il y a de mieux.

----------


## johnclaude

Si tu remets l'ultra X à la place de l'ultra flat dans la première config je dis rien, sinon c'est la giffle

----------


## FixB

Il pourrait etre sympa (en attendant que cela soit Ã©ventuellement propose par m.net) de separer l'ecran de la tour et d'indiquer un sous-total pour cette derniere. Voir faire de meme pour le clavier et la souris...
Souvent, on a deja un ecran (ou alors on veut un modele qui fasse de la stereoscopie).

(desole pour les accents, je corrige asap)

----------


## PrinceGITS

Et aussi, conseiller un OS 64 bits pour les config Can Hard et Duck Nukem qui ont 4Go ou plus, dans les suggestions du site.

----------


## JYS

C'est bien, ça va redonner un coup de jeune à ce topic (au combien central) qui en avait bien besoin.  :;): 

Sinon, c'est vrai que ça fait toujours sympa d'avoir des liens CanardPC sur ces configs exposées chez matos.net.


EDIT: Ce qui serait super cool à ajouter c'est un panier pour chaque config qui reprend tous les éléments constitutifs d'une conf' pour pouvoir changer/suprimer/ajouter facilement un élément particulier.

----------


## JYS

Elle serait pas mieux comme ça la config performance ?:
(modifs en gras, le prix reste pratiquement identique)


*Configuration "Performance" => environ 1200 €*

_Une machine haut de gamme au rapport performance-prix hardcore !_

_Processeur :_ _AMD Phenom™ II X4 940 Black Edition__ environ 199 €_
Ventirad : d'origine
*Carte mère :* *MSI K9A2 Platinum** environ 100 €*
RAM : Corsair Twin2x 2x2 Go PC6400 environ 65 €
Carte graphique : Radeon HD 4890 1 Go environ 200 €
Carte son : intégrée à la carte-mère
*Disque dur :* *Hitachi Deskstar 7K1000.B S-ATA - 750 Go - 16 Mo** environ 71 €*
Lecteur/graveur optique : Pioneer DVR 216D environ 25 €
Ecran : Samsung SyncMaster T240 environ 290 €
Alim' : Silverpower SP-SS500 environ 70 €
Boitier : Antec P183 environ 150 €
Claviers/souris : Logitech UltraX Premium Keyboard + Logitech G9 environ 50 €



EDIT: En plus y'a 2 avantages à cette config:
- Y'a pas à changer l'image de présentation chez Matos.net.
- Il n'y pas de config' à base de Phenom II 940 chez Matos.net

----------


## johnclaude

Je crois que JYS a tapé dans le mille: un quad core à 3Ghz (comme ça l'argument anti q6600 par exemple, à savoir "nianiania il tourne moins vite dans les jeux il faut une fréquence importante") qui s'OC bien à priori, et qui me semble-t-il ne sent pas le pâté en matière de performance pour un prix raisonnable je trouve que l'idée est à creuser.
Le skeudur avec du platal de 375Go sur le papier ça a l'air bien aussi.

----------


## Gladia

Hello,



> Il pourrait être sympa (en attendant que cela soit éventuellement proposé par m.net) de séparer l'écran de la tour et d'indiquer un sous-total pour cette dernière.


En fait sur le site materiel.net c'est déjà fait. T'as deux configs canard pour chaque catégorie, la "light" avec juste la tour, et la config canard, tout inclus  :;): .
Exemple de la première config : La Ducky Lite

En plus aujourd'hui j'ai reçu une newsletter materiel.net avec la pub pour les configs canard ! C'est la classe  :^_^: 

Ok c'est un peu HS...

----------


## newbie06

> *Configuration "Bling Bling" => environ 2500 €*
> 
> _Envie de jouer à "qui a la plus grosse ?"_
> 
> Processeur :  Intel® Core™ i7 920   environs 290 €
> Ventirad : Noctua NH-U12P SE1366 environs 60 €
> Carte mère :  Asus P6T environs 240 €
> RAM :   OCZ  DDR3 3 x 2 Go PC10600 Gold Edition environs 95 €
> Carte graphique : Nvidia GeForce GTX 295 environs 470 €
> ...


Allez hop je repose ma question : pourquoi proposer des barrettes OCZ au lieu des Corsair Dominator dont tout le monde, y compris DocTB, pense le plus grand bien ? Les 70 Euros économisés représentent à peine 3% du prix total, et comme tout le monde le sait, une RAM de qualité c'est primordial.
Est-ce parce que tout compte fait OCZ c'est bien, ou est-ce parce que Mat.net n'a quasiment jamais de RAM Corsair DDR3 ?

----------


## Ezechiel

J'espère que vous n'êtes pas outrés par la disparition de l'intro hollywoodienne de Verveine. Pour ce qui est des modifs de configs, c'est à voir avec le Doc, et j'espère qu'il viendra jeter un oeil par ici de temps en temps pour vous répondre.
Pour le cosmetique c'est à moi qu'il faut causer. Pour les paniers, moi ça me gène un peu. J'aime bien materiel.net, les configs de canard y sont maintenant trouvables telles quelles, mais j'aime bien l'idée que les gens puissent taper ici dans les configs et les acheter où bon leur semble... 

Les OCZ ont eu une super review dans HWmag, je sais pas si ça joue...

----------


## tenshu

Est ce possible maintenant que Verveine n'est plus là d'épingler le topic de JYS?
Peut on envisager une ou plusieurs configs materiel.net low-cost tiré de son excellent boulot?

JYS est très humble mais son topic c'est de l'or en barre.

----------


## newbie06

> Les OCZ ont eu une super review dans HWmag, je sais pas si ça joue...


Oui m'enfin on parle d'une config j'me-la-pête et on colle des barrettes 10600 qui en plus demandent 1.7V alors qu'Intel préconise de ne pas dépasser les 1.65V (mais ça semble être un plantage côté Mat.net, parce que sur le site OCZ elles sont marquées à 1.65V).

----------


## haven

Je dis un gros +1 à Tenshu, mais il faut passer par la rédac non ??
Le topic à JYS mérite amplement d'être épinglé.

----------


## JYS

Arrêtez, je vais chopper la grosse tête !  ::P:

----------


## Ezechiel

Je veux bien faire le lien (dans la mesure du possible), mais n'oubliez pas que je n'ai pas de pouvoir décisionnel ici, et d'ailleurs je n'y tiens pas trop... C'est Doc qui décide de l'épinglage de topic le cas échéant. Il y a un topic qui doit trainer qque part avec les suggestions pour le forum HW, je vous invite à y faire du lobbying actif dans ce sens. 
Je crois me rappeler que Doc avait déjà dit non à cette requête... Peut être je me trompe. Je me souviens plus trop du pourquoi mais je crois qu'il concidérait qu'épingler c'était donner un sceau d'approbation du magazine sur des configs qu'il n'a pas testé et sur lequel le mag n'a aucun regard, ce qui lui posait problème. Argument que je peux entendre quelque soit tout le bien que je pense du boulot de Jys...

----------


## xheyther

Ton avatar me fait peur Ezechiel :x
Quand en plus c'est un post sérieux et tout ben on dirai qu'elle veux tuer quelqu'un !

----------


## Ezechiel

Bouh.
Si ça peut te rassurer, je fais peur à Boulon aussi, mais pour une raison qu'il est le seul à connaitre xD

----------


## JYS

> Bouh.
> Si ça peut te rassurer, je fais peur à Boulon aussi, mais pour une raison qu'il est le seul à connaitre xD


Moi, j'aime bien ce côté ambigüe....Et puis Eze, c'est le plus diplomate de tous les Canards de ce forum !

----------


## Nos

Dis Ezechiel, tu virerais bien le liens vers l'hébergeur d'image sur la couv et mettre par exemple un lien ou acheter le mag...

----------


## johnclaude

C'est pas con comme idée, c'est disponible sur relay je crois (ou bientôt je sais plus, bref j'y connais que dalle là dedans)

----------


## Gladia

Hello,

J'ai une petite question :
Au mois de novembre dernier, au moins un test montrait que sous directX10 les drivers des cartes graphiques NVIDIA profitaient mieux des processeurs à quatre coeurs que les drivers des ATI :
http://www.hardware.fr/news/10005/dx...quad-core.html

Est-ce que les spécialistes sauraient si ça a évolué ou pas entre temps ? Ou bien était-ce un test tout seul qui n'a jamais été corroboré par d'autres tests sur d'autres sites ?

Merci !

(je ne savais pas trop ou poser ma question, dsl si c'est pas la bonne section...  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Raphyo

Ca aurait été" plutôt dans "actu du matos" je pense, sinon pas de nouvelle, mais Ati avait "promis" de rattraper son retard, savoir ce qu'il en est=> j'en sais rien.

----------


## Jujukaka

Bonjour,

Une question bête comme ça : quand on upgrade, a priori on prend du plus lourd, du coup théoriquement il faut aussi faire attention à l'alimentation même si ce n'est pas toujours le cas. Est-ce qu'il ne faudrait pas inclure la puissance nécessaire pour les kits d'upgrade, sachant que processeur + CM + mémoire + CG, ça doit couvrir un bon morceau de la puissance nécessaire ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Bonjour,
> 
> Une question bête comme ça : quand on upgrade, a priori on prend du plus lourd, du coup théoriquement il faut aussi faire attention à l'alimentation même si ce n'est pas toujours le cas. Est-ce qu'il ne faudrait pas inclure la puissance nécessaire pour les kits d'upgrade, sachant que processeur + CM + mémoire + CG, ça doit couvrir un bon morceau de la puissance nécessaire ?


Très bonne remarque. Une alimentation, en option, pour ceux qui n'ont pas l'équivalent, serait utile.

Edit : Ça fait, dans l'ordre, 300, 350 et 400W. Un poil plus si on o/c bien sûr.

----------


## Apogee

Pour le premier kit, selon "CPC Advanced PSU Calculator", on à un pique de consommation à 260W. Il conseil donc une alim 300W.
Pour cela, on a une Antec Earthwatts 380W (test ici)

Pour le 2ème kit, avec un pique à  330W, c'est vers la Corsair Power CX400W qu'il faut se tourner (test ici)

Dans le 3ème cas, on arrive à un pique de 380W et une alim' conseillé de 450W.
Là, soit on prend une Corsair VX450W (Attention, pas teraboule approved ! Mais ca reste de la qualitay, il ne la juste pas testé)  ou alors une SilverPower SP-SS500 (Doc TB approved ici).

Pour les sceptiques, une alim' de 500W ou plus n'est réellement utile que dans le cas d'une configuration Quad Core + grosse carte graphique (j'ai un pique à 500W pour une config' à base de i7 extreme edition + GTX280 + 3x2Go RAM + 3 Disque dur + un lecteur optique + 4 ventilo + grosse carte mère).
Donc pour le 3ème kit, théoriquement la 450W de Corsair suffit amplement mais elle n'a pas le "sceau d'approbation du magazine [...] [car Doc Teraboule ne l']a pas testé". (Je me permet de citer Ezechiel).

EDIT: En lalala, t'as presque tout faux Frypolar. Il faut utiliser les outils canardpc, c'est le bien !

----------


## Ragondin

J'ai rien dit

----------


## Ezechiel

Les kits d'upgrade sont obsolètes depuis longtemps. Je les ai laissé (sous la mention "to be done") parce que ce sera plus facile pour moi de mettre à jour ceux existants que de les refaire. Oui, par flemme, c'est le mot que je cherchais. 
Je pense que Doc va nous sortir une maj pour eux. En même temps, les kits d'upgrade globalement c'est taper dans la config de prix équivalent et prendre le quatuor Proco/mobo/ramo/CG. Et alim par exemple. To be done donc.

----------


## Syntaxerror

> Dangereux ? Ben pas plus que d'augmenter la tension de n'importe quel composant du PC quoi...


Disons qu'il ne me semble pas qu'Intel ait émis des recommandations aussi draconiennes auparavant. Sûrement parce que le cpu n'était pas en lien direct avec la mémoire mais quand même.

----------


## Ezechiel

> Je trouve qu'il y a quelques éléments étranges de le CPC Hardware, c'est à propos de la pâte thermique. On parle de l'étaler avec les doigts alors que c'est fortement déconseillé, dus aux résidus de gras sur les doigts, ensuite il est dit que les pâtes grises (tel que l'arctic silver 5) ne peuvent pas être étalées (wtf ?!).


J'étale ma pate thermique avec les doigts depuis 1989. Y a pas mieux. Et tout le reste et les autres méthode trop hype, c'est tortiller du cul pour chier droit...  :Cigare:

----------


## lordmagnum

Rien ne vaut la cellophane autour du doigt !

----------


## Doc TB

> Disons qu'il ne me semble pas qu'Intel ait émis des recommandations aussi draconiennes auparavant. Sûrement parce que le cpu n'était pas en lien direct avec la mémoire mais quand même.


Ouai enfin je vois pas en quoi la tension du lien mémoire serait plus importante ou plus tatillonne que la tension du CPU en lui même. Et sinon, Intel a toujours fait ça, c'est d'ailleurs récurrent à chaque nouvelle génération de CPU.

----------


## Frypolar

Merci pour les réponses  ::lol:: .




> Là dessus, je ne comprends pas. Le seul Phenom II qui est au niveau du Core i5 750, c'est le Phenom II X4 965 BE, qui est plus cher, chauffe plus et s'avère moins évolutif a moyen terme, sans compter qu'on se peut aussi se mettre le support SLI bien profond, ce qui, pour un joueur n'est pas forcément négligeable.


Donc pas de soucis avec les PhenomII. Vu qu'ils n'étaient pas dans les configs de canard précédentes je me disais qu'il y avait peut-être un truc que j'avais raté. Et couplé à une CM avec un chipset AMD770 c'est toujours pas intéressant ?




> Toutes les mémoires recommandées fonctionnent en 1.65V (max recommandé par Intel) aux fréquences non overclockées (soit DDR3-1333). Aprés, c'est sur que si vous voulez overclocker la RAM en DDR3-2133, il faudra surement pousser la tension. Mais ça, c'est l'overclocking, après vous faites ce que vous voulez. PS : N'oubliez pas non plus que, pour les crucial par exemple, certaines mémoires sont spécifiées de base à 1.80V en CAS6 mais AUSSI en 1.5V en CAS9....


_Ah, je l'ignorais_. En même temps j'ai pas de quoi me payer une config à base d'i5 pour tester  ::ninja:: .




> Alors j'ai jamais recommandé du RAID 0, à moins de ne strictement rien avoir à cirer de ses données. A l'exception du RAID 5 (et encore), je suis anti-RAID soft par nature. Pour le 7200.12, parce que même malgré son temps d'accés, ses performances pratiques restent au dessus de celles de ses concurrents.


Je me disais aussi  ::rolleyes:: . Pourtant il y en a un dans la DukeNukem chez materiel.net mais c'est peut-être eux qui préfèrent le mettre car plus vendeur.





> Ca je l'explique suffisamment dans le mag :D


Je l'avais pas encore  :Emo: .




> 4890, c'est dans les 185W en full load. Core i5, 95W. Le reste, c'est peanuts. La totalité de la config ne dépasse pas les 350-360W en full charge, ce qui laisse de la marge pour l'OC, sans compter que l'Alim peut débiter 600W sans trop de problème. Alors oui, j'aurais pu mettre une 650W, mais comme la SilverPower SP-SS650 ne m'a pas franchement convaincu et que les autres 650W de qualité faisait nettement monter la facture, je pense que c'est le meilleur choix en termes de rapport qualité/prix.


Je le note, ça coûte moins cher, c'est toujours bon à prendre.




> Rien ne vaut la cellophane autour du doigt !


Testé et approuvé par moi-même  :;): .

Bon, c'est pas tout ça mais j'ai 95 pages d'un mag sans pub à lire (à ce propos, s'il y a de la pub ça me dérange pas, je survivrai au fait de tourner 6 pages de plus surtout si ça vous rapporte  :;): ).

Edit : t'as des news à propos d'un éventuel problème avec les 4890 Vapor-X (Sapphire) ?

----------


## Doc TB

Pour le RAID 0 chez mat.net, vu que le PC est livré sans OS, ce n'est vraiment qu'une petite configuration mineure à modifié avant de se lancer dans l'install. Mais dans tous les cas, ca n'aurait pas du être configuré comme ça.

----------


## Frypolar

> Pour le RAID 0 chez mat.net, vu que le PC est livré sans OS, ce n'est vraiment qu'une petite configuration mineure à modifié avant de se lancer dans l'install. Mais dans tous les cas, ca n'aurait pas du être configuré comme ça.


Mouais, c'est vrai que l'OS n'étant pas installé, ça s'enlève sans soucis. Ceci dit un RAID0 optionnel pourrait être intéressant pour attirer quelques clients supplémentaires qui ne jurent que pour ça. Ou alors un paragraphe pour leur expliquer à quel point c'est bof mais j'ai un doute  :^_^: .

A cause de mon edit sauvage t'as peut-être râté ma dernière question  ::ninja:: . Des infos sur un éventuel soucis avec ls 4890 Vapor-X ? Ou alors le nombre de plaintes est seulement lié au nombre de ventes ?

----------


## PanzerHaze

Les configs seront commandable quand? (croise les doigt)

----------


## Ouhlala

Pas tout de suite  a mon avis : certains composants type le ventirad du i5 sont indisponible.

----------


## PanzerHaze

::'(:  je pars demain et pas d'accés au net

----------


## Messer44

> Pas tout de suite  a mon avis : certains composants type le ventirad du i5 sont indisponible.


Pourtant la réappro devait être effective le 7, donc hier (si on parle bien du ventirad pour le Kit Artine).
Ah il y a aussi la RAM Crucial qui est en pénurie, réappro prévue aujourd'hui.

Peut-être pas encore MAJ, car les i5/i7 étaient sur le site depuis hier soir tard et n'apparaissaient pas dans les nouveautés.

----------


## Doc TB

> Les configs seront commandable quand? (croise les doigt)


Normalement, c'était censé être aujourd'hui : tout est prêt pour ça et les fiches produits sont faites depuis longtemps. Reste que mat.net a eu un problème technique cette nuit qui a retardé la mise en ligne. Donc ce sera surement un peu plus tard aujourd'hui, au pire demain. Désolé pour le retard.

----------


## zitjan

> Pourtant la réappro devait être effective le 7, donc hier (si on parle bien du ventirad pour le Kit Artine).
> Ah il y a aussi la RAM Crucial qui est en pénurie, réappro prévue aujourd'hui.
> 
> Peut-être pas encore MAJ, car les i5/i7 étaient sur le site depuis hier soir tard et n'apparaissaient pas dans les nouveautés.


Si j'ai bien compris les ventirad en 775 marche pour les 1156 ?
Ou je suis à l'ouest ?

----------


## Ezechiel

Je mettrais les liens du premier post à jour avec les i5 et les nouvelles configs dans la soirée  :;):

----------


## Messer44

> Si j'ai bien compris les ventirad en 775 marche pour les 1156 ?
> Ou je suis à l'ouest ?


Vraisemblablement oui, pour le modèle précisé au dessus en tout cas.

----------


## nesquik

Je suis étonné que sur la ère page, il n'y a aucune référence à des enceintes ? Car c'est bien beau d'avoir une carte son creative X-FI 7.1 et tout le tralala qui va avec, mais on fait comment si on veut écouter les envoler lyrics de Richard Clayderman ?
Alors quid des enceintes ? Des enceintes made in Labtec ? Trust ?...?

----------


## johnclaude

Pour du 2.1 à environ 40€ le truc qui casse tout c'est le kit altec lansing vx2421, dans le genre "je fais tomber les murs" les logitech z5500 et leurs plus de 500w rms raviront tes voisins pour plus de 200e et entre les deux...tu te démerdes  ::P:

----------


## Messer44

Dans les confits de Canard, le lot Crucial de DDR3 10600 n'est t-il pas trop pénalisant pour un OC raisonnable ? Ou mieux vaut prendre à la main et en profiter pour se rabattre sur de la 12800 ?

----------


## Nos

J'arrive plus à suivre depuis la sortie du HW mag et j'arrive pas à me le procurer !

----------


## Tiri

> Je trouve qu'il y a quelques éléments étranges de le CPC Hardware, c'est à propos de la pâte thermique. On parle de l'étaler avec les doigts alors que c'est fortement déconseillé, dus aux résidus de gras sur les doigts, ensuite il est dit que les pâtes grises (tel que l'arctic silver 5) ne peuvent pas être étalées (wtf ?!).


Non c'est pas possible d'étaler les pâtes grises, ou tout du moins pas conseillé.
Je crois que c'est parce qu'elles contiennent des particules d'argent ou autre chose, mais en tout cas la méthode de la pâte à poser au milieu de la surface du processeur marche très bien.

----------


## Frypolar

> Si j'ai bien compris les ventirad en 775 marche pour les 1156 ?
> Ou je suis à l'ouest ?


Normalement ça ne marche pas. Un p'tit coup de fil à materiel.net pour te renseigner au cas où un kit de fixation est fourni ne serait pas une mauvaise idée  :;): .




> Je suis étonné que sur la ère page, il n'y a aucune référence à des enceintes ? Car c'est bien beau d'avoir une carte son creative X-FI 7.1 et tout le tralala qui va avec, mais on fait comment si on veut écouter les envoler lyrics de Richard Clayderman ?
> Alors quid des enceintes ? Des enceintes made in Labtec ? Trust ?...?


Fallait acheter le précédent CPC  :tired: . De tête et pour compléter johnclaude, en 2.0 on a ça et en 5.1 ceci.




> Dans les confits de Canard, le lot Crucial de DDR3 10600 n'est t-il pas trop pénalisant pour un OC raisonnable ? Ou mieux vaut prendre à la main et en profiter pour se rabattre sur de la 12800 ?


Pour un o/c raisonnable je crois que ça suffit  :;): .

----------


## PanzerHaze

Au cas ou je me suis refait la config canHARD 
En espérant quelle soit dispo demain que je profite de l'abonnement  ::): 
Sinon ben tans pis ^^ 

Encore merci Doc  ::):

----------


## Doc TB

Demain, ce sera dispo...

----------


## Messer44

> Normalement ça ne marche pas. Un p'tit coup de fil à materiel.net pour te renseigner au cas où un kit de fixation est fourni ne serait pas une mauvaise idée .


http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00089419.html

Apparemment ca marche par défaut  ::):

----------


## PanzerHaze

> Demain, ce sera dispo...


Je prend mon train a 8h07 donc je pars de chez moi a 7h35 donc j'espère qu'elle sera dispo sinon ben je devrais encore attendre car pas de PC ni de net dans mon appart ^^

Sinon tans pis je prendrais la même mais sans l'abo ^^
Thx doc pour al réponse  ::):

----------


## Ezechiel

Màj du premier post avec les liens pour les i5 et leurs cartes mamans.

----------


## Messer44

Toujours pas les confits de canard sur Mat.net, je dois prendre à la main, et j'aurai pas mon abonnement  ::'(:

----------


## Ezechiel

Patience, ça va vraiment pas tarder...

----------


## MrChris

*Électronique, racisme et alimentation !*

Après lecture des nombreux et très sérieux tests de notre doc TB je m'interroge : Doit-on considérer que toute alimentation arborant des composants Chinois est une alimentation bridée (ahah trop facile) et de mauvaise facture ?

Admettons un instant que je sois Pékinois (c'est une blague faut pas déconner non plus !) clairement je boycotte CPC et je déclare la guerre à la France pour de telles analogies.

On doit bien pouvoir trouver de bonnes contrefaçons voir des composants de qualité non estampillés "made in japan" quand même ! non ? ::|: 

P.S : oui j'ai déjà posté ça ailleurs (si un modo veut supprimer...) m'enfin c'est plus actif ici

----------


## zitjan

> Patience, ça va vraiment pas tarder...


On patiente on patiente !  :;):

----------


## Voodoonice

Quelle prise de tête les timings  ::sad::

----------


## Athelas

CoinZ !

Un peu pressé par le temps, j'ai commandé un Dual Core E6300 et une ASRock 4Core1600Twins-P35chez Ldlc. (bref, la config Ducky)

Comme le colis n'est toujours pas expédié, et que j'en ai besoin fissa, j'envisage de demander à Ldlc de remplacer le proco par un modèle légèrement au dessus : le Dual Core E6500 à 10 € de plus

Je n'ai pas trouvé de feedback la dessus, ni de comparatif (il n'est pas sur le comparo de Doc T :B):  j'aurai voulu savoir si c'est un bon choix pour ma carte mère.


Et merci aux canards !

----------


## Shumpy

Hello,

Comparo sur ark.intel

Le E6500 ne semble étonnamment pas disposer du jeu d'instructions 64bits donc a voir si c'est handicapant pour toi ou non  ::):

----------


## t4nk

Si si ils ont les instructions 64 bits, c'est leur tableau qui est pourri.

----------


## Athelas

Merci pour les réponses les gars ^^

----------


## Thomasorus

Hé les gens, j'aimerai changer de souris vu que je fais une commande sur matos.net vaut mieux en profiter. Alors voila j'ai une quarantaine d'euros à mettre dedans, j'ai toujours eut des souris ambidextre et actuellement j'ai ça :





Ce qui me gène après un temps avec celle ci c'est qu'elle est pas mal hein, rien à dire, mais qu'elle glisse pas super bien et surtout j'aime pas trop avec le recul la façon dont je la tiens.

En gros comme ça :



Vous excuserez le skillz photoshop en mousse hein, c'est pour montrer que j'ai la main et les doigts à moitié tordus sur ma souris. En gros ma paume ne touche pas la souris et je suis obligé de la tenir du bout des doigts car elle n'est pas assez large, et si je la cale dans ma paume, bah les boutons sont trop courts et je suis obligé de plier les doigts, donc même au repos spa confort et bouger les doigts du repos là où les boutons sont trop courts jusqu'au bouton c'est fatigant et chiant dans les FPS. Donc ouais j'ai de grandes mains et c'est un peu chiant.

S'il y en a ici qui ont changé de souris et qui la tenait du bout des doigts ont changé et apprécie un modèle particulier j'aimerai avoir leurs retours, en gros j'hésite entre une bête MX518 où je cale ma paume mais j'ai peur que la souris soit trop petite, soit je prend une Raze style avec les boutons qui se finissent plus vers le haut (ce qui m'attire un peu, genre position détendue de la main tout le temps quoi).

Vos avis messieurs les pros du mulot ? ::rolleyes::

----------


## johnclaude

logitech, et pis c'est tout :intégriste:
Sinon c'est prix coutant sur les claviers et mulots chez grosboul, tu pourrais chopper la G500 (mx518 avec une autre skin, un capteur qui doit être mieux et surtout la roulette magique façon MXrevo) pour pas trop cher mais là ils n'en n'ont plus, et chez matos.net ça chatouille les 70€.

----------


## Thomasorus

Bon plus sérieusement mon cher John, tu fais ton intégriste ou tu me conseilles vraiment en fonction de mon souci d'ergonomie ? ::P: 

Edit : vache merci pour le bon plan, mais c'est quoi la roulette magique en fait ? Et en fait je me rend compte que le principal argument c'est le confort et la non fatigue de la main quand je fais juste de la bureautique à la con par exemple.

----------


## Frypolar

J'ai des grandes mains et une G5 (même forme que la MX518). J'en suis très content. Razer je les trouve super cher pour ce que c'est, un peu comme LianLi et ses boîtiers.

La molette magique je crois qu'elle peut, à la volée, passer de molette crantée à molette libre. Il y a un test de la G5 et de la G500 sur lesnumeriques : http://www.lesnumeriques.com/article-288.html

----------


## johnclaude

Alors moi j'ai des grandes mains (je crois) et j'ai une mx700 et une g7 qui ont pile la même forme et même taille que les G5/G500/MX518 c'est cool mais la roulette magique qui passe de crantée à libre quand tu la tourne un grand coup, pour un blaireau qui traine sur des forums comme moi c'est juste devenu indispensable.
Donc pour le glandage et le reste c'est MXrevo, pour jouer je prends ma g7.

----------


## Thomasorus

Pas de bol, pas de G500 dispo sur grosbill. Dans le même genre avec la moulette magique, il y a quels modèles ? Et je suppose que ce modèle refresh n'apporte rien du tout par rapport au modèle de base non ?

----------


## Frypolar

Je crois que la Refresh rajoute un bouton sur le côté.

----------


## Thomasorus

Vous m'avez tellement donné envie avec vos histoires de molettes magiques que je sens que je vais craquer pour la G500 au prix fort. Mais j'ai quand même un doute quand à la longueur de mes mains et des boutons, si je l'achète pour voir que c'est comme ma RX où j'ai presque un phalange en trop qui dépasse...

Tiens j'ai trouvé un appareil : vla comment je tiens ma souris et que je commence à avoir mal aux doigts :



Et si je la cale au fond de ma paume, bah j'ai les doigts qui dépassent pas mal :



La G500 fait 13cm de long contre 12 pour ma RX, mais la première est un peu plus bombée (de l'ordre des 5 à 7mm). Difficile de dire si ça va vraiment changer quelque chose ou pas... :tired:

----------


## RenardChenapan

J'etais un peu dans le même cas que toi avec mes grosse mains et la paume qui traine sur la tapis. Je te conseille d'aller faire un tour à Boulanger vite fait pour tester la mx518 ou la g500. Tu verra comment se place naturellement ta main.
La molette magique, l'essayer, c'est l'adopter  :;):

----------


## Sim's

Ça ne serait pas mieux une souris comme la MX1100 ?

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> Ça ne serait pas mieux une souris comme la MX1100 ?


Celle qui est vendue sans clavier fonctionne uniquement avec des piles. Déjà qu'à la base elle est lourde.

Pour les grandes mains c'est super mais pas vraiment pour le jeu. Et les boutons sur la tranche sont placés trop en retrait. J'étais obligé de plier le pouce au point que c'était inconfortable.

----------


## Thomasorus

Mouais les piles en plus je suis pas fan, autant une batterie à la limite je veux bien, mais des piles non, j'oublierai d'éteindre la souris tout le temps. ::P: 

Bon je sais toujours pas quoi prendre. A ceux qui ont une razer assez grande, ça se tient à la paume ou du bout du doigts ? Vu que les boutons partent vers l'extérieur et non vers le bas ça pourrait être une solution, même si john claude se moquera de moi pour pas avoir pris du logitech. :^_^:

----------


## Sim's

> Mouais les piles en plus je suis pas fan, autant une batterie à la limite je veux bien, mais des piles non, j'oublierai d'éteindre la souris tout le temps.
> 
> Bon je sais toujours pas quoi prendre. A ceux qui ont une razer assez grande, ça se tient à la paume ou du bout du doigts ? Vu que les boutons partent vers l'extérieur et non vers le bas ça pourrait être une solution, même si john claude se moquera de moi pour pas avoir pris du logitech.



Ce sont des piles rechargeables avec l'aide d'un câble USB.  :;):

----------


## Thomasorus

Ah ok, c'est mieux. Un ami avait acheté la MX1000 sans fils qui se rechargeait sur un plot, c'était pratique, mais bonjour le poid de la souris par contre. 

EDIT : Des feedbacks concernant la G9 de logitech ? Doc T la présentait comme étant la meilleure dans son genre dans le dernier hardware mais le design me semble super anguleux comparé aux autres du même constructeur.

----------


## Nyny

L'arrière de la paume est assez relevé, il faut aimer. Après elle a pas mal de boutons en plus, mais elle n'a clairement pas l'ergonomie des MX518/G5/G500.

La G500 est très bombée, donc il y a la possiblité d'avancer au maximum la main et de ne pas avoir la paume qui touche, mais je trouve ça assez inconfortable, autant prendre un tapis doux et maintenir la paume posée, sauf en jeu.

----------


## sticky-fingers

Bonsoir,

je craquerais bien pour la config performance, mais je ne suis pas fan de Gigabyte. 

Quelle Asus CM choisir du coup ? 

merci d'avance  ::):

----------


## MrChris

Euh la Gigabyte est excellente et adaptée à la configuration; l'équivalent chez Asus coute plus cher et les Asrock sont plutôt déconseillées...

Tu reproches quoi à Gigabyte ? (P.S : si tu renonces à changer de marque la UD3 non R te fera gagner quelques euros supplémentaires si le Raid n'est pas nécessaire)

----------


## Syntaxerror

> et les Asrock sont plutôt déconseillées...


J'ai pas suivi, on leur reproche quoi aux Asrock?

----------


## Frypolar

> J'ai pas suivi, on leur reproche quoi aux Asrock?


Pas à toutes mais l'AsRock P55 Pro, la MSI et encore une autre CM grillent dès qu'on o/c un peu. AsRock a tout de suite réagit en sortant u nouveau BIOS qui empêchait qu'on o/c trop, les autres ont rien dit.

Edit : http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...d,2436-15.html

----------


## crazygeek

Salut les canards !

Décidé à enfin lâcher mon Amstrad CPC pour jouay à Left 4 Dead (avec certain d'entre vous) je louchais sérieusement sur la config de canard. La version budget (500E) me faisait meme du pied depuis la sortie du premier Canard PC HardWare. 

Aujourd'hui c'est décidé je me lance ... sauf que la config' a disparu du site materiel.net !
http://www.materiel.net/ctl/PC_de_bureau/
Quelqu'un sait peut être si ce n'est qu'un bug ou pire, un abandon de cette config' ?
Merci d'avance  :;): 

PS: navray si je poste au mauvais endroit :/ je ne suis encore qu'un petit caneton !

----------


## Sim's

Tu as bu ?  :tired: 

http://www.materiel.net/ctl/PC_de_bu...-Ducky_V2.html

Edit : bon en fait on la voit pas sur ton lien mais elle est vraiment là

----------


## sticky-fingers

> Euh la Gigabyte est excellente et adaptée à la configuration; l'équivalent chez Asus coute plus cher et les Asrock sont plutôt déconseillées...
> 
> Tu reproches quoi à Gigabyte ? (P.S : si tu renonces à changer de marque la UD3 non R te fera gagner quelques euros supplémentaires si le Raid n'est pas nécessaire)


Je préfère ajouter quelques reuros de plus et prendre une Asus qui ne m'a jamais déçu (aucune panne, cavaliers accessibles, bios pas mal foutu, systeme de maj). 
Les cartes gigabyte sont peu être moins chères, mais d'une qualité inférieures sur ces points là me semble-t-il.

D'ou ma question  ::):  quelle CM Asus prendre  ::huh::  :^_^:

----------


## JohnZ

> Je préfère ajouter quelques reuros de plus et prendre une Asus qui ne m'a jamais déçu (aucune panne, cavaliers accessibles, bios pas mal foutu, systeme de maj). 
> Les cartes gigabyte sont peu être moins chères, mais d'une qualité inférieures sur ces points là me semble-t-il.
> 
> D'ou ma question  quelle CM Asus prendre


Sans vouloir insister, Gigabyte est une marque au moins aussi bonne qu'Asus. 
Ainsi, par rapport à une CM suivant le design de référence, avec la norme Ultra Durable 3, ils utilisent des condensateurs solides japonais (meilleure stabilité et longévité = 50,000h) et des bobines en ferrite (réduit les pertes énergétiques, les interférences électro-magnétiques et l'oxydation) et des MOSFETs à faible RDS(on) (réduit la consommation d'énergie et limite les pertes thermiques). De plus, ils doublent la quantité de cuivre du PCB (meilleure dissipation de chaleur) et offrent aussi le DualBIOS, le Quick Boost, le Smart Dual LAN, etc... Sans compter que leur site est beaucoup plus rapide et clair que celui d'Asus (ils se sont un peu amélioré dernièrement tout de même).
Bref, je ne pense pas que tu sois déçu non plus par Gigabyte...  :;):

----------


## crazygeek

Pendant 30 secondes j'ai cru que tu m'avais sauvé sim'z avec ton lien miracle mais lorsque je reviens dans mon panier pour finaliser ma commande .... bah la config' s'affiche comme "plus fabriqué" ...

Etonnant compte tenu que cette config' est présentée sur le canard (le mag') à chaque numéro !  ::o: 

A tout hasard je leur ai envoyé un petit mail pour connaitre les détails de ce retrait ! je vous tiendrai au courant ici  :;): 

C'est dommage, c'était la seule config' au top pour les petits budgets !

----------


## Sim's

> Pendant 30 secondes j'ai cru que tu m'avais sauvé sim'z avec ton lien miracle mais lorsque je reviens dans mon panier pour finaliser ma commande .... bah la config' s'affiche comme "plus fabriqué" ...
> 
> Etonnant compte tenu que cette config' est présentée sur le canard (le mag') à chaque numéro ! 
> 
> A tout hasard je leur ai envoyé un petit mail pour connaitre les détails de ce retrait ! je vous tiendrai au courant ici 
> 
> C'est dommage, c'était la seule config' au top pour les petits budgets !


Ça augure sans doute une Ducky III.

----------


## Krysky

Bonjour,

2 questions :

1.Frypolar (ou autre), quand sort le prochain CPC Hard?

2.Je me suis fait une config sur materiel.net qui a pour base la Duck Nukem V2 (j'ai pas besoin de tous les items). En gros j'ai le même trio cpu, motherboard, ram. Le gpu serait un des nouveaux ati/amd quand ils seront dispo en quantité. Pour cette config, je me demande si la Corsair TX-850 est pas un peu surdimensionnée, et si ça passerai avec une Seasonic X-Series 750W, voir une autre alim moins volté.

Cordialement.  ::):

----------


## johnclaude

1/ 1er décembre
2/650w avec du monoGPU c'est très suffisant, même avec un multiGPU ça devrait le faire. Et les seasonic X-series ça a l'air très bien, ragondin en a le zizi tout dur.

----------


## Krysky

Merci.

J'ai hâte d'avoir le nouveau cpc dans les paluches.

Et pour les Seasonic X-Series elles semblent vraiment bien, surtout si elles sont du niveau des autres seasonic déjà testées.

Vivement l'avis du doc!

----------


## Frypolar

> Bonjour,
> 
> 2 questions :
> 
> 1.Frypolar (ou autre), quand sort le prochain CPC Hard?
> 
> *4 décembre en fait.*
> 
> 2.Je me suis fait une config sur materiel.net qui a pour base la Duck Nukem V2 (j'ai pas besoin de tous les items). En gros j'ai le même trio cpu, motherboard, ram. Le gpu serait un des nouveaux ati/amd quand ils seront dispo en quantité. Pour cette config, je me demande si la Corsair TX-850 est pas un peu surdimensionnée, et si ça passerai avec une Seasonic X-Series 750W, voir une autre alim moins volté.
> ...

----------


## Krysky

Alors :
La conf

Pour l'alim, je veux de la Kalytay, je soupçonne un pas trop bon réseau électrique chez moi (1 pc portable, 1 8800GTX et un pc fixe qui lachent en 2 mois... mais c'était peux être le cap des 2ans1/2, ou un coup du sort!).

A priori le GPU sera un hd 58xx/59xx

Les DD 1 raptor et 1 samsung 500go(que j'ai déja) voir un ssd (Kingston  SSDNow V Series 40 Go ou mieu) si le coeur m'en dit (je pense que c'est pas indispensable et que ça va se démocratiser encore plus dans les mois qui viennent).

Et un graveur lecteur de dvd(que j'ai déja).

Merci pour votre aide.

----------


## Frypolar

Je vois pas l'intérêt de dépenser autant dans certains composants  ::O: .

CM : 
http://www.materiel.net/ctl/Carte_me...68-P7P55D.html

Ventirad :
http://www.materiel.net/ctl/Radiateu...a_2_Rev_B.html
http://www.materiel.net/ctl/Radiateu..._U12P_SE2.html

Prends un i5 à moins que tu utilises des logiciels en tant que professionnel qui savent gérer 8 coeurs.

Pour l'alim, je te conseille plutôt une Silverpower SP-SS500, l'Antec TruePowerNew 550 ou la Corsair HX620/650. Les nouvelles Seasonic apportent plein de choses sur le papier, en pratique je doute vraiment que ce soit significatif et utile.

La 5970 c'est caca, prends une 5850 ou 5870.

Pour le DD, si c'est un raptor premier du nom il ne présente aucun intérêt face à un DD récent. T'as plein de sous, investis plutôt dans un Intel Postville 80Go ou un OCZ Vertex/Summit 64 Go (ou un modèle similaire : G.Skill Falcon, Crucial M225, Supertalent Ultradrive).

----------


## haven

Alors, le i7 sa vas pas trop servir autant prendre un i5.
Pour la mobal payer 70€ pour avoir droit à un 'deluxe' dessus sa fait chère, je prendrai une simple P7P55D !
Pour le reste c'est pas mal, sauf que la HX620 de Corsair est un must de qualitay comme tu veux et sa coute moins chère.

edit: grilled par copain !

----------


## Krysky

> Je vois pas l'intérêt de dépenser autant dans certains composants


Heu... moi non plus, je partais juste de la conf de base sans me poser trop de questions!

Mais j'aime les optimisations à 70€! J'ai suivi vos conseils et mon panier a bien baissé!

2 dernier trucs : quel i5, le 750? (le seul compatible sur la mobo à ce que je comprends) et je voudrais au moins 1 argument pour la 5870 (valable, genre rapport prix/perf?). Le bus de 256 bits limite pas trop?

Merci encore pour votre aide.

Encore un dernier truc, c'est a quel moment qu'on peut demander le montage sur materiel.net? Y'a une option à cocher?

Et promis j'arrète les parenthèses (quoi que... (non c'est trop!(la c'est pire.))).

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> 2 dernier trucs : quel i5, le 750? (le seul compatible sur la mobo à ce que je comprends) et je voudrais au moins 1 argument pour la 5870 (valable, genre rapport prix/perf?). Le bus de 256 bits limite pas trop?
> 
> Merci encore pour votre aide.


Oui, i5 750 parce que... il n'existe que le i5 750.  ::): 

Et pour la 5870, l'argument valable c'est qu'en mono GPU il n'y a rien de mieux. Elle se place devant la 295 GTX en consommant bien moins et par corollaire (j'adore ce mot) elle chauffe moins et fait moins de bruit.

----------


## Frypolar

> Heu... moi non plus, je partais juste de la conf de base sans me poser trop de questions!


 ::XD:: 




> 2 dernier trucs : quel i5, le 750? (le seul compatible sur la mobo à ce que je comprends)


Les i5 et les i7 8x0 sont tous compatibles avec la CM puisqu'en socket 1156. Ce sont les i7 9x0 qui ne conviennent pas (socket 1366).




> et je voudrais au moins 1 argument pour la 5870 (valable, genre rapport prix/perf?). Le bus de 256 bits limite pas trop?


Je te conseille la 5850 ou la 5870 selon le budget pour le rapport prix/perf et surtout parce que c'est le top. La 5970 c'est du bi-GPU avec tous les inconvénients qui vont avec : chauffe, bruit, sur-consommation (la facture EDF peut piquer), certains jeux qui ne démarrent pas, d'autres qui ne se serviront que d'un seul coeur (et tu retomberas au niveau d'une 5850 voire moins), drivers moins suivis sur le long terme, investissement trop élevé il vaut mieux étaler la dépense quitte à changer de CG en cours de route ça revient aussi cher pour des performances identiques à l'oeil au début et supérieure à la fin vu qu'on aura acheté une nouvelle CG toute neuve  :B): .

Niveau argument ça devrait aller  ::P: .




> Encore un dernier truc, c'est a quel moment qu'on peut demander le montage sur materiel.net? Y'a une option à cocher?


C'est là : http://www.materiel.net/ctl/Accessoi...9-Montage.html

A noter que c'est vraiment pas compliquer de monter un PC soi-même, regarde quelques tutos dont celui de johnclaude pour te faire une idée. Cela dit, si tu le fais, prends une des alimentations modulaires que j'ai citées plus haut, ça sera bien plus confortable.

----------


## Ragondin

> 1/ 1er décembre
> 2/650w avec du monoGPU c'est très suffisant, même avec un multiGPU ça devrait le faire. Et les seasonic X-series ça a l'air très bien, ragondin en a le zizi tout dur.


Pour une excellente raison d'ailleurs. Problème, c'est que les quantités dispo sont ultra limitées pour le marché français. Dommage car elles sont bien plus interessantes que les M12D et bien meilleures. Mais, elle sera mienne  bientôt avec le boitier d'olivarus  :B): 

Edit: Test série X, ici, la, ou pk pas ici... En France, les tests ne devraient pas tarder logiquement....

----------


## LeFauve42

Bonjour,

Je voudrais upgrader le PC préhistorique d'une amie avec un budget pas trop conséquent, sachant que le truc le plus évolué qu'elle va utiliser est probablement les sims 3.

Je suis parti vers un remplacement CM+Proc+RAM+CG+Alim avec les composants de la Ducky v2, ce qui rentre dans son budget (300 euros, même un peu moins car elle est en Australie, et les tarifs sont sensiblement moins chers).

J'ai bien vérifié que la CM proposée dispose de PATA (puisqu'elle ne changera pas son HD et son lecteur de galettes), mais c'est plus compliqué pour la CG :
- D'abord quand on cherche des Radeons 4850 512Mo, il y en a des tétra-chiées dans toutes les marques...
- Et ensuite, je ne suis pas vraiment sur qu'elle puisse brancher son vieux moniteur dessus (en VGA).

Il y a donc deux questions qui me turlupinent :
- Quelle marque de CG choisir ?
- Est-ce qu'il est toujours possible d'utiliser un adaptateur DVI->VGA sur les cartes de notre époque ?

Le but est de commander les composants début Janvier, pour que je puisse monter ça début février, donc je pense qu'on peut se fier au marché actuel (je jetterai quand même un coup d'œil au prochain CPC Hardware, mais ça devrait pas trop changer).

Ah oui, une autre chose qui m'inquiète : En été il fait dans les 30-40° par là bas. Pensez-vous que je doive ajouter quelques ventilateurs, sachant qu'elle a un mini/moyen tour très basique, avec un énorme ventilateur de 12 ou 15 cm ajouté par l'assembleur à l'arrière + celui de l'alim ?

Question subsidiaire : Est-ce que j'ai pas oublié un truc important ?  ::rolleyes:: 

Bien sur, je reste à l'écoute de tous les conseils éclairés que vous voudrez bien partager avec moi  ::): 

Eric

----------


## MrChris

Trop tôt repasse nous voir au moment de la commande (Janvier donc) car les disponibilités, tarifs et produits auront certainement changés.

Sinon : oui le VGA (ou adaptateur VGA/DVI) fonctionne toujours sur les cartes actuelles !

----------


## Krysky

Et bien merci à tous pour votre aide.

Pour ce qui est du montage, je l'ai déja fait, et le tuto de - attention à ne pas écorcher - johnclaude est très complet.

Après personnellement, j'ai failli me défenestrer suite à la pression du passage de la pâte thermique sur le proc. Donc c'est pour cela que je souhaitais un montage.

Mais je vois qu'il existe aussi ce genre de choses, donc je me dit que ça supprime toute l'angoisse!

Quelqu'un à des retours sur les perf/utilitée de ce pad thermique? Les gens semblent satisfait.

----------


## Ragondin

Un peu cher pour la taille je trouve. Après c'est vrai que cela peut sécuriser les gens un peu frileux sur l'étalage de pate classsique.

----------


## Neo_13

> Des conseils pour optimiser le bios, quoi.


Ben tu regles, puis tu benches...

Ou alors 15ans de pratique. Ou mieux chercher sur le net, option par option.

----------


## LeFauve42

> Trop tôt repasse nous voir au moment de la commande (Janvier donc) car les disponibilités, tarifs et produits auront certainement changés.
> 
> Sinon : oui le VGA (ou adaptateur VGA/DVI) fonctionne toujours sur les cartes actuelles !


Merci pour la réponse rapide !

Je reposerai la question début janvier  ::):

----------


## Lionel33

Coucou tout le monde ,je viens d'acheter sur steam Mirror's edge (ben oui à 2,49€  ::P: ) . J'ai une 4870 GS mais il me reste dans un placard une 8800gt 512 ,est-ce que je peux la connecter pour l'utiliser comme carte PhysX ?

----------


## Syntaxerror

Je crois que ça marche en théorie mais qu'il faut que tu installes le driver PhysX tout seul et non le driver nVidia complet.

Je crois que c'est ça :

http://www.nvidia.com/object/physx_9.09.0814.html

---------- Post ajouté à 20h59 ----------




> Coucou tout le monde ,je viens d'acheter sur steam Mirror's edge (ben oui à 2,49€ ) .


Han! Mais remboursez quoi, moi je l'ai eu à 3,74€.

----------


## Lionel33

> Je crois que ça marche en théorie mais qu'il faut que tu installes le driver PhysX tout seul et non le driver nVidia complet.
> 
> Je crois que c'est ça :
> 
> http://www.nvidia.com/object/physx_9.09.0814.html
> 
> ---------- Post ajouté à 20h59 ----------
> 
> 
> ...


J'ai vérifié ,tu as raison ,c'était 3,74€ ,celui à 2.49€ était frontline  ::P: 






> SuperMenteur en parlait là avec un mod pour que ça marche (uniquement sous Seven je crois, et XP ptet avec d'anciens drivers)...


Merci à tous les deux ,je vais essayer ça  :;):  (j'ai windows 7)

----------


## harlock

salut les canards !

j'aurais besoin d'un petit conseil:

je suis actuellement sur une bécane avec un dual core E6600
3 gigots de ram PC 8000 et des poussiere avec une CG nvidia 8800GTS 512Mo

J'ai envie de me faire un petit plaisir et mettre ma config à jour avec la canhard II sur materiel.net

aurai-je vraiment un gain de perf pour les jeux (je pense à crysis par exemple) Je fait tourné assez convenablement les jeux (meme si ça devient limite)

Merci pour vos retours !

----------


## JYS

> salut les canards !
> 
> j'aurais besoin d'un petit conseil:
> 
> je suis actuellement sur une bécane avec un dual core E6600
> 3 gigots de ram PC 8000 et des poussiere avec une CG nvidia 8800GTS 512Mo
> 
> J'ai envie de me faire un petit plaisir et mettre ma config à jour avec la canhard II sur materiel.net
> 
> ...


Oui, il y a déjà une belle différence...et puis si c'est pour se faire plaisir  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Frypolar

> salut les canards !
> 
> j'aurais besoin d'un petit conseil:
> 
> je suis actuellement sur une bécane avec un dual core E6600
> 3 gigots de ram PC 8000 et des poussiere avec une CG nvidia 8800GTS 512Mo
> 
> J'ai envie de me faire un petit plaisir et mettre ma config à jour avec la canhard II sur materiel.net
> 
> ...


Mieux que la CanHard avec des morceaux de JYS dedans : http://www.materiel.net/panier.nt.ht...tzOjE6IjEiO319

Edit : mais sans abonnement à CPC.

Re-edit : un abo 6 mois coûte 40€, on est toujours dans le budget :ciagre:.

----------


## JYS

> Mieux que la CanHard avec des morceaux de JYS dedans : http://www.materiel.net/panier.nt.ht...tzOjE6IjEiO319
> 
> Edit : mais sans abonnement à CPC.
> 
> Re-edit : un abo 6 mois coûte 40€, on est toujours dans le budget :ciagre:.


Clairement la nouvelle référence (CanHard v3 ?)  ::lol::  ... Quand tous les composants seront disponibles  ::sad:: 

EDIT: Au fait, il n'y a plus bcp de liens valides sur la première page :mêcépôgrâv':

----------


## Frypolar

Tiens, pour la CM, une légère préférence pour l'Asus du même prix, toujours en 785G : elle offre un poil plus de place pour le ventirad (quelques millimètres).

----------


## JYS

> Tiens, pour la CM, une légère préférence pour l'Asus du même prix, toujours en 785G : elle offre un poil plus de place pour le ventirad (quelques millimètres).


Vi, c'est celle que j'avais choisi  :;):

----------


## canardpcuser

Attendez, y a une nouveauté, le 965 en stepping C3 à 150 € (même prix que le 955 dans votre choix) :
Le C3 apporte une baisse de consommation (le point faible des phenom II x4) :
140 W -> 125 W
http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00095140.html

source : http://www.hardware.fr/news/10536/5-...epping-c3.html

----------


## JYS

> Attendez, y a une nouveauté, le 965 en stepping C3 à 150 € (même prix que le 955 dans votre choix) :
> Le C3 apporte une baisse de consommation (le point faible des phenom II x4) :
> 140 W -> 125 W
> http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00095140.html
> 
> source : http://www.hardware.fr/news/10536/5-...epping-c3.html


Très bon MiamMiam ça,  :;):

----------


## Frypolar

Le 955 était déjà à 125W.

----------


## Eklis

Quelqu'un peut-il confirmer à la buse que je suis qu'un E7400 est compatible avec un OS 64 bits, siouplaît ?

----------


## FragDamon

> Ouvre le boitier et dis nous ce qu'il y a écrit sur l'étiquette de l'alim'


MER IL ET PAS CON §§

Je lui dirais de le faire ce soir alors ! Et dommage pour Everest  :Emo: 

EDITH: apparement c'est une 375 ouattes.

----------


## Patate

> Salut à toi,
> 
> Pour un disque exclusivement OS je pense qu'un WD Black serait le plus adapté en raison de ses temps d'accès réduits.
> 
> Par contre pour la capacité c'est la jungle car les 320 ou 640 Go on bien des plateaux de 320Go mais les 500 et 1000Go disposent de plateaux de 250 ou 500Go en fonction de l'age du disque.
> 
> En sachant que plus les plateaux sont volumineux meilleurs sont les performances. Du coup si tu peux vérifier auprès du vendeur la capacité prend un 500Go mono-plateau ou bien un 320Go qui est déjà très véloce.
> 
> Enfin les WD Black sont réputés très fiable mais légèrement bruyants.


Merci pour le conseil. Finalement, je vais partir sur celui là :

*Western Digital Caviar Black 500 Go - 32 Mo*

----------


## Frypolar

Bon, suite à un petit échange de MP avec un canard fort sympathique, j'ai fait un pavé sur le SLi alors je copie colle pour ceux que ça intéressent et pour correction si j'ai dit une connerie quelque part ce qui est fort probable :



> Bon, c'est un peu long du coup c'est en deux morceaux .
> 
> D'abord le SLi (c'est pareil avec le CrossFire). Là on se dit : deux cartes ensemble ça poutre forcément. Ben pas vraiment non.
> 
>  Déjà, tu ne doubleras pas les performances mais alors pas du tout. C'est plutôt 60/70% grand maximum. Ça c'est dans les jeux qui gèrent très bien le SLi. Seulement, pas mal de jeux le gèrent mal voire pas du tout. Dans le meilleur des cas, seulement une des cartes fonctionnera, dans le pire des cas tu ne pourras pas lancer le jeu (ça reste rare). Ceci touche aussi les blockbusters comme Dawn of War 2 puisqu'un canard avec deux 4870 n'en a qu'une seule qui fonctionne dans ce jeu. Résultat : tu as des performances très aléatoires suivant les jeux et passer de 60 fps dans un à 20/30 dans un autre, ça calme. Deuxième chose : tu es très très très dépendant des drivers. C'est d'eux que dépend le bon fonctionnement du SLi. Problème : ça doit être super chiant et couteux à faire puisqu'en général nVidia, comme ATi, arrête assez rapidement de sortir de nouveaux drivers pour SLi/CrossFire une fois que leur nouvelle génération de carte est sortie. En tout cas, c'est plus rapide que pour les cartes "simples". La nouvelle génération d'ATi est sortie, celle d'nVidia arrive. Ça réduit pas mal la durée de vie d'un SLi d'anciennes cartes . Troisième chose : ça chauffe beaucoup. Là par contre tu as un vrai doublement puisque deux cartes bossent à plein régime. Du coup, ça réchauffe toute ta tour et les ventilos, surtout ceux des CG, tournent plus vite et font bien souvent du bruit. Quatrième chose : un paramètre que peu de personnes prennent en compte : la consommation. Là aussi tu as un doublement. Il te faut donc une alim plus puissante (ça coûte cher) et ta config consommera plus. Une bonne CG consomme quand même entre 125 et 200W suivant les modèles. Si tu joues beaucoup ça va se ressentir sur la facture. Cinquième chose moins évidente à comprendre : si une CG commence à montrer ses limites c'est aussi que son design est un peu dépassé. Exemple un peu exagéré pour comprendre : je prends des 6900 GT, cartes plutôt anciennes, ou même carrément des 3dfx Voodoo3 de 1999. J'en prends dix et je fais du multi-GPU avec. Penses-tu que j'aurais des performances acceptables dans des jeux récents ? Non. Je n'arriverais même pas à en lancer un à mon avis. Pourquoi ? Parce que multiplier les calculateurs n'augmente pas forcément les performances. Il y a d'autres choses à prendre en compte :
> les capacités du GPU en lui-mêmeson optimisationsa composition. Petit parallèle avec les processeurs : il y a maintenant des petites mémoires caches à plusieurs niveaux du calcul pour optimiser les performances. On voit nettement la différence entre un Athlon X4 qui n'a pas de mémoire cache de troisième niveau (L3) et un PhenomII X4 de même fréquence qui en possède.la mémoire vidéosa rapiditésa quantité. D'ailleurs, quand tu fais du SLi de deux cartes possédant 1 Go de mémoire chacune, tu te retrouveras non pas avec 2 Go mais avec 1 seul Go. Les vendeurs de PC de marque joue beaucoup là-dessus en laissant croire le contraire.la largeur du bus mémoire (par paquet de combien de bits le GPU et sa mémoire vidéo communiquent-ils) qui peut-être un facteur limitant à haute résolution. Ça se voit sur les 5770 par exemple, qui sont à l'aise en 1680*1050 mais ont plus de mal en 1920*1080 comparée à une 4870.
> 
> Je crois que j'ai fait le tour. Tout ça c'est de manière générale. Dans le cas d'une toute nouvelle config, je rajouterai ce paragraphe :
> 
> ...


A noter qu'on parlait d'un SLi de 9800GT, on peut donc modérer un peu la partie chauffe/consommation si on vise des GPU à gravures plus fines (5770 par exemple).

Edit : ah, pas de limite du nombre de caractères sur le forum, ça m'arrange  ::): .

----------


## LeFauve42

Bonjour à tous  ::): 




> Trop tôt repasse nous voir au moment de la commande (Janvier donc) car les disponibilités, tarifs et produits auront certainement changés.


Me revoici donc !
Un petit rappel de mon message d'origine :




> Bonjour,
> 
> Je voudrais upgrader le PC préhistorique d'une amie avec un budget pas trop conséquent, sachant que le truc le plus évolué qu'elle va utiliser est probablement les sims 3.
> 
> Je suis parti vers un remplacement CM+Proc+RAM+CG+Alim avec les composants de la Ducky v3, ce qui rentre dans son budget (300 euros, même un peu moins car elle est en Australie, et les tarifs sont sensiblement moins chers).


Bon, maintenant que tout le monde est là, voici ce que j'ai en tete (en gros, des morceaux choisis de la Ducky III):
- CM:  GA-MA770-UD3
- CPU: Athlon II X3 435
- RAM: Crucial BL2KIT12864AA80A (2Go)
- CG: ATI Radeon 5750
- Alim: Corsair CX400

J'ai bien vérifié que la nouvelle CM dispose toujours d'un canal PATA (puisqu'elle ne changera pas son HD et son lecteur de galettes), mais c'est toujours aussi compliqué pour la CG : Quand on cherche des HD5750 512Mo, il y en a des tétra-chiées dans toutes les marques... (entre 155$ et 220$)

Est-ce qu'il y aurait un modèle particulier que vous pourriez me conseiller ?

J'ai aussi remarqué qu'il existait 3 modèles différents de GA-MA770-UD3 (la 1.0, la 2.0 et la 2.1). Est-ce qu'il y en a une à éviter (sachant qu'elle restera sous XP).

Mon autre problème est qu'en été il fait dans les 30-40° par là bas. Pensez-vous que je doive ajouter quelques ventilateurs, sachant qu'elle a un moyen tour très basique, avec un énorme ventilateur de 12 ou 15 cm ajouté par l'assembleur à l'arrière + celui de l'alim ? (et que je compte utiliser le ventirad d'origine AMD)

Question subsidiaire : Est-ce que j'ai pas oublié un truc important ?  ::rolleyes:: 

Bien sur, je reste à l'écoute de tous les conseils éclairés que vous voudrez bien partager avec moi  ::):

----------


## johnclaude

Garder un skeudur IDE, dont les performances sont maintenant ridicules à comparer avec un modèle récent (et pourtant pas bien cher) comme un samsung F3 500Go, porte un nom: une connerie.
Et pour un processeur AMD, un ventirad sympa est soldé à prix cassé chez cdiscount: le gladiator max.

----------


## LeFauve42

> Garder un skeudur IDE, dont les performances sont maintenant ridicules à comparer avec un modèle récent (et pourtant pas bien cher) comme un samsung F3 500Go, porte un nom: une connerie.
> Et pour un processeur AMD, un ventirad sympa est soldé à prix cassé chez cdiscount: le gladiator max.


Merci du conseil !

Effectivement, le HD 160Go doit se trainer un peu, mais elle est vraiment ric-rac sur le budget... 
Si il lui reste des pépettes, c'est la première chose que je rajouterai  ::):  (72$ environ, prix local).

Le problème de CDiscount, c'est surtout qu'ils ne livrent pas l'Australie...
Et puis je crains un peu qu'avec un ventirad de course, son boitier ne ferme pas (déjà que j'ai peur de devoir percer des trous dedans pour changer l'alim...).

Quelqu'un a une idée pour le modèle de CG ?

----------


## Sk-flown

Pourquoi il y a pas d'écrans dans les configs en première page?

----------


## Frypolar

Au début il y avait, ainsi qu'enceintes, clavier et souris mais comme un écran se garde plus longtemps, les gens prenaient quasiment toujours la tour seule. Je pense que le Doc' et materiel.net ont préféré ne faire qu'une config de chaque et laisser les gens se baser sur le magazine pour le reste.

----------


## Say hello

ça tombe bien le sujet des skeudur, je sais que si on branche 2 periph IDE sur le même port,  les periph vont tourner à la vitesse du plus lent.

Là je  demande pas quel disque prendre pour remplacer, alors pas la peine de dire "nan mais prend un SATA2 c'pas cher", déjà je fais passer la tour d'un P4B 478, 768Mo de DDR à  un E2200 1Go DDR2 et pour un usage... du genre pas crysis quoi..

Bon je me suis pris une CM asrock G41 (parce que même une carte d'appoint c'est trop cher, et 45€ fdp-in une CM asrock avec X4500 intégré je vais pas me plaindre), enfin elle est en route là.

Je vais me retrouver à devoir brancher un graveur DVD 16x Philips (genre début du lightscribe pour situer) et un DD seagate 5400tr 120Go sur.. un seul port IDE.  :WTF: 

Question, le DD ralentie le graveur ou l'inverse?
DD en Master et graveur en slave?
Je branche pas le graveur? (l'OS est déjà installé)


Pour le moment en solution je prévois d'éventer mon DD externe (un WD mybook de 250Go 5400tr qui a 2-3 ans) pour voir si le DD dedans est en port SATA2, bon je sais pas encore comment je vais stocker les 200Go occupé mais je trouverais bien.


PS:
Pour les amateur de sensation forte, un lien du truc que j'upgrade lentement depuis quelque années, pour en arriver, enfin, à G41 + E2200 + 1Go PC6400...
http://www.legend-support.com/fr/pri...orm_legend_202

Et ouai le proc monte à 100% dès que je matte une page avec un peu de flash.
N'empêche que maintenant ça me rappelle mon celeron 333 + Ati All-in-wonder..

Heureusement j'ai un duo E7500 + 8800gt pour garder le morale.  ::lol::

----------


## johnclaude

Branche le dur en master, et prévois d'en trouver un neuf qui moulinera beaucoup plus vite.

----------


## Sirgeese

Dites, c'est moi qui rêve, ou les configs CanHard III sont pratiquement indisponible sur materiel.net ? 

J'en vois pas beaucoup la couleur...

----------


## gregounech

Surtout que mat.net a l'air d'avoir un beau stock de 5850 XFX au prix plus ou moins normal (à quand une 5850 dans Canhard  ::P: ?)

----------


## The-Big-Noz

Yop Yop à Tous et à Toi au Grand Canard !

je possède actuelement une vieille rougne de PC datant de 2003 (Pentium 4 2.66Ghz, 1Go RAM de marque inconnue mais en 2 barettes identiques, XFX 6600GT, HD 150Go 5400 tr/mn et HDE 500Go 7200tr/mn, une carte mère d'origine inconnue et un écran 1024*768) et bien qu'elle fasse tourner pas mal de jeux assez récent de 2 à 3 ans d'âges (j'entend par là du Neverwinter Night 2, Riddick, Dawn of War, Titan Quest, Spore et autres), des signes de fatigues commencent à se faire sentir. Suite à la lecture du fameux numéro sur le harware, mon attention s'est portée sur 2 modèles le CanHard III à 900 euros et le Asus G51J à 1500 euros. Je joue essentiellement à des jeux de stratégie ou de gestion ainsi que quelques RPG/FPS, mais n'étant pas adepte du tout les graphisme à fond je me demande bien lequel choisir.
En effet, je ne compte pas me déplacer avec mon PC et le portable me permet de gagner un peu de place. En même temps, même si je sais que on va me tirer dessus à boulet rouge, je suis partisant de l'achat d'un beau PC, plutot musclé avec l'idée de le garder le plus longtemps possible sans faire d'upgrade...un peu comme mon PC actuel qui date de 2003. Je ne suis pas afficionados des jeux récents mais j'aime bien me laisser des portes ouvertes  ::): 
L'Asus me plait bien mais engouffrer un mois de salaire dans un ordinateur pour essentilement jouer dessus, fait me titiller ma conscience d'homme et je me demande si le PC à 900 euros ne suffirait pas.
Les deux configs sont elles équivalentes sachant que je ne compte faire aucun upgrade, ni utiliser le portable en déplacement.

Help!!!!

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> L'Asus me plait bien mais engouffrer un mois de salaire dans un ordinateur pour essentilement jouer dessus, fait me titiller ma conscience d'homme et je me demande si le PC à 900 euros ne suffirait pas.
> Les deux configs sont elles équivalentes sachant que je ne compte faire aucun upgrade, ni utiliser le portable en déplacement.


La réponse est dans ta question.

Si le portable doit rester à la maison, autant prendre le fixe. Et ce dernier est bien plus puissant en étant presque 2 fois moins cher.

J'ai acheté un portable de jeu en 2002... Je m'en mords toujours les doigts.

----------


## charlie_the_warrior

Les portables de jeu c'est de la merde. Au pire tu te fais un mini pc, mais un portable de jeu, pour rester à la maison, c'est ridicule. Le rapport performance/prix est désastreux.
Avec 900€ on peut monter une bien jolie config qui mettra une raclée à n'importe quel portable de jeu à 1500-2000€. Ha oui et franchement, des petites upgrades par-ci par-là 1 fois par an, ça coûte pas si cher que ça. Enfin à terme oui :^_^: , mais ça passe beaucoup mieux que 1000€ d'un coup, et ton pc est toujours au top!

----------


## Mouflon

Bien le bonjour!
Dans un accès de démence, j'ai acheté une ATI5850 (je voulais pas au début, mais je suis tombé sur un modèle chez Surcouf à 199€... ensuite, le trou noir, je ne me souviens plus de rien, j'ai repris conscience devant le mail de confirmation de mon achat...).
Elle va remplacer ma 8800GTS.
Le reste de la config, c'est un E8400, 4go de RAM, dans un Sonata III, bref le classique d'il y a 2 ans.

-Le processeur va t-il limiter (je pense pas quand même mais bon...), dois-je envisager sérieusement un OC (j'ai jamais fait)?
-J'ai vu qu'il fallait 2 prises de l'alim vers la CG. L'alim du sonata en est pourvue ou je dois en racheter?

Bonané!

----------


## Sharp'

Le CPU limitera pas mais tu peux toujours O/C ça sera jamais perdu. Avec le E8400 c'est über simple d'aller à 3,8Ghz, t'auras peut être même pas besoin d'augmenter la tension.

Et l'alim du Sonata 3 a deux PCI-E 6pins donc pas de problème non plus.

----------


## Frypolar

Je suis passé d'un E8500 à un PhenomII X4 955. A part dans GTAIV, j'ai pas senti de différence donc ça devrait rouler sans o/c.

----------


## Mouflon

Merci, c'est cool!
Canard PC c'est vraiment le 3 étoiles de l'information.

----------


## Thamior

Ca dépend sur combien d'étoiles  ::rolleyes:: 

Plus sérieusement la série 8xxx s'en sort encore très bien, comme déjà mentionné (mais j'aime faire semblant d'être utile).

----------


## Super Menteur

Je savais pas trop où mettre ça alors je le fout ici comme un goret, mais avec de la couleur.  ::lol:: 


Bilan d'un upgrade réussi par Super Menteur


Config de départ :

Intel Core 2 Duo E6300
Gigabyte P35-DS3P
2*2Go Corsair XMS2 PC6400
Ventirad ZeroTherm BF-90

Config d'arrivée : 

Intel Core i7 860
Asus P7P55D
2*2Go G.Skill Ripjaws PC12800
Cooler Master Hyper TX3

Elements conservés :

Corsair HX 520W
Graveur Samsoul
2*320Go Samsoul T166 en RAID0 (oui vous avez bien lu mesdames)
1*1To Samsoul F1
GeForce GTX260+ Golden Sample
Creative X-Fi XtremeGamer PCI

Outils : Un tournevis, un bout de carton et un backup de mon système sur un 500Go


HARD : 

Je vous passe les détails de l'install Hard, mis à part que ça s'est très bien passé rien à retenir de notable. Au plus noterais-je que même avec le petit machin fourni par Asus, les raccordements façade furent étonnamments récalcitrants.

SOFT
Alors là je suis impressionné. Genre vachement. Bon premier boot, moment d'émotion toussa. La demi-molle de retombée évidemment un tour dans le BIOS s'impose. Tout marche correctement, je vais faire mes réglages tout en découvrant les options. Première surprise : En mode automatique mon 860 à 2,8 est reconnu à 2,53 avec une RAM à 1440Mhz. Je charge le profil XMP, ce qui se fait le plus simplement du monde, et retour des 2,8Ghz et du 1600 Mhz. Je suis jouasse.

Je Reboot en mode RAID. Deuxième surprise, et pas des moindres, *ma grappe RAID0 montée sous P35 est parfaitement reconnue sous P55 sans aucune perte de données.* C'est non seulement la mégaclasse, mais en plus je n'aurais même pas besoin de ma sauvegarde système. J'arrive à l'écran de chargement Windows, l'émotion est à son comble, et là, ca freeze  ::o: 

Bah merde alors, je pensais qu'avec Seven ce genre de manip était possible mais faut croire que non. Bon Hard Reboot, message d'erreur et je lance la restauration système automatique. Sauf que là deuxième frayeur : l'outil freeze inexplicablement sur un écran noir.

Un peu paniqué je reboot, retourne dans le BIOS et passe en mode automatique (donc avec les fréquences cheloues). Et là je me rends compte qu'Asus à eu la bonne idée d'intégrer sur sa CM des options d'overclocking automatique farfelues, qui sont non seulement nulles mais en plus NON DESACTIVABLES. Oui oui vous avez bien lu, on a le choix entre des modes style "Good Performance" ou "Extreme Performance" mais pas de Disable nulle part. N'importe quoi.

Donc nouveau reboot en auto, cette fois l'outil se lance et "répare" le démarrage. Puis je démarre Windows et je me retrouve sur mon bureau sans aucun driver d'installé.
Et c'est maintenant que commence la magie de Seven. Windows commence à installer les drivers automatiquement. Notez que j'avais le CD de la Carte Mère dans le lecteur, au cas où ca joue... Au bout d'un bon quart d'heure de moulinage, Windows me demande de reboot. Je m'éxécute et magie, au reboot, tout est réinstallé de façon quasiment nickel. Que ce soit les drivers de la CG, de la X-Fi ou les Setpoint. Je vous assure que ça m'a fait tout bizarre d'avoir une machine prête comme ça en 15 minutes.

Bilan des légers dégâts, pour être honnête quand même : Kaspersky Antivirus est parti en mode freestyle, Windows est pas activé et donc me spamme un peu de messages (mais c'est plutôt normal), mon bureau est revenu à zéro et enfin j'ai perdu mes pré-réglages sur les drivers Creative. Bref des clopinettes.

Deux trois reboot après, incluant une réinstall propre de kaspersky et une activation microsoft par téléphone et me voici comme s'il ne s'était jamais rien passé.

Bref je suis heureux, je vais pouvoir monter un PC à petit prix pour un ami fauché, Windows 7 est balaise, Intel aussi et les Bios Asus c'est toujours autant de la merde.  ::wub::

----------


## FragDamon

:grossevoixdequake: Impressive !

Il a l'air sympa ce Seven dites donc, j'en entends beaucoup de bien comparé à Vista...faudrais que je le teste avec ma version étudiante.

----------


## Voodoonice

Et sinon chez materiel.net, il se réapprovisionne quand en 5850 ?  ::(:

----------


## Ishbal

Dispo chez SAb

[Edit] En fait non, désolé :/

----------


## Voodoonice

> Dispo chez SAb
> 
> [Edit] En fait non, désolé :/





> Achetez en ligne :


 :tired:

----------


## smooki

Dîtes, maintenant que le Ventirad Scythe Mugen recommandé dans le Hors série n'est plus dispo, il faut se replié sur quoi ?

----------


## Ishbal

Il y a le Scythe Ninja qui n'a pas l'air mal pour le même prix, par contre il est plus gros.

----------


## Voldain

Ya quoi comme graveur qui tienne bien la route et qui soit pas cher?
C'est quoi le skeudur du moment?
(J'ai un peu lâche le Hardware  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Frypolar

Graveur : Optiarc 7240S (ou autre, il y en a plusieurs). Optiarc = Nec + Sony.
DD : Samsung F3 pour les performances mais j'ai un petit doute sur leur fiabilité peut-être infondé alors je conseille aussi un Western Digital Caviar Black/Blue.

----------


## Say hello

> Bilan d'un upgrade réussi par Super Menteur
> :


T'aurais pas l'envie de te délester généreusement de ta PC6400 par hasard?  :tired:

----------


## Tilt

Regarde si tu peux chopper une 4890 d'occase ou une 4870 ?

----------


## Tilt

Regarde hop une 4870 1go ou une 8800 gt http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/AchatsV...t_364055_1.htm

 ::):

----------


## Tilt

> C'est pour sa que tu a un proco intel


Passer de ma config vers un phenom II X4 black edition je pense pas que j'y gagnerais quelquechose.

Et le I5 et I7 c'est de l'arnaque, donc je garde mon intel  ::):

----------


## Nyny

L'alim c'est une LC6550, ce qui, d'après le net, est à chier. D'après les tests du net, une 5650 c'est quand même faible...Du coup je vais peut-être attendre pour tout changer, et me mettre au riz... Merci des conseils. :;):

----------


## gregounech

L'i5 750 c'est de l'anarque??

Un Q9400 coute aujourd'hui toujours aussi cher qu'un i5 750  ::|:  Donc je vois pas en quoi l'i5 est une arnaque.

----------


## Raphyo

> L'i5 750 c'est de l'anarque??


No, c'est un troll  :Emo: .
DO NOT FEED HIM§§§

----------


## gregounech

Apres que tu ne changes pas maintenant je te comprends mais ne dit pas de bétises non plus.

----------


## Tilt

Ben parceque le phenom II c'est aussi bien pour moins cher donc les I5 I7 c'est de l'arnaque.

----------


## Sharp'

Non, le Phenom est aussi bien dans les jeux. Coté multimédia, il fait pas le poids. Sans compter sa chauffe et consommation réduite.

----------


## Frypolar

> Non, le Phenom est aussi bien dans les jeux. Coté multimédia, il fait pas le poids. Sans compter sa chauffe et consommation réduite.


3% d'écart entre l'i5 et le 955 en multimédia d'après les tests de DocTB. Le 965 est un poil devant l'i5.

12% entre i7 860 et 955.

En dehors de l'Hyperthreading, je vois pas l'intérêt. Ça chauffe moins ? Cool, on gagne une poignée de degré alors qu'un proc peut monter à 100°C. Niveau consommation, entre i5 et 955, on gagne 10/20W en idle et 40/50W en charge, d'après les tests d'Anandtech. Je rappelle que le prix du kWh est aux environs de 10/11 centimes d'euros.

Edit : le 965 consomme même moins en charge : http://www.techspot.com/review/193-i...50/page10.html Au final on va dire que c'est kif kif  :tired: .

Re-edit : les tests d'Anand sont bizarres, je change ce que j'ai trouvé en consommation.

Edit n°3 : niveau répercussion sur le prix, en étant très pessimiste : processeur en charge 8h par jour, 365 jours par an : 50*8*365*0.11/1000 = 16€. Je rappelle que la différence de prix entre une plateforme i5 et 955 est d'environ 60€.

----------


## johnclaude

L'i7 c'est pour nous les riches.
Tu peux pas test  :Cigare:

----------


## Raphyo

> d'après les tests d'Anandtech. Je rappelle que le prix du kWh est aux environs de 10/11 centimes d'euros.


Petite précision : c'est le prix en Angleterre no?

----------


## Thamior

Heu, le 965@3.4Ghz consomme moins en charge qu'un i5 750@4.13Ghz, mais c'est pas la cas à stock.
Enfin c'est vrai que c'est pas non plus la panacée, mais y'a 50W d'écart en idle et en load sur le système entier...Donc bon, c'est pas rien je trouve.

----------


## Frypolar

> Petite précision : c'est le prix en Angleterre no?


Non, le prix que tu trouves à coup de Google chez EDF.




> Heu, le 965@3.4Ghz consomme moins en charge qu'un i5 750@4.13Ghz, mais c'est pas la cas à stock.
> Enfin c'est vrai que c'est pas non plus la panacée, mais y'a 50W d'écart en idle et en load sur le système entier...Donc bon, c'est pas rien je trouve.


Mea culpa, le réflexe des graphiques triés.

---------- Post ajouté à 15h48 ----------

J'ai changé les valeurs de conso au-dessus, le test d'Anandtech était bizarre là-dessus.

Edit : niveau répercussion sur le prix, en étant très pessimiste : processeur en charge 8h par jour, 365 jours par an : 50*8*365*0.11/1000 = 16€. Je rappelle que la différence de prix entre une plateforme i5 et 955 est d'environ 60€.

----------


## Yankee

Bonjour à tous - "canardpciens",

Je suis un petit nouveau sur ce site, mais je le scrute régulièrement ainsi que le magazine.

Le HDD de me précédente config' m'ayant laché (un WD Raptor... dégouté), je recherche à me refaire une petite config sympa au gout du jour.

Alors voilà mes première investigations, on donné cela :

La totalité chez Materiel.net
http://www.materiel.net/panier.nt.ht...oxOiIxIjt9fQ==
(j'hésite entre le Phenom et un i5 :s)

+

La CG de chez surcouf :
http://www.surcouf.com/composants-st...lter=ListeNum1 
(je met habituellement max. 200€ dans la CG, j'avais capté des 5850 à 250€ chez Surcouf mais le temps que je me décide à en prendre une, ben y'en avait plus, arf)

Merci de me faire partager vos connaissances, en sachant que je recherche quelque chose d'assez polyvalent et silencieux (et qui puisse faire tourner sans trop de mal les jeux ^^) pour un prix inférieur à 1.000€.

Plus tard, je vous demanderai des conseils pour recycler mon ancienne config en HTPC. Stay tuned !!  :;): 

Bonne journée,

PS : y'a une section pour se présenter ? Je vais voir cela  :;): 

++
Yankee

----------


## Frypolar

Salut,

Ton écran monte à combien en résolution ?

Pour la présentation il y a un topic Présentation des membres dans le forum Tout ou rien.

----------


## Yankee

C'est un Iolair MB24w, il monte à 1920x1200  :;):

----------


## Frypolar

Alors je te conseille ça : http://www.rueducommerce.fr/info/bas...0678&st=101160

Je regarde les SSD pour voir s'il y en a un sympa et pas trop cher.

----------


## Yankee

Wow, il y a pas mal de modif' ^^

S'en est de trop si je te demande ce qui motive tes choix ?  :;):

----------


## johnclaude

> Alors je te conseille ça : http://www.rueducommerce.fr/info/bas...0678&st=101160
> 
> Je regarde les SSD pour voir s'il y en a un sympa et pas trop cher.


Pas mal du tout, et avec un mugen 2 et un fractal le silence est de mise (la 5850 en plus d'être excellente en perf n'est pas mal niveau silence aussi je crois).
Pour le ssd, postville 40Go dans les 100€ et postville 80 à 210€ chez rdc (le mien vient de là bas d'ailleurs)

---------- Post ajouté à 14h12 ----------




> Wow, il y a pas mal de modif' ^^
> 
> S'en est de trop si je te demande ce qui motive tes choix ?


Facile: ce qui est différent de ce que tu avais choisi, ben c'est meilleur.  :;):

----------


## MrChris

+1 pour le panier de Fry' qui est juste parfait : silence, performance et qualité  :;):

----------


## Yankee

Bon ok ok ^^ Un p'tit SSD Postville encore... miam  ::): 

**EDIT** : je viens de tomber là dessus sur RDC : http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composan...-Platinium.htm

Ca vaut le coup ou pas ? ^^

----------


## johnclaude

Le timing est plus bas mais je jouerais la sécurité avec la corsair. Je sais pas, OCZ j'ai moyennement confiance.

----------


## Frypolar

> S'en est de trop si je te demande ce qui motive tes choix ?


J'explique :

Pourquoi AMD ?
Moins cher (60/70 € je crois).Tu perds 3% de performances que ce soit en jeu ou en multimédia comparé à un i5 ce qui est que dalle.Il consomme moins mais avant que ça compense les 60/70€ d'écart il va te falloir 10 ans et je suis gentil.Il chauffe un peu plus mais avec un Scythe Mugen 2 sur la tronche tu l'entendras pas au point de te demander s'il bosse.T'as plus de chances de pouvoir coller un processeur plus puissant sur AM3 que sur 1156 vu que ce dernier ne verra pas d'hexa/octo/dodéca-core.Inconvénient : tu gagneras moins en o/c puisque de base, l'AMD est fréquencé plus haut que l'i5.Pourquoi pas une CM super chère ? Parce qu'en général ça apporte que dalle de plus et c'est le cas ici. Celle que je t'ai mise je lui reprocherai d'avoir trop de PCI au lieu de PCIe et c'est tout.Pourquoi un Scythe Mugen 2 ? Parce qu'il n'y a plus de CoolerMaster Hyper 212 chez RdC  ::ninja:: . Et puis ça rentrait dans le budget.Pour la RAM, les timings ont très peu d'influence. La fréquence aussi. On recommande de la PC12800 pour i5/i7 en vu d'un bon o/c mais vu qu'avec les PhenomII Black Edition on peut jouer sur le coefficient multiplicateur on peut rester sur de la PC10600. ah, OCZ chie dans la colle pour l'instant, beaucoup de leurs barrettes sont défectueuses.





> Pas mal du tout, et avec un mugen 2 et un fractal le silence est de mise (la 5850 en plus d'être excellente en perf n'est pas mal niveau silence aussi je crois).
> Pour le ssd, postville 40Go dans les 100€ et postville 80 à 210€ chez rdc (le mien vient de là bas d'ailleurs)


La 5850 à côté de moi (boîtier ouvert) fait un peu de bruit dans Crysis, c'est-à-dire quand elle crache ses poumons parce que ça pète de partout, mais pour autant elle dépasse pas les 50/60 °C ce qui veut dire qu'elle va bientôt changer de profil de refroidissement  :tired: . Le reste du temps j'entends rien.

Pour le SSD il y a des OCZ à 150€ mais je sais pas ce qu'ils valent et j'ai du mal à me connecter à Anandtech.

----------


## Yankee

Pareil, pour l'instant je n'ai que eu de la RAM Corsair et jamais aucun soucis.

Donc avec la RAM Corsair + un SSD Postville 40Go, j'arrive à 998,77€, c'est magnifique ^^

**Petite question** _Avec un SSD de 40Go on installe juste l'OS dessus + drivers, les autres installs (jeux, applis, etc.) on les fout sur le HDD secondaire, c'est pas un peu dommage si déjà on cherche les perf avec un SSD ?_

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/info/bas...r=10,44394928#

Je pense prendre les composants qui sont moins chers ainsi que le boitier chez Materiel.net, ça me fera économiser sur les frais de livraisons.
_Autant prendre un CoolerMaster Hyper 212 alors ou rester sur le Scythe ?_

_D'autres conseils pour gagner en efficacité/silence ?_ Je pense que là on est pas mal déjà  :;):  Merci déjà pour ces réponses ultra-rapides !

----------


## Frypolar

Pour mettre le lien RdC tu dois cliquer sur "Garder votre caddie en favoris" en dessous du bouton "Poursuivre mes achats" et ensuite coller le lien du favoris. Ouais c'est galère, ils peuvent pas faire comme LDLC ce serait trop facile.

Ah, en point relais Kiala la livraison est gratuite il me semble.

----------


## johnclaude

Pour le ventirad, le scythe est un cran au dessus, niveau silence et perf (en même temps il fait 3 fois le volume, c'est un peu normal). Et les fdp sont gratos en kiala normalement ouai.

----------


## Yankee

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/info/bas...r=10,44394928#

C'est bon là ?

J'ai édité mon post du dessus  :;):

----------


## Frypolar

> http://www.rueducommerce.fr/info/bas...r=10,44394928#
> 
> C'est bon là ?
> 
> J'ai édité mon post du dessus


Marche pas. Fait un screen au pire.

Pour le SSD, c'est sur que ça apporte un gain pour l'OS mais comme j'aimerais ne pas me retrouver limiter j'attends la fin de l'année que les prix baissent pour choper un 160 Go. Après c'est mon avis, ça vaut ce que ça vaut.

----------


## Yankee

Screen : http://jonathan.jacob.free.fr/Configs/100523_rdc.jpg

Mais bon au final c'est ta config Fry  :;):  Juste avec un SSD mais je pense également suivre ton avis, 40Go c'est peu et je trouve que l'intérêt d'un SSD se perd si il faut installer les jeux et applis sur un autre HDD.

Bon allé, ce soir je commande !  ::):

----------


## ThorThur

Hello tous,

Ma _Leadtek WinFast PX8800 GTS TDH 320MB_ venant de passer l'arme à gauche, je suis à la recherche d'une nouvelle CG.

*Mon Budget* : Dans l'idéal, je cherche à ± de 100 euros (plutôt moins d'ailleurs).

*Utilisation* : Jeu principalement (TF2, L4D2, Stalker, Bioshock, Mass Effect,... pas trop gourmands dans la majorité).

*Config actuelle* : 
Boîtier : Zorro, ATX, 460 W
Alim' : D'origine, c'est celle du boîtier.
Carte Mère : P5N-E SLI, Asus
Processeur : E6750 (2.67 GHz) + ventilo d'origine
RAM : 2 x 1 Go, PC2-5400, XMS2, CAS4, Corsair
OS : XP 32-bits

*Remarque* : L'idée c'est d'en trouver une pas trop chère équivalente (ou mieux forcément) à l'ancienne. Je compte upgrader toute ma config et passer sous Seven sans doute avant la fin de l'année. Ça serait donc plutôt pour "dépanner" si l'on peut dire.
Pour info, ma config est la "_PC XTREM GAMER 2 (v2.0)_" de TopAchat, septembre 2007 déjà.

*Ma première idée* : Rester sur du Nvidia, mais on m'a conseiller celle-ci ATI Radeon HD 4870 512 Mo.


Merci bien.  :;): 

(j'espère être sur le bon topic).

----------


## Frypolar

C'est ça ton boîtier ? Félicitations t'as le droit de changer d'alim. Enfin si on peut appeler ça une alim.

Pour la CG, 4870/5750/5770 suivant les prix. Les 5xxx consomment moins et chauffent moins. Niveau performances, la 5770 et la 4870 se valent. La 5750 est un peu en dessous et ton ancienne 8800 GTS encore en-dessous.

----------


## MrChris

La carte conseillée est bien mais difficilement trouvable à 100€ sans passer par l'occasion.

Par contre je crois savoir pourquoi ta carte graphique est morte et je peu même te dire que cela va se reproduire : 


> Boîtier : Zorro, ATX, 460 W
> Alim' : D'origine, c'est celle du boîtier.


Voilà en gros tu as la pire alimentation qui existe, ça ne fourni pas 460W, ça crame, ça délivre un courant merdique qui fatigue les composants et enfin elle pourri ton réseau électrique.

Donc avant de changer de carte-graphique, achète une bonne alimentation comme une Corsair CX400  :;):

----------


## ThorThur

Bah bravo, merci TopAchat !  ::o: 

Je le sentais pas ce boîtier, trop kéké avec ces néons à la con, mais je ne m'étais pas douté que l'alim pouvait être à ce point merdique.
Au moins je comprends le pourquoi du comment.  ::|: 

Merci pour l'info en tout cas !  :;): 

Tu me confirmes que la Corsair CX400 fonctionnerait correctement avec mon boîtier ?
Je vais voir si je trouve les CG mentionnées et à prix correct.

----------


## MrChris

Oui le format des alimentations ATX est un standard donc pas de problème même pour ton boitier et tu pourras la garder quand tu changeras de matériel !

----------


## Syntaxerror

Pour dépanner et rester sous la barre des 100 euros, pourquoi pas une 9800 GT? Pour les jeux pas trop gourmands envisagés et ne pas trop se ruiner en attendant ton changement de config, ça me paraitrait pas mal et ça se trouve aux alentours de 80 euros. C'est de plus nettement mieux que ta 8800 GTS 320.

Exemple :

http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00091342.html

----------


## moogly51

Elle vaut la 8800GT (enfin c'est la même en plus). Mais oui c'est une bonne alternative a moins de 100€.

----------


## ThorThur

Oui, j'étais tombé sur la 9800 à un prix tout à fait correct, mais j'ai vu qu'elle était identique à la 8800.

Du coup là je me tâte, soit je prends celle-là pas cher, et avec une nouvelle alim (la Corsair CX400) je reste dans mon budget initiale, soit je prends une CG plus puissante comme m'a conseillé Frypolar mais là j'atteins plutôt les 200 euros.

Je vais demander sur le topic des bons plans, on sait jamais !  ::rolleyes:: 


En tout j'ai bien fait de demander conseils, merci.

----------


## Frypolar

Alim :
http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composan...-400-Watts.htm
http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composan...-500-Watts.htm

Je te conseille plutôt la deuxième car la première n'a qu'un connecteur 6 pins pour la CG or il faut souvent un 8 pins ou deux 6 pins pour les 4850/4870.

Pour la CG :
http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composan...xpress-2-0.htm Équivalente à la 4850 mais chauffe et consomme moins, un 6 pins suffit
http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composan...xpress-2-0.htm ou http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composan...xpress-2-0.htm Elles sont à peu près équivalents. Il faut peut-être du 8 pins pour l'alimentation.
http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composan...xpress-2-0.htm Au-dessus des précédentes et un 6 pins suffit.

----------


## Akajouman

Au final, 160€ et tu pourras dire de garder l'alim quand tu changeras de PC!  :;):

----------


## kikoro

> Au final, 160€ et tu pourras dire de garder l'alim quand tu changeras de PC!


Surtout que t'auras pas le pc a racheter ::rolleyes::  (si l'alim crame tout tes composants)

----------


## mellifico

BONJOUR ! ET Voilà, ça y est !
Après avoir économisé sous après sous, mangé du Noikao à la place du Nutella, pris une douche tous les quinze jours et passé l'hiver sans chauffage et j'en passe, je peux enfin acquérir la DNukem4. Un peu déçu que la 5970 ne soit plus dispo, mais bon, c'est la vie.
Alors, évidemment, je ne vais pas l'acheter que pour jouer pasque faut pas déconner. Ce sera mon outil de travail avant tout. Je suis graphiste et webdesigner , et j'ai des projets dans le domaine 3D (Maya, tout ça) et de la vidéo projection (VJing, etc). 
BON BREF,j'vais pas vous conter ma vie non plus, alors j'ai deux questions importantes :

1.D'abord, en ce qui concerne le RAID1, très important ça, la sécurisation des données pour mon boulot; est-ce-que ça concerne Le SSD ET les deux disques durs, ou bien seulement ces deux derniers.(Je pense connaître la réponse mais je veux être sûr)??

2.Super important : Je vais payer le petit supplèment afin que mat.net s'occupe de l'installation système, et j'aimerais savoir s'il me fourniront tous  les drivers sur un CD, pour une réinstallation future de mon système ( comme je le fais régulièrement, ça m'arrangerait de les avoir sous la main afin de ne pas perdre de temps en production..).

Sinon, une petite question sans importance : Une 5870 permet-elle de profiter de ARMA2, à fond. Je n'ai pas l'impression que la 5970 soit dispo avant longtemps (et à quel prix aussi...)?

----------


## Tilt

BOF laisse tomber armaII, un jeu de guerre, c'est pour les méchants.
Je te conseille le mmo Hello Kitty.

Peace !

----------


## Ezechiel

> 2.Super important : Je vais payer le petit supplèment afin que mat.net s'occupe de l'installation système, et j'aimerais savoir s'il me fourniront tous les drivers sur un CD, pour une réinstallation future de mon système ( comme je le fais régulièrement, ça m'arrangerait de les avoir sous la main afin de ne pas perdre de temps en production..).


Plus personne n'installe les drivers depuis les CD fournis depuis que windows est capable de détecter une connection internet tout seul (ça commence à remonter). 
Après réinstall => internet worldwideweb 2.0 et dl des derniers drivers sur site constructeur. Et encore, Seven installera tout seul 98% des drivers.

----------


## mellifico

AH OUAIS D'ACCORD !!! C'est splendide. Merci.

----------


## gregounech

Installation système...

Tu as juste à mettre le cédé et à appuyer sur suivant environ 15 fois...

Même moi, petit garçon de 15 ans je l'ai fait!

----------


## mellifico

Non mais je pensais surtout au RAID1 pour les pilotes, pasque chuis total N00b en RAId et c'est l'option la plus importante pour moi. Mais je crois savoir que ce n'est pas logiciel mais plutôt une puce sur la carte mère qui s'en occupe, non?

@Ezechiel : Tu as laissé la 5970 en première page, alors que d'après mat.net, c'est la 5870...Mais peut être as tu des infos secrètes...


EDIT: bon ...après avoir lu *tout* le topic, je m'aperçois que toutes les réponses à mes questions étaient déjà dedans. Tout cela est très instructif, un grand merci aux ténors.

----------


## Darken

Surtout pas de Raid avec un SSD, ça laisse pas passer la trim ::(: , pour la suite, Go topic SSD et Grosnours. :;):

----------


## mellifico

J'ai jeté les deux yeux sur le topic de GROSNOURS (qui a pondu un super mod pour Mount&Blade, soit dit en passant, c'est pas un guignol) MAIS je ne pine pas grand chose...
D'après ce que je sais, dans la config, y'a donc un SSD et 2*1 tera en RAID1, alors je suppose que le SSD n'est pas concerné par le RAID1...Je m'en vais poser la question sur le topic idoine.

----------


## Frypolar

A ta place je prendrais pas la DukeNukem, j'explique plus loin.




> BONJOUR ! ET Voilà, ça y est !
> Après avoir économisé sous après sous, mangé du Noikao à la place du Nutella, pris une douche tous les quinze jours et passé l'hiver sans chauffage et j'en passe, je peux enfin acquérir la DNukem4. Un peu déçu que la 5970 ne soit plus dispo, mais bon, c'est la vie.
> Alors, évidemment, je ne vais pas l'acheter que pour jouer pasque faut pas déconner. Ce sera mon outil de travail avant tout. Je suis graphiste et webdesigner , et j'ai des projets dans le domaine 3D (Maya, tout ça) et de la vidéo projection (VJing, etc).


Donc un CPU avec plein de coeurs serait plus qu'appréciable.




> 1.D'abord, en ce qui concerne le RAID1, très important ça, la sécurisation des données pour mon boulot; est-ce-que ça concerne Le SSD ET les deux disques durs, ou bien seulement ces deux derniers.(Je pense connaître la réponse mais je veux être sûr)??


Seulement les deux disques durs mais pour que le RAID1 soit vraiment efficace il faudrait utiliser deux disques de marque différentes pour éviter qu'ils tombent en panne au même moment ou presque. De plus, pour vraiment sauvegarder son boulot il faut un disque externe.




> 2.Super important : Je vais payer le petit supplèment afin que mat.net s'occupe de l'installation système, et j'aimerais savoir s'il me fourniront tous  les drivers sur un CD, pour une réinstallation future de mon système ( comme je le fais régulièrement, ça m'arrangerait de les avoir sous la main afin de ne pas perdre de temps en production..).


Comme ça a été dit, avec Seven tu n'as rien à faire à partir du moment où il a accès au net. Il te reste juste à installer les derniers drivers pour la carte graphique c'est-à-dire un .exe à télécharger et exécuter. Microsoft met un peu de temps à les valider et souvent tu n'as pas les derniers mais la version précédente.




> Sinon, une petite question sans importance : Une 5870 permet-elle de profiter de ARMA2, à fond. Je n'ai pas l'impression que la 5970 soit dispo avant longtemps (et à quel prix aussi...)?


Tu joues en quelle résolution ? Sinon le prix normal d'une 5870 est de 340€. Un CrossFire de 5870 est plus efficace qu'une 5970 et plus facile à trouver.

Au final je te conseille de créer ton topic, on te fera une config. Là tu as deux possibilités. Rester sur le 1366 d'Intel pour bénéficier des 8 coeurs virtuels de l'i7 930 et de beaucoup de RAM (6 slots disponibles) ou alors aller chez AMD pour choper leur hexacore à pas cher. Il vaut mieux oublier le 1156 car tu seras bridé en cas de CF, d'USB3 et/ou de SATA3.

----------


## Thamior

Déjà, le RAID1, c'est du mirroir, donc si tu n'as qu'un seul SSD, ça va être dur de faire du mirroir.

Donc oui, les deux HDD sont en RAID1, et le SSD, il est tout seul. En même temps, un SSD, ça sert à mettre l'OS, les applis critiques et éventuellement les fichiers temporaires des applis 3D vu qu'ils offrent aussi des gros débits séquentiels. Mais j'imagine que les versions finies iront sur les DD, ou tu auras de meilleurs chances qu'elle ne disparaissent pas avec ton RAID1.

Mais comme chacun le sait (ou pas), rien ne vaut un vrai backup sur un disque externe.

Et je m'incline devant Frypolar qui poste plus vite que son ping.

----------


## mellifico

Merci beaucoup les gars, vos réponses sont précieuses;
Je me méfie instinctivement du RAID, et je vais maintenant poser les choses en réfléchissant à ce que j'ai vraiment besoin.
Un truc sûr et certain, c'est le choix de l'écran, celui du dernier CPCHardware, le iiYama en 1920*1200.

----------


## Grosnours

> J'ai jeté les deux yeux sur le topic de GROSNOURS (qui a pondu un super mod pour Mount&Blade, soit dit en passant, c'est pas un guignol) MAIS je ne pine pas grand chose...
> D'après ce que je sais, dans la config, y'a donc un SSD et 2*1 tera en RAID1, alors je suppose que le SSD n'est pas concerné par le RAID1...Je m'en vais poser la question sur le topic idoine.


 :Cigare: 
Je ne sens plus mes chevilles elles doivent avoir triplé de volume....  ::P: 




> Merci beaucoup les gars, vos réponses sont précieuses;
> Je me méfie instinctivement du RAID, et je vais maintenant poser les choses en réfléchissant à ce que j'ai vraiment besoin.
> Un truc sûr et certain, c'est le choix de l'écran, celui du dernier CPCHardware, le iiYama en 1920*1200.


Un SSD et un RAID1 se combinent assez bien (surtout si on ajoute un HDD externe), je m'explique :
on prend le SSD et on y programme une sauvegarde journalière sur le RAID1, qui lui-même sera sauvegardé (à un rythme plus lent, comme toutes les semaines sur le HDD externe).
On place toutes les applis demandant de la perfs sur le SSD et toutes les sauvegardes importantes sur le RAID1.
Je trouve qu'on a un peu le meilleur des deux mondes (vitesse du SSD avec la robustesse et vaste capacité des HDD).

Pour le RAID, je suis le premier à dire de ne pas en faire (surtout du 5) sans contrôleur dédié, mais le RAID1 a une caractéristique un peu spéciale dans le mode du RAID : même si le contrôleur et un disque meurent, tu pourra reutiliser le disque survivant seul sans problème, il sera reconnu (et ses données avec) comme un disque standard.
Cela en fait "le moins mauvais" des RAID semi-matériels.

----------


## Lang0chat

Je sais pas si c'est bien l'endroit mais je veux pas créer un topic juste pour ça!

Pour faire vite, je veux rafraichir ma config qui a même pas 3 ans. Actuellement j'ai ça:

Carte mère: Asus P5E
Processeur:  INtel E8400@ 3.6 Ghz (donc overclocké)
Cartes graphiques: Crossfire de HD 4850
Ram: Je sais plus ce que c'est mais j'ai 4Go...
Budget: Hmmmm je sais pas trop, on va dire que c'est flexible, entre 200 et 400, plus ou moins

Au début je voulais juste changer le processeur pour me choper un quadcore mais j'ai vu que des cartes graphiques chez ATI étaient bien savoureuses donc je me demande si je changerai pas aussi les CG  :Bave:  Ma carte mère me va bien et pour la ram ca à l'air bon.

Du coup je me pose deux ou trois questions: (C'est essentiellement pour jouer je précise)

-Est ce que ça vaut le coup d'upgrader mon processeur pour un quadcore (et lequel?) ainsi que changer mon crossfire pour une autre CG voire même un autre crossfire? Est ce que j'aurais une nette différence au niveau du framerate ou vaut mieux que je garde cette config?

J'ai vraiment fait l'impasse sur ce qui se faisait en matière d'hardware donc je m'en remets à vous  :Emo:  Je pensais taper dans la gamme des processeur Q9XXX qui me semblaient bien (mais j'ai du mal à voir les différences entre les proc' de cette gamme) et pour ce qui est des CG (si je suis gagnant en framerate à les changer) je pensais à du ATI mais je connais pas du tout leur gamme!

----------


## gregounech

Alors,

Niveau Processeur, tu peux normalement le pousser un peu plus loin, et donc tu auras un peu plus de perfs! (et il tient encore largement la route!)

Crossfire de 4850... MOUAIS, on est vraiment, mais vraiment pas fan du crossfire, mais il doit t'apporter des gains dans certains jeux, donc garde le pour l'instant. Sinon, je te dirait, prends une 5870 et tu est remis sur pattes!

----------


## Frypolar

Si t'es satisfait, que ton CF te cause pas trop d'emmerdes, change rien. Tant que t'as pas un jeu qui nécessite vraiment un quad il n'y a pas trop d'intérêts à changer.

----------


## Lang0chat

Gloups! Elle est cher cette carte, a peu près 400 ers...  ::mellow:: 

Pour le processeur, je peux pas trop la pousser plus avec ma config sinon je passerai outre le FSB de ma carte mère (1600Mhz je crois ???) et il serait plus synchro avec ma ram... Les quadcore ne vaudraient pas le coup dans mon cas?

POur le crossfire, je sais qu'il y en a qui sont pas clients ici, mais j'ai aussi lu dans les parages quelques canards qui conseillaient un Crossfire d'Ati moins cher que la 5870... Des 5XXX et quelques mais je sais plus lesquels...

Je suis un peu perdu du coup mais merci pour les infos! Sinon cette 5870 enfoncerait mon cross fire nan? Et pour le E8400, j'ai trouvé que dans certains jeux elle était limite (GTA pour citer que lui mais je sais que c'est pas un bon exemple  ::ninja:: )

@ Frypolar: Bah j'ai pas d'emmerdes avec mais je le trouve limite niveau performances, surtout dans certains jeux, et niveau consommation et chauffage, c'est un peu hardcore :/ Du coup je me tate vraiment... M'enfin si la 5870 est bien meilleure que mon CF avec chauffe et conso en moins ça peut le faire... Si je me retrouve pas un peu bloqué par mon processeur qui aurait du mal à suivre ensuite...

----------


## gregounech

400Euros la carte NON! 

Seulement 350  ::):

----------


## Lang0chat

Ah ouais en effet, je viens de checker ailleurs que chez LDLC et c'est plus raisonnable!

Sinon j'ai vu qu'il y avait une version Vapor-X de cette carte, c'est quoi la différence?

----------


## Ezechiel

Si tu veux faire un upgrade qui changera rien aux jeux mais qui te fera kiffer le confort... Passe au SSD!

----------


## Say hello

70-80€?

----------


## Frypolar

> 70-80€?


J'aurais dit pareil.

----------


## Akajouman

Avec ou sans ventirad (d'origine ou non)?

----------


## Fleuriste

> Mais duquel s'agit-il dans ce cas!?



C'est celui qu'on voit sur cette page:

http://www.internity.fr/composants-c...uide&ectrans=1

Edit: attention, je ne connais pas ce site, c'est simplement le seul sur lequel j'ai trouvé l'image correspondante.

----------


## t4nk

> Je mettrais plutôt cette carte mère à la place


Nan, pas de carte Inel, même Condepaq fait mieux, c'est dire...

Edit : putain deux pages de retard.

----------


## dObinet

> 70-80€?





> J'aurais dit pareil.


Merci pour la réponse.




> Avec ou sans ventirad (d'origine ou non)?


Avec ventirad' d'origine et sa pâte thermique d'origine pré-appliquée. et sa boite et son manuel... quasiment complet sauf la garantie.

----------


## Eldred

Coucou.

J'poste ici tout d'abord et croise les doigts et serre les fesses pour pas être hors sujet.
Ca fait plus d'un an que je subis une configuration qui me permet tout juste de jouer à Baldur's Gate après que mon ancien pc soit tombé en rade. Après avoir fait gigolo pour riches héritières je peux me payer une config Duck Nukem. 

Etant un crétin mais dépourvu d'un budget illimité je me demandais si je pouvais me passer d'une carte son ? Je n'utilise qu'un casque Sennheiser Pc 151, mais le fil a récemment commencé à se fendre et il a fallu le réparer. J'arrête de raconter ma vie, voilà l'problème : j'vais sûrement opter pour le casque Siberia V2 conseillé dans le Canard Hardouère d'avril. 

Avec cette config Duck Nukem, et donc une carte mère Asus P6T ou Gibabyte X58A UD3R (n'ayant pas encore arrêté mon choix -j'y connais queud'-), peux-je me passer de cette foutue carte son ? Certes quand on prend ce genre de config, le confort reste l'objectif. J'aime la musique et les jeux, fo' sho', mais vais-je sentir la différence avec ce casque entre le chipset son de la carte mère et la carte son ?

Prière de ne pas taper, & forever votre débiteur, 

Eldred.

Edit : Quand j'dis Duck Nukem, j'entends par là que la config choisie sera très proche, mais pas forcément identique en tout point, ni nécessairement prise sur matos.net. M'enfin v'voyez quoi.

----------


## Sim's

> Nan, pas de carte Inel, même Condepaq fait mieux, c'est dire...
> 
> Edit : putain deux pages de retard.


Ce n'est pas ce que j'ai pu lire sur ce topic.

----------


## JYS

> Coucou.
> 
> J'poste ici tout d'abord et croise les doigts et serre les fesses pour pas être hors sujet.
> Ca fait plus d'un an que je subis une configuration qui me permet tout juste de jouer à Baldur's Gate après que mon ancien pc soit tombé en rade. Après avoir fait gigolo pour riches héritières je peux me payer une config Duck Nukem. 
> 
> Etant un crétin mais dépourvu d'un budget illimité je me demandais si je pouvais me passer d'une carte son ? Je n'utilise qu'un casque Sennheiser Pc 151, mais le fil a récemment commencé à se fendre et il a fallu le réparer. J'arrête de raconter ma vie, voilà l'problème : j'vais sûrement opter pour le casque Siberia V2 conseillé dans le Canard Hardouère d'avril. 
> 
> Avec cette config Duck Nukem, et donc une carte mère Asus P6T ou Gibabyte X58A UD3R (n'ayant pas encore arrêté mon choix -j'y connais queud'-), peux-je me passer de cette foutue carte son ? Certes quand on prend ce genre de config, le confort reste l'objectif. J'aime la musique et les jeux, fo' sho', mais vais-je sentir la différence avec ce casque entre le chipset son de la carte mère et la carte son ?
> 
> ...


 
Ben, tu testes, et si ça ne va pas tu ajoutes une carte son par la suite  ::rolleyes:: 
Honnêtement, ça fait un moment que je n'en achête plus pour jouer...

----------


## aniwi

Hello, j'aimerais changer de pc et j'hésite entre 2 configs :
http://www.materiel.net/ctl/PC_de_bu...714-X_Ray.html
http://www.materiel.net/ctl/PC_de_bu...ar_Clubic.html

Voila j'attend vos avis avec impatience étant moi meme un novice  ::rolleyes::

----------


## MrChris

A prix équivalent la deuxième est meilleure.

Si tu as un peu de temps et que tu te sent motivé pour monter/composer ta tour, tu peux ouvrir un nouveau sujet avec ton budget, écran et utilisation que l'on se fasse un plaisir de te concocter une tour au poil !  :;):

----------


## Frypolar

Conseiller une alim de 750W alors que, 3 lignes plus bas, les p'tits gars de materiel.net indiquent que la tour consomme 260W grand maxi c'est du grand Clubic  ::lol:: .

----------


## Ragondin

> Conseiller une alim de 750W alors que, 3 lignes plus bas, les p'tits gars de materiel.net indiquent que la tour consomme 260W grand maxi c'est du grand Clubic .


M'en parle pas.  ::P:

----------


## Say hello

Ouai y'a des mystère plus insoluble que le comment de l'univers... les configs cpc.  :tired:

----------


## JYS

Ah les configs CPC...  :tired:  ::|:  ::zzz:: 


PS pour Ezechiel: La description indique toujours une HD 5970 alors que ça fait belle lurette que la config est livrée avec une HD 5870 (La même erreur est dans le Canard papier d'ailleurs).

Et l'alim n'est plus une TX-850 mais une *HX*-850, là on y gagne en silence et en qualité par contre  :;): 

Edit:... et le ventirad n'est pas un Scythe Mugen 2 mais un Noctua NH-U12P SE2...Heu, on parle bien de la même config au moins ?  :^_^:

----------


## chtiprof

> Ah les configs CPC... 
> 
> 
> PS pour Ezechiel: La description indique toujours une HD 5970 alors que ça fait belle lurette que la config est livrée avec une HD 5870 (La même erreur est dans le Canard papier d'ailleurs).
> 
> Et l'alim n'est plus une TX-850 mais une *HX*-850, là on y gagne en silence et en qualité par contre 
> 
> Edit:... et le ventirad n'est pas un Scythe Mugen 2 mais un Noctua NH-U12P SE2...Heu, on parle bien de la même config au moins ?


J'apporte une petite précision qui va moduler la préférence de la modulaire. Selon le hors série de cet hiver, la TX 850W est préférée à la HX 850 pour des raisons techniques, je cite :
" à de telles puissances, les connecteurs modulaires apportent en effet une résistance additionnelle susceptible de provoquer une chute de tension supplémentaire entre le bloc et la charge."

----------


## Frypolar

> M'en parle pas.


Je suis d'accord mais à la décharge de CPC, le choix de la HX850 est un peu argumentable vu que c'est une config où tout est démesuré (ou presque) et que la Corsair est vraiment excellente.

----------


## Ragondin

> Je suis d'accord mais à la décharge de CPC, le choix de la HX850 est un peu argumentable vu que c'est une config où tout est démesuré (ou presque) et que la Corsair est vraiment excellente.


Mouais, ca vaut ce que ca vaut comme argument. J'eusse penser que CPC aurait fait mieux que le vulgaire et tellement simple concours de "QuiQuiàLaPlusGrosse"  ::rolleyes::  (Bon j'admet que le mec qui achète se sent en sécurité avec une gros truc qui déchire tout bla bla bla....)
Bref, chez Clubic, comme CPC voire parfois Mat.net, ou [Insérer un nom], les configs sont parfois hallucinantes d'incohérences.

Edit: De toute façon, le débat a déjà eut lieu par le passé et je crois que rien n'avait bougé. ^^

----------


## Ezechiel

> Ah les configs CPC... 
> 
> 
> PS pour Ezechiel: La description indique toujours une HD 5970 alors que ça fait belle lurette que la config est livrée avec une HD 5870 (La même erreur est dans le Canard papier d'ailleurs).
> 
> Et l'alim n'est plus une TX-850 mais une *HX*-850, là on y gagne en silence et en qualité par contre 
> 
> Edit:... et le ventirad n'est pas un Scythe Mugen 2 mais un Noctua NH-U12P SE2...Heu, on parle bien de la même config au moins ?


Ouais mais je sais plus trop quoi faire. Mon crédo c'est de filer les configs telles que présentes dans CPC, parce que c'est les configs recommandées à la base. Après les mouvements sur les configs inhérents à matos.net, je m'en tamponne un peu. Mais faudrait que je mette un message pour le dire, qu'il peut y avoir des différences entre les configs composant par composant, et les configs montées chez matos.
Relou le truc.


Ouais après pour la config à 2000 euros, bin le deal c'est justement de faire une config à 2000 euros. Et le doc se creuse la tête pour arriver au chiffre, et le fait comme il peut, avec des contraintes de dispo ou de bouclage. Elle est pas parfaite, mais disons qu'un malade qui voudrait flamber 2000 euros et n'y connaitrait rien pourrait tomber plus mal en achetant aveuglément les configs de canard.

----------


## vlaslav

En même temps quand quelqu'un post ici avec un budget de 2000 Euros,il n'y a qu'à voir le débat qui chauffe !
Il se fait rembarrer vite fait,car les trois quarts des besoins en matos ne dépassent pas les 1300 Euros...

----------


## Ezechiel

Et je suis toujours le premier à rappeler qu'on a quand même le droit de se faire plaisir  ::XD::

----------


## Akajouman

QUand les gens veulent vraiment mettre les 2k€, on leur conseille de foutre de la thune dans les périphériques, c'est avec ça que le plaisir est le plus grand: un bon casque ou un petit z5500, ou sinon les SSDs et les cartes sons aussi. 

Et bien sûr l'écran!

----------


## Lowendal

Surtout l'écran. Si j'avais ce budget je me tournerais vers un écran Lacie parce que si on veut un écran de qualité et polyvalent il faut y mettre le prix.
Du genre le Lacie 324.  ::wub::

----------


## Frypolar

> Surtout l'écran. Si j'avais ce budget je me tournerais vers un écran Lacie parce que si on veut un écran de qualité et polyvalent il faut y mettre le prix.
> Du genre le Lacie 324.


Pas d'intérêt pour un non professionnel. Et j'approuve Akajouman. Mettre 2 000 € dans une tour "classique" n'offre pas grand chose de plus comparé à une tour à 1200€. Investir dans de bons périphériques est bien plus "rentable".

----------


## vlaslav

L'écran manque de YUV pour moi,à ce prix.  ::O: 

Sinon je suis d'accord  que le plaisir passe aussi (et d'abord)par les périphériques mais on n'enlèvera jamais le fantasme de la "puissance brute" (ou qui a la plus grosse etc...) ou encore "si je prend ce qui se fait de plus cher ,forcement j'en aurais pour mon argent"

En meme temps quand je repense aux configs qui faisaient rever de mon temps (epoque 486dx) c'était du 20000 francs direct .

----------


## Akajouman

Mais avant, c'était très rare, et très cher...

----------


## vlaslav

Oui, celui qui possédait une machine comme ça ,planait sur les cimes inaccessibles de la haute technologie...
Alors qu'aujourd'hui pour le grand frisson,que reste t-il?
Le quadruple CF de 5970 refroidit à la cryptonite?

----------


## Eklis

Je viens de voir que pour les 10 ans de Mat.net ya notamment une promo avec pour l'achat d'un P183 une alimentation "TP New 550W" de la même marque offerte, pour un total de 127€. Vous pensez que c'est mieux qu'un Storm Scout (promis si je l'achète j'éteindrai les diodes rouges toutes vilaines) + SP-SS500 (135€) ?

Merci de vos conseils avisés.  :;):

----------


## MeKa

Oui je pense que le P183 est mieux que le Storm Scout.

Sinon tu as le Storm Sniper avec le ventirad V8 comme promo sympa!

----------


## Eklis

Ouais j'ai vu pour le Storm Sniper, mais je veux pas trop faire péter mon tout petit budget (je commande quelques autres trucs, clavier, casque etc.) et il me faut une alim'.  ::): 

Ça me paraît logique que le P183 soit mieux que le Storm Scout vu que l'un est dans la Duck Nukem alors que l'autre était dans la CanHard (tu l'auras deviné, j'y connais rien en hardware), en fait ma question (que j'ai mal formulée) concernait principalement l'alimentation que Materiel.net donne avec. Même si c'est aussi du Antec, je sais pas trop ce qu'elle vaut, alors qu'on a jeté pas mal de fleurs à la SS500...  ::unsure:: 

Merci de ta réponse cela dit.  :;):

----------


## aTristan

La config semble vraiment intéressante, mais je me demande si le boitier un peu exotique ne va pas en rebuter certains.

----------


## JYS

Ben, j'ai orienté le choix pour la communauté gamer.
Un boitier adapté pour les LANs me semblait un plus non ?

Sinon, en plus conventionnel (donc moins "gamer oriented"), y'a le boitier Micro-ATX chouhou de MrChris: L'Elite 342

...En plus, il est pas cher  ::P:

----------


## aTristan

> Un boitier adapté pour les LANs me semblait un plus non ?


Je trouve aussi, mais ça reste une utilisation plutôt marginale, et un boitier comme ça ne serait pas rentré sur mon bureau par exemple (j'ai un Asgard posé par terre actuellement). Mais dans l'optique d'une config qui reste quand même "grand public", je pense qu'un boitier plus classique est plus adapté.
C'est un avis purement personnel, je sais pas quelle est la direction prise par CPC là dessus. 
Et en plus, ça fait de l'argent pour remplacer la CG comme le propose genji !

----------


## Rasta Knight

Je me jette dans la fosse aux lions  ::): 

Ducky VI par *Rasta Knight*

DD : Samsung Spinpoint F3 S-ATA - 1000 Go - 32 Mo 59,79 € 
CG : EVGA GeForce GTX 460 768 Mo (768-P3-1360-ET 204,99 € 
CPU : AMD Athlon™ II X3 440 80,99 €
CM : Gigabyte GA-785GMT-USB3 83,49 €
RAM : G.Skill Kit Extreme3 2 x 2 Go PC10600 NQ 99,99 €
Boîtier + alimentation : Antec NSK4482 82,89 €
DVD : Optiarc AD-7240S - OEM, noir 22,99 €
Montage : 39.90€

Hop, avec le lien du panier : http://www.materiel.net/panier.nt.ht...M6MToiMSI7fX0=

*Total :* 675.03€

Un peu cher j'admets. Après je pense qu'elle est plutôt "future-proof" pour les personnes qui voudraient garder quelque temps leur configuration.

----------


## Djaf

*@Doc TB:* Je viens de lire le petit débat que tu as lancé en demandant l'avis des canards pour les configs V6 et je suis assez surpris de la façon dont c'est parti en cacahuète.

J'ai bien l'impression que tu t'es préparé à la réaction des canards en gardant sous le coude des arguments solides anti-AMD, anti-SATA3, ... pour pouvoir casser chaque message qu'ils ont posté!

En lisant tout ça, on dirait que tu as déjà une idée très claire des nouvelles configs et que tu as juste lancé un débat sans fin histoire de flooder le forum.

J'adore ton boulot et plus généralement le mag' et le forum, mais j'ai du mal à comprendre tes réactions.

Tu as d'excellents arguments pour démolir les propositions des canards, arguments avec lesquels je suis plutôt d'accord, mais tu devais t'attendre à avoir ce genre de réactions. On est sur un forum hardware, avec des fanboys partisans d'un marque ou d'une autre, donc bon...

M'enfin, si c'était pour le plaisir de casser des arguments... ok, je comprends, ça fait du bien parfois  :;): 

Et sinon, je peux me tromper, c'est juste l'impression que j'ai eu à la première lecture!

----------


## Darken

Et pour la différence en jeu entre un Phenom II X4 et i5 760, elle n'est pas quasiment imperceptible ?

----------


## Rasta Knight

Je ne pense pas qu'il ait dit le contraire. Je comprends plutôt que :
- perfs équivalentes en jeux
- prix de la plateforme équivalent
- moins de chauffe
- plus d'OC
- mieux en multimédia

Mais je n'ai pas lu dans ses propos que les AMD étaient "mauvais" en jeux.

----------


## Grosnours

> Non mais cherche pas hein, y en a pas. Que pouick, nada, zero, la tete à toto. A part te la péter dans les benchs de lecture séquentielle peut-être. En pratique, c'est la latence qui fait l'intérêt du SSD, pas le débit. C'est pourquoi il est débile de faire du RAID de SSD.


Entièrement d'accord, un SSD s'apprécie pour ses débits aléatoires et ses temps d'accès. C'est là que cette "nouvelle" technologie apporte une révolution pour l'utilisateur.
Pour le reste (qui n'importe somme que fort rarement, comme le stockage ou les très gros caches) il peut se faire défoncer aisément par un quelconque RAID0 de HDD.

Et j'ajouterais qu'il est débile de faire du RAID0 (car je suppose que tu as oublié un 0 dans ta dernière phrase) avec n'importe quel disque, mais c'est un autre débat.  ::): 




> Ca reste une question importante : faut-il mettre un SSD dans la CanHard quitte à sacrifier 2/3 autres trucs ?


Vois les choses ainsi : il est indubitable qu'un SSD apportera un gain de confort absolument incomparable par rapport à un HDD.
Je serais donc de l'avis de raboter un peu les autres composants, quitte à perdre 5 ou 10% de perfs, car ce sera toujours une perte bien moins importante que celle engendrée par une absence totale de SSD.

Oui, bien sur, et on peut le déplorer, un SSD est cher.
Toutefois le prix induit (dans les 200 euros) par l'inclusion d'un SSD de capacité raisonnable (>= 64 Go) vaut très largement les éventuelles pertes de perfs découlant d'un choix d'autres composants moins onéreux.

Cela peut donner l'impression d'un déséquilibre financier, mais comme le goulot d'étrangement d'un ordinateur moderne est quasi systématiquement son sous-système disque, c'est préférable à un déséquilibre en perfs.




> Quelques remarques :
> 
> 1/ Jamais il n'y aura la moindre chose provenant de chez OCZ dans une config de Canard


Leurs SSD sont fort bons (en même temps vu que la partie essentielle est le contrôleur il est quasi impossible de sortir un mauvais SSD avec un bon contrôleur), meme si leur politique de gammes pléthoriques est à vomir.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Hop une config rapidement faite :

CanHard VI

213,99 € Intel® Core™ i5 760   
149,99 € Asus P7P55D Pro       
129,99 € Crucial Ballistix DDR3 2 x 2 Go PC12800
229,99 € EVGA GeForce GTX 460 1 Go External Exhaust
 24,98 € Optiarc 7260S - OEM, noir 	
 94,99 € Silverpower SP-SS620M	
 88,89 € Western Digital Caviar Black 1000 Go - 64 Mo
 17,99 € Cooler Master Hyper TX3
 58,89 € Lian Li Lancool DragonLord K58

1 009,70 € TOTAL TTC

----------


## MrChris

Roooh ces deux pages de folie, on dirait un remake de film asiatique ou le valeureux guerrier se bat seul contre une légion.

Ce pourrait être épique mais pour le coup je me rend compte que pour faire partie du staff CPC il faut être encore plus fourbe, de mauvaise foie et plein de préjugés que l'ensemble des canards du forum. Ce n'est pas tant une critique qu'un genre de vénération tant le résultat papier est bon.

Bref passons.

Des arguments pour AMD :

Le prix.Le BE; tant qu'à parler d'overclocking j'ai adoré monter mon 955BE à 3,5Ghz en passant 1 minute dans le BIOS pour changer le multiplicateur, sans me prendre le chou avec des tensions, et le sur-fréquençage des autres composants (pas besoin de mémoire tétra-gigahertz).C'est tout et ça suffit.
Intel je dis pas non pour autant, je pense simplement que la question AMD VS intel dans cette gamme de prix est légitime car tout n'est pas rose non plus chez les bleus (puisqu'ils sont bleus).

Question Sata et USB 3 pour moi (et comme beaucoup d'autres je pense) cela a autant d'importance voir plus (et vice versa comme ça tout le monde il est content) que de pouvoir faire du SLI ou Crossfire.

D'autant que, pensons-y, si le gars il achète une config' de canard c'est qu'il n'a pas les compétences, le temps ou l'envie de se monter une tour à la main et très certainement pouvoir ajouter une carte-graphique doit lui être aussi utile qu'une bouée de sauvetage dans un avion (ce qui est un fait).

Mais surtout, comme tu nous parles de vécu doc, je vais faire de même et t'ordonner de virer cette saleté de TX3 qui *est* bruyant (chez intel comme AMD) suffit de chercher les retours sur ce forum ou consulter mes oreilles pour constater !

Dernière piste, la GTX460 1Go, une bonne carte je pense que tout le monde en conviendra : elle est trop chère pour la Ducky. Quid de son utilité pour la CanHard ? Moins onéreuse, flirtant avec la HD5850 et même plus en DX11. Elle permet aussi de proposer des bonus comme la 3D Vision ou le PhysX et puis Nvidia est plus vendeur (comme intel en fait).

Ah si un mot sur le SSD : je dis non, coté budget on doit trop taper dans les composants principaux pour en caser un, et surtout ce n'est pas un composant simple à installer pour un néophyte qui d'ailleurs ne dois même pas en connaitre l'utilité. Les canards qui en veulent pourront toujours le rajouter plus tard en connaissance de cause et de prix.

----------


## Darken

Oui, mais ni 5850, ni Sandforce donc Pouet. :Cigare: 

@MrChris: j'arrive bien à caser un SSD et une 5850 dans ma config. :tired:

----------


## Djaf

> Mais surtout, comme tu nous parles de vécu doc, je vais faire de même et t'ordonner de virer cette saleté de TX3 qui *est* bruyant (chez intel comme AMD) suffit de chercher les retours sur ce forum ou consulter mes oreilles pour constater !


Je confirme... Je l'ai pris suite aux bonnes critiques qu'il recevait sur ce même forum par rapport à son refroidissement de bonne qualité pour un prix rikiki. Ce qui est toujours vrai... mais on ne parlait pas de ses nuisances sonores à l'époque, et je me suis fait avoir comme un bleu.

----------


## MrChris

> Oui, mais ni 5850, ni Sandforce donc Pouet.
> 
> @MrChris: j'arrive bien à caser un SSD et une 5850 dans ma config.


On peut toujours tout faire rentrer avec de la bonne volonté (et des sacrifices) mais est-ce un problème si la Canhard V est vendue moins chère sans SSD ?

Il parait que les 999,90€ sont plus vendeur que les 1200€ je pense que le but est de toucher le public le plus large possible donc autant que le problème du prix, c'est celui de l'intérêt que je remet en cause.

----------


## Anonyme210226

v2 pour faire plaisir à Mr Chris. Je ne connaissais pas le TX3, mais s'il est pourri...

CanHard VI

213,99 € Intel® Core™ i5 760
149,99 € Asus P7P55D Pro
129,99 € Crucial Ballistix DDR3 2 x 2 Go PC12800
229,99 € EVGA GeForce GTX 460 1 Go External Exhaust
24,98 € Optiarc 7260S - OEM, noir
94,99 € Silverpower SP-SS620M
88,89 € Western Digital Caviar Black 1000 Go - 64 Mo
58,89 € Lian Li Lancool DragonLord K58
59,99 € Noctua NH-U12P SE2 
1 032,60 € TOTAL TTC

Ou 99,99 € Corsair CWC-H70
1 072,60 € TOTAL TTC

----------


## Darken

Prends le Scythe Yasya plutôt, silencieux, perfomant, 10€ moins cher. :;): 

Et un F3 aussi, moins cher.

---------- Post ajouté à 10h40 ----------

Ducky VI by Darken:
  Alim: *Corsair Power CX - 400W*  	1  	 44,89 €
  GPU: *Sapphire Radeon™ HD 5830 1Go* 	1 	179,99 €
  Boîtier: *Xigmatek Asgard II noir* 	1 	34,89 €
  CM: *MSI 770-G45* 	1 	64,49 €
  Connectique: *Câble S-ATA - 50 cm* 	1 	3,99 €
  DD: *Samsung Spinpoint F3 S-ATA - 500 Go - 16 Mo* 	1 	43,39 €
 Graveur DVD: *Optiarc AD-7240S - OEM, noir* 	1 	22,99 €
  CPU: *AMD Athlon™ II X3 440* 	1 	80,99 €
  RAM: *Corsair Value Select DDR3 2 Go PC10600* 	1 	51,99 €

----------


## MrChris

Voici ma proposition pour 1016€ (donc 999,99 avec FDP car CPC va négocier le prix avec materiel.net).

Bien sur elle ne va pas plaire à tout le monde mais dedans j'y ai conservé le i5 760, j'y ai remplacé la HD5850 par la GTX460 Asus Top 1Go car elle est belle et ira bien avec la carte-mère bleue Asus (si ça c'est pas The argument). J'ai préféré un Samsung F3 car 30€ de plus pour un Black "faut pas déconner" (sauf si Doc tu as eu vent de retours SAV énormes, m'enfin les miens ils vont bien depuis plus d'un an, merci pour eux), de la mémoire Kingston Value plus chère que de la G.Skill plus rapide (merci materiel.net pour l'augmentation des produits les plus vendeurs et G.Skill pour les taux de SAV qui augmentent) et enfin un ménage à trois lubrique avec :


 une belle alimentation modulaire Antec 550W.le boitier Fractal beau, bien conçu et offrant un bon compromis silence/refroidissement.un ventirad Noctua 12cm pour mettre le deuxième dans le boitier et faire oublier le TX3.

J'attend les insultes...

----------


## Darken

Prends un scythe Yasya plutôt. :;): 

Edit: et je soutiens que ma config, modifié par JYS, est bien mieux.

Edit 2: Pour la GTX 460: elle coûte cher et Asus n'a pas très bonne réputation. :tired:

----------


## MrChris

> Prends un scythe Yasya plutôt.
> 
> Edit: et je soutiens que ma config, modifié par JYS, est bien mieux.
> 
> Edit 2: Pour la GTX 460: elle coûte cher et Asus n'a pas très bonne réputation.


M'en fou, je dit qu'elle est belle c'est tout (bon et puis un peu aussi parce que c'est un bon modèle test pas de CPC).

Et puis si on pouvait arrêter avec les réputations (sauf pour Heden et 
Advance)...

----------


## Darken

Oui, mais chère, c'est surtout ça le problème.

----------


## JYS

> Voici ma proposition pour 1016€ (donc 999,99 avec FDP car CPC va négocier le prix avec materiel.net).
> 
> Bien sur elle ne va pas plaire à tout le monde mais dedans j'y ai conservé le i5 760, j'y ai remplacé la HD5850 par la GTX460 Asus Top 1Go car elle est belle et ira bien avec la carte-mère bleue Asus (si ça c'est pas The argument). J'ai préféré un Samsung F3 car 30€ de plus pour un Black "faut pas déconner" (sauf si Doc tu as eu vent de retours SAV énormes, m'enfin les miens ils vont bien depuis plus d'un an, merci pour eux), de la mémoire Kingston Value plus chère que de la G.Skill plus rapide (merci materiel.net pour l'augmentation des produits les plus vendeurs et G.Skill pour les taux de SAV qui augmentent) et enfin un ménage à trois lubrique avec :
> 
> 
> une belle alimentation modulaire Antec 550W.le boitier Fractal beau, bien conçu et offrant un bon compromis silence/refroidissement.un ventirad Noctua 12cm pour mettre le deuxième dans le boitier et faire oublier le TX3.
> J'attend les insultes...


C'est bien d'essayer de faire plaiz' au Doc, si tu veux que l'ensemble soit accrocheur:
- Enlève les Kingston Value (qui sont très bonnes, mais pas assez sex) et met les Corsair au même prix et aussi fiables.
- Et (en chipotant), le Western Digital Black fait meilleur impression aussi....Mais t'as raison, le prix abuse un peu.

Maintenant que j'ai été poli...Putain, mais foutre le tier du prix dans le couple CM + Proc pour une config axé sur le jeu, si ce n'est pas du fanboyisme Intel ça  :tired: 

Deplus, dans la différence de prix, il y a un élément dont on a pas du tout parlé => le ventirad.
Dans le cas d'Intel, *il est impératif de le changer*. Il est bruyant, et alors leur système d'attaches, quelle plaie  ::|: 
Dans le cas des AMD BE, le ventirad est plutôt de bonne facture et il peut se montrer silencieux, tout en refroidissant suffisemment, pour peu que l'on règle bien son BIOS en quiet mode.

Je rappelle tout de même la différence de prix et de perfs:
Intel: -> i5 760 + P55 => 313€          (+ ventirad => 373€)
AMD : -> X4 955BE + AMD 770 => 235€

Avantages de cet config par rapport à celle de Darken modif' Me:
- Boitier plus cossu et plus silencieux.
- Perfs légèrements supérieures pour le proc (imperceptible en jeu).
- Ventirad pour une config silencieuse (mais le modèle choisit de GTX 460 l'est-il ?)

Désavantages:
- La GTX 460 est bcp moins performante que la HD 5870. Et là, c'est PERCEPTIBLE dans les jeux.
- Le système sera moins réactif (pas de SSD), et cela se sent dans l'utilisation de tous les jours.

----------


## Rasta Knight

> Deplus, dans la différence de prix, il y a un élément dont on a pas du tout parlé => le ventirad.
> Dans le cas d'Intel, *il est impératif de le changer*. Il est bruyant, et alors leur système d'attaches, quelle plaie 
> Dans le cas des AMD BE, le ventirad est plutôt de bonne facture et il peut se montrer silencieux, tout en refroidissant suffisemment, pour peu que l'on règle bien son BIOS en quiet mode.


Comme quoi les expériences peuvent varier. J'ai acheté un i5 750, radbox et Lian-Li Q08 sur le bureau ----> pas un pet de bruit, même en burn.

Mon frère achète un PII X4 965 dans un LanCool K58 sous le bureau --> changé aussitôt, n'importe quel jeu le faisait hurler.

----------


## Darken

Conclusion, JYS et moi on est les meilleurs. :Cigare: 

































 ::ninja::

----------


## Rasta Knight

Lapin compris

----------


## Darken

Et sinon, vous en pensez quoi de ma proposition de Ducky (et de Duke Nukem) ? ::huh::

----------


## Rasta Knight

Ai point eu de retour non plus  :;):

----------


## Darken

Trop chère, je pense. :;):

----------


## JYS

> Et sinon, vous en pensez quoi de ma proposition de Ducky (et de Duke Nukem) ?


C'est plutôt performant. Vu que la plupart des écrans 22" à 24" ont une résolution de 1920x1080, c'est vrai que la CG sera plus à l'aise que la HD 5770. La HD 5750 de la config d'origine trainera clairement la patte sur les 22" actuels.

PS: Tu n'as pas mis le prix total de la config.
PS2: Si tu pouvais mettre le panier, ça serait bien urbain.

----------


## Rasta Knight

> Trop chère, je pense.


Pour info, en repassant en 500 Go et 2 Go comme l'actuelle Ducky V, je tombe à 615.14€

Mais pour être repassé ultérieurement à 2 Go de RAM au lieu de mes 4 Go  :tired:

----------


## Darken

527€ en tout, voilà le panier: http://www.materiel.net/panier.nt.ht...zOjE6IjEiO319. :;):

----------


## MrChris

*@Rasta Knight :* ta config' est bien mais niveau tarif elle est positionnée entre la Ducky et la Canhard, pas sur que CPC et materiel.net souhaite ajouter un modèle de tour.

*@Darken :* ton panier est bien mais la CX400 avec la HD5830 risque de ne pas plaire (nécessité d'utiliser un adaptateur molex-> Pci-E) je pense que la HD5770 permettrai déjà un bon saut par rapport à la HD5750.

Pour la carte-mère MSI quoiqu'en dise le Doc j'approuve pour en avoir monté une, la finition est bonne (de visu bien-sûr car je n'ai pas de matos pour tester les composants un par un...), et le Bios ultra-complet, coté perf' rien à redire non plus.

Il y a également le boitier qui même si je le vénère et le considère comme meilleurs de sa gamme risque de coincer en terme d'image de marque et design, du coup je pense qu'il y a moins de risque à mettre un boitier Antec de base comme le Two Hundred ou VSK200 (abusé le prix gonflé de materiel.net d'ailleurs).

*@JyS :* il n'est pas question dans mes propos de faire plaisir au Doc. Seulement que l'on parle d'un i5 ou d'un Phenom II le changement de ventirad est presque imposé pour une machine de "standing" même si celui d'AMD est de meilleure qualité il faut l'admettre (tout comme le fait que les Phenom II chauffent plus donc 1 partout balle au centre).

Rien que ta phrase est remplie de conditionnel :



> Dans le cas des AMD BE, le ventirad est plutôt de  bonne facture et il peut se montrer silencieux, tout en refroidissant  suffisemment, pour peu que l'on règle bien son BIOS en quiet  mode.


Du coup la différence de prix entre plateforme n'est pas si élevée et le surplus chez intel se retrouve en consommation, chauffe et performance. La donne a changé et le i5 adopte un rapport qualité/prix aussi bon que l'offre AMD dans cette gamme tarifaire. Pour ce qui est des limitations chipsets j'ai pas d'avis, pour moi, le SLI/Crossfire/Sata3/USB3 c'est même combat : des options marketing qui sont aussi dispensable ou intéressante selon les acheteurs.

Enfin, il est toujours possible de caser une HD5870 avec un SSD en rognant sur le boitier, l'alimentation ou le ventirad, mais selon les gouts certains vont préférer sacrifier légèrement les performances à l'avantage du confort et d'autres veulent la performance avant tout (sans tenir compte des nuisances sonores par exemple). 

Pas simple de déterminer ce que préfèrent ou doivent préférer les acheteurs car ce sont nous les concepteurs et érudits du hardware pas eux.

----------


## Frypolar

> TOTAL TTC : *997,16 €* http://www.materiel.net/images/gui/main/BskLoad.gif


Monsieur  ::O: .

----------


## sonic

Je plussois aussi, belle config JYS  :;):  
Tu peux aussi avoir une alternative pour la RAM, un poil de + la G.Skill Serie Eco Low Voltage http://www.materiel.net/ctl/PC_de_bu..._CAS9_ECO.html mais bon c'est du pinaillage hein, juste pour dire un truc quoi  ::P:

----------


## Anonyme7383

Dites les gars, je compte monter une config en I5 (probablement un 760) avec une 5870 mais j'avoue être un peu perdu parmi tous les choix question CM... 

Z'avez pas une bonne CM à me conseiller ? 

En gros, la config

Intel I5 760
4 gigas de Ram DDR3 (là aussi un ptit coup de main est pas de refus)
CG 5870 (genre une petite Asus VaporX)
Carte mère 
Alim (grosse préférence pour une Corsair)
Boitier (petit format)

La config postée plus haut à 997 me plait bien, mais un poil trop chère vu que je dois y rajouter un bon écran 24 pouces... un total tour+ écran à 800-900€ serait parfait.

Merci d'avance !

----------


## JPKoffe

> CG 5870 (genre une petite *VaporX*) Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaan !!

----------


## kikoro

Pour la config a Jys tu met a la place du amd avec un 500go et whoua sa fait quasiment 900 roros ::rolleyes:: .

----------


## nova

> Salut, 
> 
> J'aurai une question pour le Doc TB:
> 
> Pourraît-on connaître les 5 logiciels que materiel.net utilisent pour établir leur mat.bench ?
> 
> Y'a quand même des résultats étonnants. Même en enlevant le fait que les Intels soient beaucoup mis en avant, si je prend leur dernière config AMD, la *Cyclone (89 au mat.bech)*, elle a un résultat plus élevé que la *W00t (87 au mat.bench)* alors qu'elle n'a qu'un AMD X4 955BE (3,2GHz) qui est moins performant qu'un AMD X6 1090T (3,2Ghz->3,7GHz) .
> 
> Merci.


Personnellement je m'y perds dans leur mat bench , le backstab (à 999€) obtient 102 contre 89 pour la nouvelle config cyclone (à 999€ également) alors que le cyclone embarque quand meme à mon sens une carte graphique plus performante non ? (5870 vs 470 Gtx).

Pour atteindre les 102 de mat bench il faut aller jusqu'au headshot à 1300€ c'est quand meme étonnant. Toutes les configs entre 1000 et 1300 obtiennement mons que le Backstab.

----------


## JYS

> Personnellement je m'y perds dans leur mat bench , le backstab (à 999€) obtient 102 contre 89 pour la nouvelle config cyclone (à 999€ également) alors que le cyclone embarque quand meme à mon sens une carte graphique plus performante non ? (5870 vs 470 Gtx).
> 
> Pour atteindre les 102 de mat bench il faut aller jusqu'au headshot à 1300€ c'est quand meme étonnant. Toutes les configs entre 1000 et 1300 obtiennement mons que le Backstab.


Non, ce n'est pas étonnant si les logiciels qu'ils utilisent pour leurs tests mettent en avant les NVidia.
D'où ma question au Doc. Au moins dans les autres tests (CanardPC, Hardware.fr, anandtech, etc) on a la liste des logiciels qui ont été utilisés.

Mais je pense qu'il y a qqchose de plus foireux que ça dans leurs tests, car même à CG égales (HD5870), on trouve *un AMD 955BE devant un AMD X6 1090T...* y'a comme un truc étrange là !  ::siffle:: .

----------


## r_one

Bah c'est juste un argument marketing à la con et les machines avec les plus grosses marges sont mise en avant avec un "bon" score sorti d'un chapeau.

----------


## r2djbeuh

J'avais posta ça dans "les questions auxquelles..."
Salut les coinscoins !
Voilà, l'heure est arrivée de m'acheter un KIT chez Matériel.net
Mais Pour ma 5770, mes deux dd IDE, mes deux Graveurs IDE, mon DD SATA, mon alim Corsair 550 W, il faut que je prende lequel ?
Et suite à ça :



> Difficile à dire, t'as quel budget, pour quel usage(s)? (faut qu'on change de topic , genre config de canard).



Je reviens poser ma question là !
Alors, petits éclaircissement :
J'ai un budget qui, si il pouvait ne pas dépasser les 300 roro serai même mieux à 250  :;): 
Sinon, je compte m'en servir pour ;
STALKER
World in conflict
Bioshock 1 et 2
The Witcher, etc. etc.
Et, accessoirement, un peu de Photoshop, Illustrator, etc, etc.
Merci d'avance !

----------


## k4rmah

Je viens de bouquiner le dernier magazine Joystik! Et ben leur config c'est vraiment de la bullshit en barre  ::mellow::

----------


## kikoro

> J'avais posta ça dans "les questions auxquelles..."
> Salut les coinscoins !
> Voilà, l'heure est arrivée de m'acheter un KIT chez Matériel.net
> Mais Pour ma 5770, mes deux dd IDE, mes deux Graveurs IDE, mon DD SATA, mon alim Corsair 550 W, il faut que je prende lequel ?
> Et suite à ça :
> 
> 
> 
> Je reviens poser ma question là !
> ...


Tu as déja de la ram?
Sinon voici mon panier si c'est un peut trop chère, enlève juste une barette ram comme ça sa te feras juste 2go.

----------


## skyblazer

> Tu as déja de la ram?
> Sinon voici mon panier si c'est un peut trop chère, enlève juste une barette ram comme ça sa te feras juste 2go.


Enfin là il dit au revoir à ses graveurs ou à ses disques dur. Donc soit il lui faut des graveurs de remplacement, soit un (plusieurs ?) DD de remplacement, bien que ça le fasse sans doute chier de devoir transférer.

----------


## kikoro

> Enfin là il dit au revoir à ses graveurs ou à ses disques dur. Donc soit il lui faut des graveurs de remplacement, soit un (plusieurs ?) DD de remplacement, bien que ça le fasse sans doute chier de devoir transférer.


En même temps trouve une carte mère en am3 avec plusieurs port ide ::rolleyes:: .

----------


## r2djbeuh

> En même temps trouve une carte mère en am3 avec plusieurs port ide.


Ouais, ou que je rachete un Graveur/lecteur DVD, ou encore que je mettes 15 euro dans une carte pci ide...

----------


## r2djbeuh

Et le Tsatsi Kit ça irais pas ?

----------


## kikoro

> Et le Tsatsi Kit ça irais pas ?


Carte mère un peut trop chère et ram pas top ::sad:: .
Sinon tu modifie mon kit tu enlève le phenom et a la place tu met un atlon X4 :Cigare: .

----------


## Grosnours

> Et le Tsatsi Kit ça irais pas ?


Je ne vois qu'un port IDE pour cette CM sur d'autres sites.

De toutes facons il vaut mieux que tu oublies tes vieux périphs IDE et en achètes de nouveaux, tout simplement parce que les nouveaux en SATA seront peu onéreux (pour les périphériques optiques) et bien bien plus performant (pour les disques durs).

----------


## Raphyo

J'aurai vu ça comme ça : 
http://www.materiel.net/ctl/PC_de_bu...d_Edition.html
http://www.materiel.net/ctl/Processe...II_X4_945.html
http://www.materiel.net/ctl/Carte_me...78LT_M_LE.html

En gros, tout est dans le procal :3.

----------


## MrChris

> Je ne vois qu'un port IDE pour cette CM sur d'autres sites.
> 
> De toutes facons il vaut mieux que tu oublies tes vieux périphs IDE et en achètes de nouveaux, tout simplement parce que les nouveaux en SATA seront peu onéreux (pour les périphériques optiques) et bien bien plus performant (pour les disques durs).


Exactement, et mettre 15€ dans une carte Pci IDE quand tu peux avoir un graveur DVD Sata tout neuf à 23€ ne me semble pas une bonne idée (oui j'ai vu que tu en possède deux m'enfin...).

Edit : *@RaphyoFrank Jaeger*, apparemment les kits mémoire OCZ posent problème aux carte Asus, peut-être vaut-il mieux de la Corsair ou Kingston Value.

----------


## Anonyme7383

> Pour la config a Jys tu met a la place du amd avec un 500go et whoua sa fait quasiment 900 roros.


Il était réellement nécessaire le  ::rolleyes::  qui fait passer ce coup de main bienvenu à une petite intervention bien conardesque ?  ::|: 

Sinon la VaporX je garde  ::P:

----------


## Tildidoum

Yo les canards, jvais acheter un nouvel ordi fixe. J'ai la flemme et surtout je suis pas trop cap' de monter une config tout seul, donc je commence à fouiner de ci de là.

Et de ci je trouve ça :
http://www.materiel.net/ctl/PC_de_bureau/59640-Respawn.html

Et de là y'a ceci :
http://www.materiel.net/ctl/PC_de_bu...k_Nukem_V.html

Je comprend pas bien, vu la différence de prix, pourquoi le Duke Nukem V a un moins bon indice de score mat bench ? C'est parce que la config est pas à jour ?

Pi aussi, je commence seulement à me renseigner sur les CG à la mode. Sachant que je vais essayer de trouver un écran genre 22 ou 23" mais le moins 'wide' possible (je trouve vraiment pas ça pratique), au niveau des résolution proposées comment ça se passe ? 
Est-ce que les résolutions les plus hautes sont prévues spécifiquement pour les écran larges ?

Sinon d'autres bonnes adresses où trouver des configs toutes faites qu'elles vont bien ?

----------


## Ca3th4rsis

A mon avis, c'est à cause du prix.

----------


## Tildidoum

Non mais justement le DukeNukem V à 2149€ affiche un score de 125, et le Respawn à 1649€ il se tappe un score de 127  ::huh::

----------


## Ackyllis

> Yo les canards, jvais acheter un nouvel ordi fixe. J'ai la flemme et surtout je suis pas trop cap' de monter une config tout seul, donc je commence à fouiner de ci de là.
> 
> Et de ci je trouve ça :
> http://www.materiel.net/ctl/PC_de_bureau/59640-Respawn.html
> 
> Et de là y'a ceci :
> http://www.materiel.net/ctl/PC_de_bu...k_Nukem_V.html
> 
> Je comprend pas bien, vu la différence de prix, pourquoi le Duke Nukem V a un moins bon indice de score mat bench ? C'est parce que la config est pas à jour ?
> ...


Si l'indice est calculé sur des soft opti Nvidia et/ou qui ne profitent pas du bi-GPU de la 5970 c'est pas étonnant comme diff.
Les bench mettent probablement aussi en avant le 930 par rapport au 860.

Pour les résolution possible aujourd'hui le moins wide c'est le 16/10 en 1680*1050 pour les 20-22" ou 1920*1200 pour les 24" et plus (au delà c'est useless pour une utilisation à la maison en jeu/bureautique).

Si tu veux vraiment de l'aide plus avancé fait un poste dans demande de conseils en indiquant ton usage, la taille de l'écran sur lequel tu compte diffusé et ton budget.

----------


## Tildidoum

Woké merci pour les infos. 
J'vais faire un post spécifique effectivement ce sera plus pratique  ::):

----------


## skeksis

Pas de changement de la config canhard V ou bien une modificaiton est elle en cours ?


je m'impatiente ^^

A ciao

----------


## Rasta Knight

Changement prévu pour la mi-septembre.

----------


## skeksis

> Changement prévu pour la mi-septembre.


Merci

En cadeau ^^

----------


## Rasta Knight

:D Merci

----------


## Ezechiel

Les mises à jour du premier post se font exclusivement sur la base du CPC Hardware qui sort une fois par trimestre. Je ne tiens pas compte des modifs de matos.net. Les configs proposées sont celle du mag, c'est tout.

----------


## skyblazer

Si je ne dis pas trop de connerie, le fait qu'il montent à 50A sur le rail 12V qui est sensé tenir 52, c'est normal, étant donné que la plupart de la consommation des composants se fait sur ce rail, il est donc important qu'il tienne le coup. Et si ça claque alors que la limite n'est pas atteinte, c'est misérable par rapport aux blocs de design Seasonic (la X-Series dans mon exemple) où les tests de Doc TB indiquent qu'elle peut s'il le faut encaisser une charge 30% supérieure à ce qu'elle est sensé pouvoir fournir. Alors certes c'est une alimentation qui est plus cher que ton combo boîtier+alim', mais on voit bien la différence entre une qui claque alors qu'on est dans la limite de ce qu'elle est sensé pouvoir fournir et une qui tient le coup alors qu'on dépasse fortement cette limite.

----------


## quikkk

Si tu dépasse la limite, il y'a un problème dans ta config à la base non?  ::P: 

Ensuite le test de HardOCP est très obscur, comme je l'ai dit ils supposent que le rail supporte 60A et calibrent leur test sur cette donnée, on ne sait pas trop ce qu'ils fabriquent à part ça.




> le fait qu'il montent à 50A sur le rail 12V qui est sensé tenir 52, c'est normal


D'après ce que j'ai compris, les specs sont édités à 25°C, là ils montent à 50°C  (problème de ventilation de l'alim qui fait partie des défauts), ils  auraient pu se douter qu'il y'avait un problème...probablement qu'à 50°C l'alim n'encaisse pas 50A. Une spec est éditée dans des conditions précises, tu sors des conditions, tu sors de la spec. Mais je suis d'accord que la conception est très rik-rak!

Dans d'autres tests trouvables sur le net, l'alim semble bien encaisser les surcharges de puissance et surtout se met en sécurité extrêmement rapidement en cas de pépin.

Je cherche pas à faire la promo de l'alim, mais j'ai l'impression que comme dans le monde de la guitare, les a prioris sont extrêmement tenaces et qu'ils influences les tests... 
Sans dec, HardOcp descend l'alim dès le début du test, on dirait que le mec a un jour grillé une config avec une CM et qu'ils se déchaine contre la marque dans son test.

L'alim vaut 65€ elle fait le boulot qu'on lui demande, c'est le but non? Faut connaitre ses limites c'est tout et ses risques. Une alim a 150€ sera toujours mieux.

En fait pour résumer, ce que je trouve dommage, c'est de déconseiller du matos qui semble être correct pour le prix demandé sur la base d'un test un peu bizarre et/ou de la renommée de la marque.  :;): 

En tout cas ça fait du bien de parler entre gens passionnés et d'avoir un débat argumenté  ::P:

----------


## skyblazer

Et bien pour 65 €, le problème c'est qu'il y a mieux comme alimentation. Il y a les Corsair VX550 (encore en vente ?) qui tiennent bien leur charge, même en utilisation normale (et donc pas à 25°), et désormais on trouve aussi les Antec HCG qui sont bien meilleures que la Cooler Master. Donc il n'y a aucune raison de la prendre à 65 € étant donné qu'il y a mieux pour le même prix. Donc c'est normal qu'elle se fasse descendre.

Et pour le coup, une alimentation, c'est le seul composant "de sécurité" de l'ordinateur. Si il y a le moindre truc avec la ligne, c'est elle qui doit faire tampon (s'il n'y a pas d'onduleur bien évidemment). Donc dans ce cas, c'est normal qu'une alimentation puisse encaisser des utilisations qui ne sont pas dans la norme. C'est en partie fait pour.
Et la Cooler Master est très mauvaise pour.
Enfin, le test d'HardOCP je ne l'ai pas (encore) lu, mais les tests d'alimentation qui sont fiables sont très rares. Ceux de Canard PC le sont (enfin, du moins ils ont l'air suffisamment poussés pour l'être), la plupart des sites de matériel n'ont pas les moyens de faire de tels tests. Dans ce cas, sans tests fiables, je préfère me tourner vers de la qualité reconnue, Corsair (VX, AX, CX400), Antec (HCG, True New Power), Seasonic.

----------


## quikkk

> Et bien pour 65 €, le problème c'est qu'il y a mieux comme alimentation. Il y a les Corsair VX550 (encore en vente ?) qui tiennent bien leur charge, même en utilisation normale (et donc pas à 25°), et désormais on trouve aussi les Antec HCG qui sont bien meilleures que la Cooler Master. Donc il n'y a aucune raison de la prendre à 65 € étant donné qu'il y a mieux pour le même prix. Donc c'est normal qu'elle se fasse descendre.
> 
> Et pour le coup, une alimentation, c'est le seul composant "de sécurité" de l'ordinateur. Si il y a le moindre truc avec la ligne, c'est elle qui doit faire tampon (s'il n'y a pas d'onduleur bien évidemment). Donc dans ce cas, c'est normal qu'une alimentation puisse encaisser des utilisations qui ne sont pas dans la norme. C'est en partie fait pour.
> Et la Cooler Master est très mauvaise pour.
> Enfin, le test d'HardOCP je ne l'ai pas (encore) lu, mais les tests d'alimentation qui sont fiables sont très rares. Ceux de Canard PC le sont (enfin, du moins ils ont l'air suffisamment poussés pour l'être), la plupart des sites de matériel n'ont pas les moyens de faire de tels tests. Dans ce cas, sans tests fiables, je préfère me tourner vers de la qualité reconnue, Corsair (VX, AX, CX400), Antec (HCG, True New Power), Seasonic.


Je suis d'accord avec toi sur toute la ligne  ::P:

----------


## Iwao

> Je suis d'accord avec toi sur toute la ligne





> J'étais intéressé par cette config aussi au départ, prêt à débourser les 950€ qu'elle valait à l'époque. 
> 
> Mais en regardant les prix de chaque composant à part et ne sachant pas la référence exacte de certains composants (gtx460), j'ai préféré la construire de mon côté et de profiter des différentes promos de Noël, quitte à la monter moi-même et ne pas avoir le SAV (par ailleurs excellent) de mat.net. Pour tout avouer je les ai trouvé un poil cher...
> 
> Je suis donc à l’affût des bonnes affaires comme tu auras pu le voir plus haut dans le topic  (même si certains avis divergent à propos de l'alim mais bon)


C'est vrai qu'au niveau du prix, c'est pas donné, j'ai fait le calcul: sur matériel.net, le tout revient à 837e sans montage bien sûr, sur rue-hardware, 753e, et sur rue montgallet, 724!

Mais en dehors de ça, la référence de la carte est donnée dans le descriptif, la 460 GTX OC de chez gygabite!

[EDIT]: autant pour moi, vous parliez d'une autre!

Quant à l'alim, je n'ai pas compris, elle n'a pas l'air si mauvaise, la 650TX de chez Corsair!

----------


## Frypolar

Il a pris une alimentation de qualité douteuse en promo avec un boîtier, pas la Corsair.  Pour la comparaison, attention à bien prendre les mêmes modèles et vous avez le droit d'éviter materiel.net.

----------


## Iwao

> Il a pris une alimentation de qualité douteuse en promo avec un boîtier, pas la Corsair. Pour la comparaison, attention à bien prendre les mêmes modèles et vous avez le droit d'éviter materiel.net.


Pour mon calcul comparatif, j'ai pris exactement les même modèles, et la différence de prix est dingue. Après, pour materiel.net, paraît que le montage est de qualité.

Je sais que je pourrais le monter moi même, mais je connais pas les tuyaux pour ranger les cables proprement, faire ça clean, et tout, m'enfin par rapport au fait d'acheter les composants séparément, ça fait cher le montage...

----------


## Muetdhivers

Il y a des bon et moins bon retour sur Mat.net.
Perso je n'ai jamais été déçu et c'est le SAV qui m'a le plus étonné de réactivité / qualité, sans prise de tête. mais je sais que des canards on eu des expériences moins positives.

Le montage en période de noël vu le nombre de PC a faire, je pense que c'est moins "bon" qu'en période "creuse".

+

----------


## Iwao

J'y avais pas pensé, m'enfin je doute qu'ils le montent mal.

Mais c'est vraiment ce manque de confiance en moi(serait temps que j'aille chez un psy :D ) qui fait que j'ose pas tout monter moi même!

Et même avec les tutoriaux, dont celui de materiel.net d'ailleurs, j'ai peur de pas faire aussi bien que si je payais le service pour!

----------


## at0msk

Le montage est plus simple maintenant qu'il ne l"était y a 10 ou voir 15 ans. Au pire, le montage du ventirad est le plus délicat, enfin pour ma pare avec mes doigts velus !

----------


## Iwao

Je me rappelle pas avoir tant souffert que ça pour le montage de mon zalman sur mon e6850, une fois que j'avais bien compris le sens dans lequel il fallait le mettre :D le mode d'emploi disait l'inverse!

Après quand je lis, que pour ranger les cables dans la tour au mieux, faut les passer derrière la carte mère, j'avoue ne pas bien saisir :D

----------


## Frypolar

> Le montage en période de noël vu le nombre de PC a faire, je pense que c'est moins "bon" qu'en période "creuse".


Tout à fait et c'est partout pareil. On retrouve le même phénomène pendant les vacances d'été et à la rentrée.




> Au pire, le montage du ventirad est le plus délicat, enfin pour ma pare avec mes doigts velus !


En plus, avec un ventirad pour processeur AMD ou un ventirad qui se monte avec des vis c'est vraiment facile.

----------


## ducon

Bon, la config de canard, ce n’est pas de la daube (de poisson), mais de la qalité.  :;):  Merci CPC.

----------


## quikkk

> C'est vrai qu'au niveau du prix, c'est pas donné, j'ai fait le calcul: sur matériel.net, le tout revient à 837e sans montage bien sûr, sur rue-hardware, 753e, et sur rue montgallet, 724!
> 
> Mais en dehors de ça, la référence de la carte est donnée dans le descriptif, la 460 GTX OC de chez gygabite!
> 
> [EDIT]: autant pour moi, vous parliez d'une autre!
> 
> Quant à l'alim, je n'ai pas compris, elle n'a pas l'air si mauvaise, la 650TX de chez Corsair!


Mon alim "douteuse" est la cooler master GX 650, pas la Corsair 650 TX  :;): .
 Elle est à 65€ un peu partout, un des plus bas taux de retour, une alim qui fait ce qu'on lui demande pour le prix et des tests plutôt positifs sur tous les sites spécialisés qui la teste un tant soit peu sérieusement (sauf HardOcp, mais eux, c'est parce qu'ils ne savent pas lire une spec...).

En fait la question a te poser c'est est-ce que tu veux une alim top moumoute qui peut encaisser les surcharges de trouzemille watts et qui est donc plus chère, mais plus sûre, ou bien une alim basique pas trop chère, mais qui comporte quelques risques (en cas de tirage de trop de puissance, bien que sur la mienne les protections ont l'air efficaces avec une mise en sécurité très rapide). C'est un compromis à étudier.

Apparemment la Antec HC 520 serait un bon compromis  :;): 
La mienne un peu moins selon certains avis (Boutade : j'ai l'impression d'entendre des gratteux des fois  :^_^:  : "Gibson c'est trop de la merde!" -Pourquoi?  -Bah parce qu'on me l'a dit!"), mais je l'ai touchée moins chère, donc ça influence  ::P: .

Moi je me suis fixé un budget, je veux une config milieu de gamme, je prends en conséquence. J'ai d'autre loisirs en parallèle me qui demande un peu plus d'argent, donc je m'enflamme pas sur ma config :D

----------


## skyblazer

Lis le dernier CPC HW, c'est vraiment bon les tests d'alim'. Et accessoirement, Cooler Master montre bien des (fortes) limites dans la qualité de leurs alimentations, qui se mangent des notes inférieures à 4.

Et pour HardOCP, ils ont testé (et tué) à 633W une alim de 650, bandes de pourris pour pousser les limites d'une alim' comme ça ! Comparé à la Antech HCG 400W qui peut tenir pendant 1h à 500W, c'est clair que c'est de la qualité ...

----------


## quikkk

> Lis le dernier CPC HW, c'est vraiment bon les tests d'alim'. Et accessoirement, Cooler Master montre bien des (fortes) limites dans la qualité de leurs alimentations, qui se mangent des notes inférieures à 4.
> 
> Et pour HardOCP, ils ont testé (et tué) à 633W une alim de 650, bandes de pourris pour pousser les limites d'une alim' comme ça ! Comparé à la Antech HCG 400W qui peut tenir pendant 1h à 500W, c'est clair que c'est de la qualité ...


Toujours le même problème...pourquoi une alim de 400W si tu tires 500W?
Sinon HardOCP ont mal calibrés leurs tests dès le début. Dans un autre test, elle supporte 680 Watts sans prob apparemment. C'est une alim qui est pile dans ses specs, c'est le principe des specs non? J'avoue que je reste perplexe. Enfin bon si je crame tout je vous ferez un rapport. mais je vous préviens, j'ai fait marcher un PC pendant 6 ans avec une alim Eden...je suis un dur mon général  ::P: . Du moins jusqu'à je lise le fameux test de DocTB...

Je voulais l'acheter hier le CPC hardware, mais fermé...Y'a des tests concernant la GX?

----------


## Iwao

> Mon alim "douteuse" est la cooler master GX 650, pas la Corsair 650 TX .
> Elle est à 65€ un peu partout, un des plus bas taux de retour, une alim qui fait ce qu'on lui demande pour le prix et des tests plutôt positifs sur tous les sites spécialisés qui la teste un tant soit peu sérieusement (sauf HardOcp, mais eux, c'est parce qu'ils ne savent pas lire une spec...).
> 
> En fait la question a te poser c'est est-ce que tu veux une alim top moumoute qui peut encaisser les surcharges de trouzemille watts et qui est donc plus chère, mais plus sûre, ou bien une alim basique pas trop chère, mais qui comporte quelques risques (en cas de tirage de trop de puissance, bien que sur la mienne les protections ont l'air efficaces avec une mise en sécurité très rapide). C'est un compromis à étudier.
> 
> Apparemment la Antec HC 520 serait un bon compromis 
> La mienne un peu moins selon certains avis (Boutade : j'ai l'impression d'entendre des gratteux des fois  : "Gibson c'est trop de la merde!" -Pourquoi? -Bah parce qu'on me l'a dit!"), mais je l'ai touchée moins chère, donc ça influence .
> 
> Moi je me suis fixé un budget, je veux une config milieu de gamme, je prends en conséquence. J'ai d'autre loisirs en parallèle me qui demande un peu plus d'argent, donc je m'enflamme pas sur ma config :D


Bah si j'arrive à vendre ma config actuelle (voir forum correspondant  :;): ), j'aimerais bien finalement me faire la machine canhard, mais la monter moi même, sans overclocker quoi que ce soit, donc j'ai pas besoin d'une alim de fou, j'ai l'impression que la TX 650 de chez corsair était un bon choix!

Après, quite à faire sa config soi même, vu le gain évident, est-ce qu'il y aurait des composants que vous changereriez? Genre ram ou autre? Le boîtier a l'air convenable, la GTX 460 a de super échos, le proc paraît suffisant, bref, pour un peu plus de 700e, ça a l'air convenable!

----------


## quikkk

> Bah si j'arrive à vendre ma config actuelle (voir forum correspondant ), j'aimerais bien finalement me faire la machine canhard, mais la monter moi même, sans overclocker quoi que ce soit, donc j'ai pas besoin d'une alim de fou, j'ai l'impression que la TX 650 de chez corsair était un bon choix!
> 
> Après, quite à faire sa config soi même, vu le gain évident, est-ce qu'il y aurait des composants que vous changereriez? Genre ram ou autre? Le boîtier a l'air convenable, la GTX 460 a de super échos, le proc paraît suffisant, bref, pour un peu plus de 700e, ça a l'air convenable!


Apparemment attendre les nouveaux processeurs INTEL qui arrivent en janvier serait une bonne idée. Faut attendre les tests quoi...

Sinon j'ai exactement la même démarche que toi  ::P: , j'ai reçu le boitier 690 lite de chez cooler master, c'est une belle bête. Mais je crois que chez mat.net, ils sont passé au Fractal R3 pour revenir à ~1000€

L'alim est nickelle sinon.

----------


## skyblazer

> Toujours le même problème...pourquoi une alim de 400W si tu tires 500W?


Parce que si on peut tenir 500W, on peut tenir 400W sans problème. Certaines alimentation du comparatif, sont des 400W "max", et qui le tienne pendant 10 minutes avant de claquer.

Et la Corsair GX n'est pas dedans, on reste en dessous de 60 € dans ce comparatif.

Et si les autres tests tiennent 680W, au vu de la rigueur de la majorité des autres tests, je n'en suis pas certain ...

D'ailleurs, il y a dans CPC un article de 2/3 double-page sur la méthodologie de test, et on voit bien qu'on est loin au-delà de la majorité des tests d'alimentation qui font 3 mesures et basta ...

----------


## quikkk

> Parce que si on peut tenir 500W, on peut tenir 400W sans problème. Certaines alimentation du comparatif, sont des 400W "max", et qui le tienne pendant 10 minutes avant de claquer.
> 
> Et la Corsair GX n'est pas dedans, on reste en dessous de 60 € dans ce comparatif.
> 
> Et si les autres tests tiennent 680W, au vu de la rigueur de la majorité des autres tests, je n'en suis pas certain ...
> 
> D'ailleurs, il y a dans CPC un article de 2/3 double-page sur la méthodologie de test, et on voit bien qu'on est loin au-delà de la majorité des tests d'alimentation qui font 3 mesures et basta ...


Je lirai tout ça promis  :;): 
En fait je vois où nos avis divergent...Moi je prends toujours pas mal de marge avec les alims (probablement une habitude issue de l'époque où les alims étaient foirasses), et toi tu prends pile poil ce qu'il faut. Je ne prends pas une alim 400W si ma config peut tirer 400W. Je sais que les constructeurs compte les watts comme des merdes (comme pour les amplis de guitare...)

----------


## Iwao

> Apparemment attendre les nouveaux processeurs INTEL qui arrivent en janvier serait une bonne idée. Faut attendre les tests quoi...
> 
> Sinon j'ai exactement la même démarche que toi , j'ai reçu le boitier 690 lite de chez cooler master, c'est une belle bête. Mais je crois que chez mat.net, ils sont passé au Fractal R3 pour revenir à ~1000€
> 
> L'alim est nickelle sinon.


Je viens de me renseigner sur le fractal r3, plutôt classe!

Mais les nouveaux proc de chez intel, ce sera du haut de gamme ou pas? Parce que niveau budget...

----------


## Squall974

Plutôt milieu de gamme puis entrée de gamme puis haut de gamme dans la 2ème partie de l'année prochaine!

----------


## quikkk

Ils sortent officiellement le 6 janvier je crois les i5 non?

----------


## skyblazer

> Je lirai tout ça promis 
> En fait je vois où nos avis divergent...Moi je prends toujours pas mal de marge avec les alims (probablement une habitude issue de l'époque où les alims étaient foirasses), et toi tu prends pile poil ce qu'il faut. Je ne prends pas une alim 400W si ma config peut tirer 400W. Je sais que les constructeurs compte les watts comme des merdes (comme pour les amplis de guitare...)


Je ne prends pas exactement ce qu'il faut, mais oui, je prends le plus proche possible (ma config tire selon le PSU calculator de CPC 430W, j'ai une alim' de 550). Et je considère qu'une alimentation qui ne peut pas délivrer ce qu'elle annonce est une mauvaise alimentation. Donc oui, forcément, si tu pars du principe qu'il faut plus que ce qu'on est sensé prendre, ça va pas aller dans le même sens que ma pensée  :tired:

----------


## quikkk

> Je ne prends pas exactement ce qu'il faut, mais oui, je prends le plus proche possible (ma config tire selon le PSU calculator de CPC 430W, j'ai une alim' de 550). Et je considère qu'une alimentation qui ne peut pas délivrer ce qu'elle annonce est une mauvaise alimentation. Donc oui, forcément, si tu pars du principe qu'il faut plus que ce qu'on est sensé prendre, ça va pas aller dans le même sens que ma pensée


Voila notre problème résolu!  :;): 
Si on part pas sur les même bases, ça marche moins bien  ::P: 

EDIT : Regarde, je crois qu'on a trouvé nos alter-ego :D
http://www.assembler-pc.fr/Forum-ass...p?topic=1631.0

----------


## Iwao

> Plutôt milieu de gamme puis entrée de gamme puis haut de gamme dans la 2ème partie de l'année prochaine!


Ok en gros je comptais me prendre un i5 760, autant attendre...

----------


## quikkk

> Ok en gros je comptais me prendre un i5 760, autant attendre...


je vois qu'on est en face du même dilemne!  ::P:

----------


## Ragondin

> Voila notre problème résolu! 
> Si on part pas sur les même bases, ça marche moins bien 
> 
> EDIT : Regarde, je crois qu'on a trouvé nos alter-ego :D
> http://www.assembler-pc.fr/Forum-ass...p?topic=1631.0


Mon dieu...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## quikkk

> Mon dieu...


Appelle moi quikk  :;):

----------


## Ragondin

> Appelle moi quikk


Je parlais du lien.  :;):

----------


## johnclaude

Tiens moi je suis passé d'un pentium E5300 sur abit IP35pro à un i3 530 sur asus en H55...ben seven il est tout bouleversifié, pas moyen de le démarrer l'outil de récupération prout prout ne sait pas quoi faire.
Bon j'allais formater quand même, mais pour ce soir je pensais pouvoir mater un film sans me taper la réinstallation, j'ai vu des changements d'architecture encore plus gros passer sans réinstaller sous xp je suis surpris.

----------


## tao53

Quelqu'un se souviens de la composition exacte de la DN 7 (la page a été supprimée de matos.net) ?

Parce que lors de mon coup de fil concernant le problème des CM, il m'ont dis être en attente du système de refroidissement en watercooling Corsair pour le proc, hors il me semble que c'était un ventirad Noctua de mémoire.

----------


## Kass Kroute

Sous XP, ce fut l'enfer avec une édition OEM  ::o: 
Changement de mobo pour voir si le bug venait de là => Windows chouine (normal).

Comme le bug est toujours là, hop, on remet l'ancienne mobo => Windows chouine toujours ?!

Le technicien a passé pas mal de temps à expliquer à l'ahuri présent à l'autre bout du fil qu'il n'y avait *pas eu* changement de mobo en fait...
Mais la réponse toute faite, c'était "Toi changer matos ? Toi racheter licence !"  :B): 

Et encore, en tant que monteurs ils ont une "référence" particulière qui les différencient de l'utilisateur lambda quand ils appellent...

----------


## johnclaude

> Quelqu'un se souviens de la composition exacte de la DN 7 (la page a été supprimée de matos.net) ?
> 
> Parce que lors de mon coup de fil concernant le problème des CM, il m'ont dis être en attente du système de refroidissement en watercooling Corsair pour le proc, hors il me semble que c'était un ventirad Noctua de mémoire.


C'était un kit de watercooling corsair, il y avait donc un boitier (600T), une alimentation, de la mémoire et un watercooling de marque corsair.
Je me souviens d'une GTX580 et d'un i7 2600k pour le reste je ne sais pas.

----------


## smokytoks

Corsair H50, sur la DN VII...

----------


## tao53

ok merci mes souvenirs été erronés alors.

Une question me viens à l'esprit, le fait d'avoir du watercooling sur le proc ne perturbe-til pas le flux d'air de la bécane vu que c'est pas un ventirad ?

----------


## smokytoks

Non. Au contraire même, je dirais. Enfin, au contraire d'un ventirad pas monter pour optimiser ledit flux...

----------


## johnclaude

Ben justement il perturbe rien du tout le petit watercooling.
Et le boitier doit être assez ventilé pour que ça ne pose pas de problème de sous ventilation.

----------


## n3os

Il est très bien ce H50, je l'ai, je regrette pas son achat.

Par contre, ils auraient pu rajouter 4 vis dans leur bundle, pour permettre
le rajout d'un deuxième ventilo.

----------


## Frypolar

Les vis sont fournies avec le ventilo. Enfin, avec les marques un tant soit peu respectables.

----------


## n3os

Ce sont pas des vis de ventilateurs standards, c'est des longues, il y en a 4
puisqu'un ventilo fourni, mais il y a l'option d'un éventuel rajout, ils auraient du en mettre 4 de plus.

----------


## MeKa

> Normalement tu n'as droit qu'à une activation avec une version OEM et 3 avec une version boîte.


Oui, normalement, dans les faits...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## tao53

Salut,

Dites moi sur la DN 7, la X-FI Titanium elle est en carte séparée ou gréffée sur la CM ?

----------


## dObinet

Forcément en carte fille.

----------


## johnclaude

La X Fi Titanium n'existe sur aucune carte mère à ma connaissance d'ailleurs (ou alors par curiosité je voudrais bien savoir sur quelle carte mère)

----------


## Darken

Pas sur des trucs Republic of Pigeons ?

----------


## Frypolar

Pas une Titanium mais une merde qu'on a juste mise sur un carte PCI pour faire illusion.

----------


## Akajouman

> Pas une Titanium mais une merde qu'on a juste mise sur un carte PCI pour faire illusion.


C'est exactement ça.

----------


## totoman

Euh... Wait... Y'a des cartes-son sur les mobo ?   ::o:  
Question sérieuse hein, me jetez pas des clous rouillés   :Emo:

----------


## Frypolar

> Euh... Wait... Y'a des cartes-son sur les mobo ?   
> Question sérieuse hein, me jetez pas des clous rouillés


Il y a toujours un chipset intégré pour le son, de plus ou moins bonne qualité, mais il existe aussi des cartes sons sur carte fille, plus grosses donc, et qui ont l'air meilleures. Sauf qu'elles sont pas forcément meilleures  ::happy2:: .

----------


## totoman

Merci de ta réponse. 
Étant sourd (pas totalement, mais bref), mais partageant mon PC avec Madame, qui, elle, entend très bien (à mon plus grand malheur, mais chut, vie privée etc, etc), je me demande l'intérêt d'un rajout d'une carte son pour l'écoute de musique. Là, j'ai une mobo Gigabyte GA-X48-DS5 et Madame est contente du rendu son. Bon, je peux pas juger, perso ça me va très bien hein, mais je me demande si un achat d'une carte-son genre creative titanium améliorerait grandement l'écoute de chansons ? Non, pas de mp3 (ou très peu), quasi que des CD originaux (elle écoute des groupes relativement rares vu que ce sont des trucs de danses folkloriques). 
Bref, écoute sur CD, l'investissement en vaut-il la peine ? Faut-il aussi investir dans les haut-parleurs ? J'ai des trucs ultra-basiques logitech à 10€ la paire. Ils me suffisent, mais je me demande si pour quelqu'un à l'ouïe "normale" il y a un réel gain ?

----------


## Frypolar

Il n'y a aucun intérêt à avoir une super carte son si la source est mauvaise (ce n'est pas ton cas) ou si les enceintes/casques sont mauvais.

En l'occurrence, le chipset son de ta carte mère n'est pas mauvais du tout. Une XiFi titanium te donnerait un son peut-être légèrement meilleur mais le principal intérêt serait le support de technologies style EAX, et encore, j'ai des doutes vu que ta carte mère semble déjà le supporter.

Bref, change plutôt tes enceintes ou achète un bon casque, là tu sentiras vraiment la différence. Enfin surtout Madame.

----------


## totoman

Merci ! C'est que c'est bientôt la Saint-Valentin, oui, la fête super marketing pour les amoureux, dont bizarrement les femmes semblent + sensibles aux attentions de leurs conjoints. 
Non je ne suis pas sectaire ni macho. Non je vous dis. 
Bref. 
En gros, un simple changement d'enceintes fera déjà une sensible différence ? Dites-moi oui   :Emo:  
Le casque n'est pas franchement utile vu que Madame écoute "sa" zik' vers 21-22h quand les enfants sont couchés et qu'on a des voisins sympas ^^ Bref, enceintes donc. Et comme on n'est pas exigeants et qu'un 2.0 de qualité me semble largement à même de la satisfaire (non ce n'est pas sale) un XPS style http://www.materiel.net/haut-parleur...-30-42935.html serait-il de bon aloi ? ~40€ ça me semble déjà assez conséquent comme investissement et je ne sais pas si mettre + sans carte-son serait raisonnable...
Évidemment mon rêve serait de coupler le machin THX Logitech à 200€ + la carte-son Xonar, mais pour écouter des CD je trouve ça un petit peu too much, surtout si le chipset son de la mobo + les enceintes pourries satisfassent Madame, quoiqu'elle se plaigne d'un "souffle" (je sais pas ce que ça veut dire, je le perçois pas malgré ses explications, mais soit). 
Je veux juste qu'elle écoute de la zik' sur CD de manière optimale, pour pas trop cher, au grand maxi 75€, allez, 100€, mais vraiment pas +
Et 2.0 les enceintes. Déjà qu'elle trouve qu'il y a trop de fil ^^
S'il vous plait, me sortez pas d'explications sur le son en sortie, j'y comprends rien (et pour cause), tenez-vous en au fait qu'elle est relativement satisfaite de ce qui sort d'enceintes bas de gamme avec un chipset X48 même si elle se plaint d'échos et de souffle.

----------


## Frypolar

Je te conseille en effet de changer d'enceintes, surtout si pour le moment vous survivez avec des enceintes à 10 €. Les enceintes que tu as trouvées sont très biens.

Le petit topic qui va bien : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=34389

Edit : et le 5.1 ne servirait à rien à moins que la musique qu'elle écoute ait été enregistrée en 5.1 mais j'ai un gros doute.

----------


## totoman

De la danse folklorique en 5.1 ? Non, soyons sérieux, déjà qu'en trouver en stéréo c'est formidable d'après elle   ::lol::  
Bref, je zyeute ton lien, merci   :;):

----------


## FragDamon

EDIT : je viens de voir le premier post et en effet il y a un probleme  ::rolleyes::  vous savez quand cela va revenir à la normale ?

Dites, avec un pote on aimerais bientôt se racheter une nouvelle config. On voulais prendre la Duck Nukem et enlever les compos inutiles / en réduire certains afin d'avoir un prix abordable pour nous. Cependant la Duck Nukem à de nouveau disparu du site et ses composants sont pour la plupart absents de Materiel.net (site où nous voudrions commande notre PC)...

Il y a t'il des problèmes en ce moment ?

----------


## smokytoks

Il n'est pas vraiment possible d'éditer les config CanardPC. Si cela ne correspond pas à vos besoins et/ou à votre budget, n'hésite pas à créer un topic afin que les canards puissent te conseiller et te guider. En indiquant le budget max, ce qu'il y a à compter dedans ainsi que les éventuelles contraintes particulières...

Niveau soucis, en fait, il y a eu un bug découvert sur les nouvelles CM Intel (Sandy Bridge - 1155) ce qui fait qu'elles ne sont plus disponibles, à priori jusqu'en avril. D'où la disparition des configs CanardPC et de certains de leurs composants puisqu'elles étaient basées sur ces CM...

----------


## FragDamon

Ouais en fait on reprenais la config mais on la refaisait nous même  ::):  Mais oui je crois que l'on va créer un topic dédié quand on sera fixés.

Arf et du coup acheter un PC maintenant en prenant du i7 (si c'est ce qu'il y a de mieux avant le Sandy Bridge) ca sera pas du gâchis ?

----------


## smokytoks

Pas vraiment du gâchis mais en attendant avril, tu pourrais avoir mieux pour aussi cher...

Prendre un i7, ça ne se justifie que pour certaines utilisations particulières. Pour du jeu en utilisation principale, un i5 760 représente le meilleur rapport perf'/prix actuellement...

----------


## keulz

> Ouais en fait on reprenais la config mais on la refaisait nous même  Mais oui je crois que l'on va créer un topic dédié quand on sera fixés.


Surtout que les config du doc sont faites avec d'autres contraintes telles que disponibilité des composants en masse etc. Donc pour du sur-mesure, il est toujours plus intéressant de ne pas s'appuyer sur les config de canard (même si ça reste bien mieux que celles des autres intégrateurs, hein).

----------


## Frypolar

C'est un PC fait de composants standards que tu peux acheter sur le site materiel.net, il est juste monté par l'équipe du site ce que tu peux faire avec n'importe quel PC que tu achètes là-bas, c'est une option à 40 €. Ce n'est pas un PC de marque à la con avec des formats propriétaires. Si tu choisis tes composants et demande à te le faire monter tu auras le même résultat.

----------


## smokytoks

C'est strictement identique à ce que tu pourrais monter toi-même en sélectionnant les composants séparément...

D'ailleurs, si tu souhaites quelque chose de plus adapté à ton budget et tes besoins, tu peux toujours ouvrir un sujet pour que l'on te guide. Il y a toujours moyen d'arriver à un résultat plus "optimisé" que les config' CPC (mais tu perds l'abonnement offert) pour le même prix, voire parfois moins...

----------


## Meneldil

Si je prends la config Millénium plutôt que la Canhard, je risque quoi ? (A part financer des kikou qui me gankaient sur WoW)

----------


## Ragondin

Rien. Ca reste du bon matos et monté par Mat.net. Bref si elle te convient, pourquoi pas  ::):

----------


## Yasko

Hello,

Ma 8800GT a réussi a tenir le coup jusque la, mais avec the witcher 2, elle commence a montrer de serieux signes de faiblesse.
Je ne suis plus trop l'actualité du hw. Qu'est ce que vous me conseilleriez comme CG aux environs de 200-250 euro ?

----------


## Tilt

Le bon plan du moment c'est la 5870. Aussi puissante qu'une 6950 et moins cher  :;):

----------


## kikoro

Ou la 6970 à 65 roros chez Amazon ::ninja:: .
Sinon oui la 5870 est un bon plans si tu la trouve vers les 150 euros :;): .

----------


## johnclaude

> Si je prends la config Millénium plutôt que la Canhard, je risque quoi ? (A part financer des kikou qui me gankaient sur WoW)


Tu risques d'avoir un bon pc, simplement si c'était pour moi je changerais quelques détails:
-je prendrais un samsung F3 à la place du disque dur hitachi
-j'essayerais de prendre un ssd de plus de 60Go
-je choisirais un autre boitier parce que je trouve les cooler master HAF très laid, mais c'est personnel
-je préfèrerais une alimentation corsair HX520, parce que la modularité c'est classieux.
Mais enfin tout ça c'est du détail, et je suis un peu maniaque. Dans l'absolu ça reste une belle machine. 



> Le bon plan du moment c'est la 5870. Aussi puissante qu'une 6950 et moins cher


 Il me semble que ma 5870 de référence était même plus silencieuse que ma 6950 de référence, mais je dis ça sans rien pour le prouver, c'est une impression (et j'ai changé de boitier peu après le changement de carte graphique)

----------


## Meneldil

> Tu risques d'avoir un bon pc, simplement si c'était pour moi je changerais quelques détails:
> -je prendrais un samsung F3 à la place du disque dur hitachi
> -j'essayerais de prendre un ssd de plus de 60Go
> -je choisirais un autre boitier parce que je trouve les cooler master HAF très laid, mais c'est personnel
> -je préfèrerais une alimentation corsair HX520, parce que la modularité c'est classieux.
> Mais enfin tout ça c'est du détail, et je suis un peu maniaque. Dans l'absolu ça reste une belle machine.


Okay merci, c'est commandé :D Enfin je vais avoir un PC qui dépote.

----------


## Yasko

J'ai regardé pour la 5870, j'ai pas trouvé en dessous de 200€. Des sites la font encore à 150€ là ?
On trouve la 6950 un peu moins cher, mais la 1ère a l'air un peu plus puissante.

----------


## Yasko

Par contre, on trouve la 6870 à 140€.

----------


## Akajouman

On dirait que non. 

On trouvait encore des 5870 en tout genre (des Eye-Infinity 6, des versions O/C de malade etc) aux alentours de 150€ (même 134€ pour une très bonne ASUS chez LDLC) mais là, ça a complètement disparu.

----------


## Tilt

Arf désolé :/
Une 6870 c' est pas mal mais c' est du moyen gamme.
Tout dépend de la résolution.
En tout cas je peux jouer à the witcher 2 en élevé sur mon 22'' avec.

----------


## Anonomastos

J'ai cru voir une 5870 a 150 boules sur cdiscount. Par contre il ne doit pas rester longtemps avant la fin de la vente flash.

----------


## Yasko

T'as bien vu.
Just got it !
Thx

----------


## JYS

Allez, ce n'est pas parceque je dénigre souvent les configs du magazine que je ne vais pas donner un petit coup de main.
Je commence avec la config Ducky VIII:
- Prix annoncé 500€, prix chez matos.net 459,99€. Faudrait peut-être la remettre à jour pour tirer partie des 40€ non ?
- Disque annoncé: Samsung F3 500Go, Disque vendu: Seagate Barracuda 7200.12. Ben j'aurait préféré le Samsung annoncé.
- Graveur annoncé: Optiarc AD-7240S (ce modèle n'est plus vendu), graveur vendu: ce que veut y mettre Matos.net.

---------- Post added at 09h59 ---------- Previous post was at 09h51 ----------

Config CanHard VII:
- CM Asus P8P67 LE => P8P67 chez matos.net.
- Même erreur sur le graveur.
- Et surtout le prix 929,99€ => Là, on est carrément à 70€, c'est dommage, la CG aurait facilement pû se transformer en GTX 560 Ti OC.

----------


## Kass Kroute

Mais chut quoi ?!
La différence de prix, elle va dans ma poche  ::ninja:: 


Sérieusement : pour les prix, oui, je vais mettre à jour. Les liens 404 aussi tiens...
Le matos, je sais pas trop. La liste des composants dans ce topic est censée est celle donnée dans le dernier Hardware CPC.
 ::unsure::

----------


## JYS

Et enfin en vrac:
- Config Duke Nukem => plus dispo.(EDIT) Nopn, lien mort, voici le bon:
http://www.materiel.net/ordinateur/m...iii-68015.html
- Kit Kat annoncé 175€ => 149,99€ chez matos.net
- Kit Chenette VI => plus dispo.... à non, c'est le lien qui n'est plus à jour voici le bon: 
http://www.materiel.net/pack-composa...-vi-68095.html
et le prix est à 259,99€ et non pas 300€
- Kit Artine => c'est une P8P67 et non pas une P8P67LE.

---------- Post added at 10h06 ---------- Previous post was at 10h05 ----------

...Et le magazine n'est pas plus à jour  :^_^: 

---------- Post added at 10h20 ---------- Previous post was at 10h06 ----------

Corrections sur le Duck Nukem VIII:
- Ventirad: Corsair H5 => Corsair H60
- CM: Gigabyte P67A-UD4 => ASUS P8P67
- SSD: Corsair F120 120Go => Crucial M4 128Go
- Carte son: Creative X-FI Titanium => *PAS DE CARTE SON dans la config matos.net !!!* (Erreur remarquée aussi dans le magazine)
-Prix: 2 000 € => 1 749,95 €

---------- Post added at 10h22 ---------- Previous post was at 10h20 ----------

Bon courage KassKroute, Ezechiel ne t'aide plus sur le forum ?

----------


## Frypolar

Ezechiel n'est plus modo comme tous les x86 qui l'étaient.

----------


## Krogort

J'ai un pote qui veut "absolument" un laptop pour jouer, il a un budget d'environ 800€.
Il veut se prendre un truc a base d'i5 2410 et de GT 540m.
Je pense qu'il sera très GPU limited et lui conseille plutôt une GTX 460m au minimum quitte a prendre un i5-480m, j'ai raison ?

----------


## Frypolar

Tout à fait mais suivant la résolution de l'écran même avec une 460M ça peut être tendu. Essaie de choper un portable en 1440*900, il aura un très bon framerate tout à fond.

----------


## Yaaa

Elles sont bien les alim' Corsair CX?

----------


## MrChris

Les CX non (sauf l’ancienne CX400) les CX V2 on ne sait pas mais il y a peu de chance que se soit bien.

----------


## Graouu

Dites, mon alim corsair HX520W date de juillet 2008, elle a en ce moment un e8400 (sur mb Asus p53e) a gérer avec moults DD (8) et une cg 6870. Aucun soucis d'alim en toutes ces années. Mais j'envisage de me faire plaisir en tapant dans l'i7 2600, bref petit kit de maj. Question, dois je mettre à la retraite mon alim et investir dans plus costaud pour plus de sécurité ? Moi je dirais oui quitte à la garder de côté au cas où. Je suis d'ailleurs surpris de la voir encore en vente  :Cigare: 

Merci (pas d'oc de prévu pour la future config, juste changement mobo proc ram).

----------


## MeKa

Jette un oeil ici; http://apc.canardpc.com/

 :;):

----------


## Exeter

D'après le PSU Calculator de Canard, ta future config aurait besoin de 500W (n'ayant pas tout le détail j'ai pris large), sachant qu'en full on est sur une utilisation de 400W : http://apc.canardpc.com/index.php

La corsair HX520 est fabriquée par Seasonic, donc "c'est de la bonne !" : http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...er,2913-5.html

Donc conclusion, je dirai que pas besoin de changer l'alim, ça doit tenir.

----------


## Frypolar

> Dites, mon alim corsair HX520W date de juillet 2008, elle a en ce moment un e8400 (sur mb Asus p53e) a gérer avec moults DD (8) et une cg 6870. Aucun soucis d'alim en toutes ces années. Mais j'envisage de me faire plaisir en tapant dans l'i7 2600, bref petit kit de maj. Question, dois je mettre à la retraite mon alim et investir dans plus costaud pour plus de sécurité ? Moi je dirais oui quitte à la garder de côté au cas où. Je suis d'ailleurs surpris de la voir encore en vente 
> 
> Merci (pas d'oc de prévu pour la future config, juste changement mobo proc ram).


Tu peux la garder, tu vas consommer 15 W de plus à tout casser.

Et j'ai la même  :Cigare: .

----------


## Graouu

Merci de vos avis éclairés  ::):

----------


## magn3tik

Une question qui est peut être un peu bête : est ce que c'est le moment d'acheter ? 

J'ai un laptop qui à 2 ans (8600GT) qui commence à vraiment montrer ses limites, et j'aimerais m'acheter une bonne config. 
Je pense mettre dans les 1000€, donc la config CanHard m'intéresse bien (et je n'ai pas envie de monter le PC moi même), et je l'aurais bien en travers de louper un truc qui sortirait dans quelques jours/semaines...

Elle à été mise à jour ya pas longtemps ? 

Merci !

----------


## Frypolar

Début juillet tu auras une nouvelle version avec le nouveau CPC Hardware mai à mon avis il n'y aura pas de gros changements. Les prochains processeurs Intel c'est pour début 2012, pour nVidia et ATi je ne sais pas, je crois qu'on a pas trop de nouvelles de ce côté.

----------


## johnclaude

Je vais pour passer ma commande là, ça a pris 9€ sur amazon les tarba! (cpu monté à 157.40 et windows à 92.99)

----------


## Crampi

Je viens d'acheter une nouvelle config et j'ai installé windows 7 64 bits. Mais voilà quand je suis en jeu, au bout d'un temps aléatoire (10 min, 20 min, 50 min...) le PC reboot d'un coup. Ca me le fait sur World in conflict, Crysis, Red Orchestra 2, Trine (au bout de plus longtemps j'ai l'impression). J'ai mis à jour tous les drivers mais ça ne change rien. J'ai aussi essayé de lancer les jeux en mode XP sp2 mais pareil.

Ma config en gros:

Intel Core i5 2500K
AMD Radeon HD 6950 1Go
Marque de la carte mère	Asus
Modèle de la carte mère	P8P67 LE Rev 3.0
Chipset	Intel P67

Quelqu'un a eu le même problème ? Je ne sais pas quoi faire...

Par ailleurs il y a un abonnement de 6 mois avec mais j'ai rien reçu pour l'activer ou quoi que ce soit. Mais bon pour l'instant c'est secondaire.

----------


## keulz

> Je viens d'acheter une nouvelle config et j'ai installé windows 7 64 bits. Mais voilà quand je suis en jeu, au bout d'un temps aléatoire (10 min, 20 min, 50 min...) le PC reboot d'un coup. Ca me le fait sur World in conflict, Crysis, Red Orchestra 2, Trine (au bout de plus longtemps j'ai l'impression). J'ai mis à jour tous les drivers mais ça ne change rien. J'ai aussi essayé de lancer les jeux en mode XP sp2 mais pareil.
> 
> Ma config en gros:
> 
> Intel Core i5 2500K
> AMD Radeon HD 6950 1Go
> Marque de la carte mère	Asus
> Modèle de la carte mère	P8P67 LE Rev 3.0
> Chipset	Intel P67
> ...


Fais un test d'OCCT, c'est peut-être une surchauffe.

----------


## Tilt

Ça petit venir de ton alim, tu a laquelle ?

----------


## jempe

JE compte partir sur une MSI - P67A-GD65 pour les 4 sata3 et le support Raid. Par contre, je me contrefiche du sli/crossfire. Ca serait pour une config évolutive. 1300€ de budget, i2500k, SDD+2xHDD raid0, petite CG (6870).
Vous me conseilleriez plus adéquat en CM en terme d'utilisation/prix?

Je pensais prendre un silencio 550. Vous y voyez un inconvénient(chauffe) si je pars sur l'utilisation du i2500k en overcloaking?

Une dernière chose: je constate que les prix/perf ont très peu bougé depuis 6 mois. Alors ça me fait mal aux seins de me lancer maintenant. Savez vous si des grosses sorties hardwares sont prévue pour les 3 mois à venir et qui  pourraient pousser à patienter encore un peu?

Merci.

----------


## keulz

> JE compte partir sur une MSI - P67A-GD65 pour les 4 sata3 et le support Raid. Par contre, je me contrefiche du sli/crossfire. Ca serait pour une config évolutive. 1300€ de budget, i2500k, SDD+2xHDD raid0, petite CG (6870).
> Vous me conseilleriez plus adéquat en CM en terme d'utilisation/prix?
> 
> Je pensais prendre un silencio 550. Vous y voyez un inconvénient(chauffe) si je pars sur l'utilisation du i2500k en overcloaking?
> 
> Une dernière chose: je constate que les prix/perf ont très peu bougé depuis 6 mois. Alors ça me fait mal aux seins de me lancer maintenant. Savez vous si des grosses sorties hardwares sont prévue pour les 3 mois à venir et qui  pourraient pousser à patienter encore un peu?
> 
> Merci.


Pourquoi du raid 0 ?  ::huh:: 

En plus, tu as déjà prévu un SSD...

Le raid 0 ça pue.

----------


## jempe

Ben j'ai du raid0 sur ma machine actuelle et j'en ai été très content. C'est juste que mes DD ont pris de l'age... tout comme ma conf. Qu'as tu à repprocher au raid0 si ce n'est le risque de panne *2?

Mon intention actuelle : SSD pour le système et deux trois jeux. raid0 HDD pour steam et autres.

----------


## Crampi

J'ai fait un test OCCT. Dans les 10 secondes où je lance le test, l'ordinateur redémarre.

----------


## keulz

> Ben j'ai du raid0 sur ma machine actuelle et j'en ai été très content. C'est juste que mes DD ont pris de l'age... tout comme ma conf. Qu'as tu à repprocher au raid0 si ce n'est le risque de panne *^2*?
> 
> Mon intention actuelle : SSD pour le système et deux trois jeux. raid0 HDD pour steam et autres.


fixed  :tired:

----------


## MrChris

> Ben j'ai du raid0 sur ma machine actuelle et j'en ai été très content. C'est juste que mes DD ont pris de l'age... tout comme ma conf. Qu'as tu à repprocher au raid0 si ce n'est le risque de panne *2?
> 
> Mon intention actuelle : SSD pour le système et deux trois jeux. raid0 HDD pour steam et autres.


Le Raid 0 c'est le mal, non seulement tu augmentes considérablement les risques de panne (c'est pas x2 mais au carré car il suffit d'un disque en panne pour perdre les données) mais surtout tu ne gagnes rien en performance. Pire les temps d'accès sont souvent réduit... Bref Raid 1 c'est bien le reste on oublie.




> J'ai fait un test OCCT. Dans les 10 secondes où je lance le test, l'ordinateur redémarre.


Au choix : problème de sur-chauffe ou alimentation HS (c'est quoi ton modèle ?).

----------


## jempe

Beuh, à l'époque, j'avais lancé des benchs qui étaient très satisfaisants sur ma machine et les résultats en comparaison de la même machine sans raid0 étaient sans appel. C'est d'ailleurs le but du raid0... 

Je dois avouer qu'au fil du temps, les perfs se sont particulièrement dégradées mais j'ai associé cela au vieillisement de mon os installé et éventuellement des DD eux même... :s. Je suis passé de 150MB/sec de moyenne à 80MB/sec 4 ans plus tard. Mon os ayant été réinstallé il y a un an.

Tu aurais des liens vers des tests, des articles expliquant le mauvais choix qu'est le raid0? Si tu me montres la voie ça me permettra de faire l'économie d'un disque. :;): . 

Merci pour les infos.

----------


## Boolay

Ça tournerait bien The Witcher 2 sur la CanHard ? genre 'achement beau ?
Parce que la Kit Artine est à 345€ et y a 5% de remise dessus jusqu'au 20 septembre.

----------


## keulz

> Ça tournerait bien The Witcher 2 sur la CanHard ? genre 'achement beau ?
> Parce que la Kit Artine est à 345€ et y a 5% de remise dessus jusqu'au 20 septembre.


Sans aucun problème.

----------


## DroSoPhiLe

Question noob: on peut l'overclocker à combien le 2500K avec le ventirad proposé avec la config CanHard (sans exagérer; un truc stable quoi)?

----------


## Flyingbob

Ça dépend du proc dont t'as hérité, suivant le V-core qu'il faudra lui appliquer pour le faire monter en fréquence. Mais bon 4Ghz semblent tenables même avec un Hyper Z212+, j'entends dans des conditions supportables de bruit et de températures.

Après l’intérêt d'oc un 2500k actuellement  ::huh::  .

----------


## DroSoPhiLe

Pourquoi est-ce que ça n'aurait pas d'intérêt actuellement?
Et pourquoi proposer un ventirad dans la config si ce n'est dans l'optique de l'OC?

(je suis vraiment un noob en OC; pas taper!  ::P:  )

----------


## Flyingbob

Ça n'a pas d’intérêt de l'OC pour l'instant parce qu'il est largement assez puissant pour faire tourner tous les jeux sans être le facteur limitant, la CG te limiteras bien avant; sans compter qu'il intègre déjà un mode turbo qui l'OC automatiquement à 3.6Ghz (de mémoire) quand seulement 1 ou 2 cœurs sont utilisés ce qui est le cas dans la plupart des jeux.

Le ventirad est proposé dans la config car ça permet de garantir un bon silence de fonctionnement, même si apparemment le ventilo de base est correct niveau bruit le 2500k n'ayant pas un gros TDP (95W à dissiper) , et des températures basses en charge. 
En plus il permettra quand le besoin s'en fera sentir d'OC raisonnablement le proc sans passer par la case achat et installation d'un ventirad.

----------


## DroSoPhiLe

Je comprends mieux maintenant.
Merci pour cette réponse précise.  :;):

----------


## johnclaude

Avec un minimum de chance, les 5Ghz sont à portée, les 4.5 c'est quasiment garanti.
Et Flyingbob n'a rien compris à la vie, les mecs qui ont tout compris à la vie ne se demandent pas pourquoi overclocker leur sandy brige version K, ils sont dans leur jacuzzi, avec un bon cigare et un bon whisky, à regarder tranquillement les filles d'à côté et ils se demandent pourquoi ne pas l'overclocker?  :Cigare:

----------


## Wary

Surtout que l'overclocking sur certains BIOS EFI notamment, ça se fait un un seul click. Tout bêtement. Menu déroulant, click, 4,6 ghz ? Click. Voila c'est fait. Automatique. 

Pourquoi acheter un 2500K ou 2600K avec un bon ventirad et pas en profiter pour l'overclocker ? Ça prend même pas deux clicks. Dommage de pas en profiter.

Oh, et ya pas que les jeux. Bien d'autres applications apprécient un processeur plus rapide.

----------


## DarzgL

Oui mais si on ne considère que les jeux l'intérêt est quand même limité. En haute résolution, avec de l'AA et tous les détails à fond, je pense pas qu'OC un 2500k ferait bondir les perfs.

----------


## Wary

Suivant le jeu ça peut aider. Même si faut pas espérer de la magie. 

Je pense notamment à GTA IV.

----------


## keulz

> Suivant le jeu ça peut aider. Même si faut pas espérer de la magie. 
> 
> Je pense notamment à GTA IV.


Je pense en effet qu'un 2500k aura un peu du mal @ stock sur gta IV...  :tired:

----------


## Wary

Ok.

----------


## johnclaude

GTA4 c'est un cas particulier il n'en a jamais assez, mais on lui pardonne parce qu'il reste excellent. Même avec mon 2600k, je vois la différence entre @stock et overclocké.

----------


## Swandyr

Salut à tous,

J'ai envie de me remonter un pc de jeu, mais ça fait un moment que j'ai pas suivi l'actu hardware, alors je viens aux conseils.

Je suis parti sur ça :


J'hésite un peu sur le boitier avec un Coolermaster Elite 335.
Et pour la mémoire, s'il vaut mieux 2x4 Go en PC12800 ou 2x2 Go en PC17000.

----------


## Frypolar

> Salut à tous,
> 
> J'ai envie de me remonter un pc de jeu, mais ça fait un moment que j'ai pas suivi l'actu hardware, alors je viens aux conseils.
> 
> Je suis parti sur ça :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/780b76d...fec873193c.jpg
> 
> J'hésite un peu sur le boitier avec un Coolermaster Elite 335.
> Et pour la mémoire, s'il vaut mieux 2x4 Go en PC12800 ou 2x2 Go en PC17000.


Je te conseille de changer l'alim pour une Seasonic M12 ou S12, ce sera pareil que l'Antec sauf que le ventilo sera pas pourri.

Pour le boîtier on fait bien que le Three Hundred. Regarde le Fractal Design Core 3000 par exemple ou chez Xigmatek.

La CG est trouvable pour moins cher chez amazon, à moins que ce ne soit l'Asus DCII qui est tout aussi bonne. Regarde es posts de johnclaude du topic des bons plans il l'a linké 1 ou 2 fois.

Pour le ventirad on préfère le Xignatek Gaia, le ventilo ferait moins de bruit.

Pour la RAM, tu peux aussi prendre de la Value RAM de Crucial, Kinston ou Corsair, c'est tout aussi bien.

----------


## johnclaude

Et pour la ram, la fréquence n'apporte pas grand chose, 2x4Go de corsair pc12800 coutent environ 55€

----------


## Frypolar

Très juste, j'avais pas vu le PC17000 en embuscade  :tired: .

----------


## Swandyr

Donc j'ai modifié un peu :

i5 25OOK                179.35 €
P8P67 LE                93,80 €
Asus ENGTX560 Ti    190,89 € 
Corsair  XMS 8 Go     53,80 €
Seasonic M12 520W  79,22 €
Boitier Elite 335 / Asgard / Three-hundred je sais pas trop   ~50 €
DD 1 To Seagate      49,98 €
Reste le ventirad dans la gamme de prix du 212+

Je me fixe un budget de 800 euros, je vais surement overclocké un peu.

----------


## maillekeul

Ouai, je vais attendre, c'est une certitude, je pense que j'aurai assez économiser en juin prochain en espérant que d'ici là les prix aient un peu baissé (on peut toujours rêver) et puis je redemanderais conseil à ce moment là... 
Puis de toute façon, le jeu est encore en développement (en juin aussi d'ailleurs, mais il sera bien avancé j'ose espérer), donc je suis pas à la minute 

Merci encore pour vos infos et précieux conseils.

----------


## patapouf92

Si c'est pour Juin prochain, Oui, il y a de grande chance qu'il y est énormément de nouveauté, tout aura changer  :;): 
Et puis en Juin, avec un peu de chance, le prix du Go aura fini son inflation et aura bien baisser.

Pas de sushi

----------


## Raymonde

> Pour le SSD M4 de Crucial, aucun soucis sur la Canhard X (et sur toutes les autres configs). 128 Go pour le système et les produits Adobe, ça rentre sans soucis. La différence entre le premier et le second que tu as linké, c'est que le second possède un adaptateur 2"5 (taille du SSD) vers 3"5 (taille "classique des DD). Mais le boitier Silencio, celui de cette config, possède déjà un adaptateur pour mettre des disques de 2"5. Donc inutile de payer plus.


Je reviens sur cette remarque. Je suis une grosse bille en hardware et je veux pas faire de bêtise. J'ai reçu ma canhard et mon ssd. Donc je n'ai pas besoin d'adaptateur, mais j'ai quand même besoin d'un câble sata pour le connecter à la carte mère non ? je pensais qu'il y avait déjà un câble permettant de le faire dans la tour, mais quand je relis cette quote, j'ai un doute maintenant (je trouve ça bizarre que le câble ne soit pas fourni avec le SSD).

----------


## JYS

Non, je confirme, le cable n'est pas fourni avec le SSD.

----------


## Raymonde

Ok, c'est bête je trouve mais soit  :^_^: . Et tant que j'y suis, n'importe quel câble fait l'affaire ? genre celui là : http://www.prodimex.ch/pInfos.aspx?CODE=C27D14.

Bon pis comme je suis vraiment mauvais, je ne sais même pas s'il faut relier le SSD à l'alim ou si ça s'alimente tout seul via le câble sata. Est-ce le cas ?

----------


## JYS

Ce cable est ok, pour l'alim c'est un autre cable et pas de type Molex mais alimentation SATA.
Voici la différence entre les 2 cables d'alim': 
PS1: Ce cable sourt normalement de l'alim'.
PS2: Si ton alim' n'a pas cet embout, il existe des adaptateur MOLE => SATA.

----------


## Exeter

Une petite question quand même, quand on reçoit une config de Canard, on ne reçoit pas les bundles des composants avec ? Raymonde aurait du avoir la boîte de la CM avec les cables SATA supplémentaire, non ?

----------


## Raymonde

Ok merci pour les infos. Bon le truc c'est que je suis au taf, donc je peux pas checker si j'ai le bon embout pour l'alim (sata). Mais j'ai pris une canhard X, et ya pleins de gens qui ont achetés cette même config (avec un SSD en plus). Donc je m'adresse à ceux-ci : y a-t-il des sorties d'alimentation SATA de libre sur la canhard X à l'ouverture du carton ?

---------- Post added at 11h24 ---------- Previous post was at 11h23 ----------




> Une petite question quand même, quand on reçoit une config de Canard, on ne reçoit pas les bundles des composants avec ? Raymonde aurait du avoir la boîte de la CM avec les cables SATA supplémentaire, non ?


J'ai reçu un sachet (pas de boîte) avec quelques trucs dedans, genre les clips ou la colle pour les procs. Mais aucun câble sata dedans :S (je trouvais ce sachet un peu vide d'ailleurs).

---------- Post added at 12h11 ---------- Previous post was at 11h24 ----------

Personne n'a de réponse à ma question ?

----------


## albany

> Une petite question quand même, quand on reçoit une config de Canard, on ne reçoit pas les bundles des composants avec ? Raymonde aurait du avoir la boîte de la CM avec les cables SATA supplémentaire, non ?


 _Moins de carton, moins de pollution ! Les emballages des composants utilisés pour cette configuration sont directement recyclés. Vous économisez sur les frais de transport, nous faisons un geste pour la planète !_  direct du site materiel.net. Quant à dire qu'on économise sur les frais de port, à vérifier en fait.

----------


## Nnexxus

Le bundle est fourni avec la Canhard X, mais tous les câbles SATA sont utilisés. Je te conseille de démonter celui qui est utilisé pour le dock disque dur en facade pour le réutiliser pour le SSD, ou d'en racheter un. C'est standard, celui que tu indiques marchera très bien.
Pour l'alim du SSD, il doit y avoir une prise alim Sata libre sur l'alim, pas trop loin du disque dur (mais sur la mienne, le câble était un peu planqué pour ne pas gêner le flux d'air).

----------


## Exeter

Asus est vraiment rachot sur les cable SATA livrés avec la CM alors (c'est vrai que ça m'avait choqué sur la P8H67 que j'avais acheté), avec MSI et Gigabyte c'est bien souvent un cable par port qui est proposé !

----------


## patapouf92

En ce qui concerne gigabyte, les dernières version, c'était 4 câble Sata  :;): 
Avant 2.
 Enfin cela dépend aussi du prix de la CM 

PS: Pour les cartes graphiques, Sapphire c'est 1 câble HDMI (long), Câble crossfire/Sli, 1x adaptateur VGA j'ai trouvé cela super fourni.

----------


## Exeter

Sur ma EP45-DS3R (Gigabyte donc), j'avais 6 câbles SATA, tant et si bien que je continue d'en prendre pour mes autres ordi. Sur la MSI P67A-GD55, 2 câbles SATA 3 et 4 câbles SATA 2... enfin bon... je suis pas déçu du bundle de ces deux achats. Quand j'ai ouvert la Asus P7H67, je ne pouvais cacher ma déception.

----------


## Nnexxus

C'est une tendance relativement récente chez Asus. Quand j'avais acheté mon A8Nsli chez eux (y'a, pff, 6 ans au moins) j'avais des câbles à plus savoir quoi en faire. J'en ai d'ailleurs repiqué un pour mon SSD.

----------


## WARGH

> classement des performances des cartes graphiques


Autant mettre le lien source : http://www.choixpc.com/cartevid.htm

----------


## Lithium

Plop,

J'envisage tout doucement d'opter pour une nouvelle configuration (j'ai actuellement un E8500+GTX460), mais j'hésite à changer "maintenant" ou attendre genre 6mois pour voir comment va évoluer le marché.
Sur ce dernier point, j'ai pas l'impression que l'attente d'un nouveau CPU donnera foncièrement un bond de performances (me semble que les Ivy Bridge voient surtout leur partie GPU évoluer), alors qu'à côté, il y a la nouvelle gamme nvidia 6XX qui se profile début 2012 mais dont on ne sait pas encore grand chose (et je passe les évolutions DrectX etc).
Et j'ai bien envie de prendre un monstre (je me tâte actuellement pour le Duck Nukem X, même si y'a bien l'un ou l'autre détail que je changerais dans la config) mais je me tââââte - et je sais que c'est jamais le bon moment d'acheter en informatique :/

Bref, je prends tout avis/conseil, ainsi que les retours sur le Duck Nukem X okazou :]

----------


## Flipmode

Attend 6mois et dans 6mois... fais pareil.

----------


## patapouf92

Je suis d'accord avec Flipmode, ceci dit, il faut quand même faire attention quand on achète un PC si une innovation majeure n'est pas à l'affut. (Sinon on se fait prendre par derrière)

Il me tarde de voir ivy bridge en 22nm et les premiers retours.
Perso, je me lancerai pas sur un 22nm dès ça sortie, il me tarde de voir la durée de vie de tel bouzin.

----------


## Alystayr

J'ai aussi posté cette question sur le topic Config de bourges... mais quelle différence entre le Duck NukemX et le Headshot X79 (qui vient d'apparaître sur materiel.net) ?
Ce qui est sous-jacent à ma question, c'est : à part la différence de HDD, qui justifie la différence de prix, quelle est la différence technologique ?

A.

----------


## patapouf92

Je t'ai écrit sur l'autre topic  :;):

----------


## Alystayr

Oui merci bcp.

Question subsidiaire : avec la sortie de ce nouveau processeur haut de gamme, va-t-on voir prochainement (avant noël) la baisse des processeurs de génération antérieure (genre les i5 2500) ?

----------


## Qiou87

> Oui merci bcp.
> 
> Question subsidiaire : avec la sortie de ce nouveau processeur haut de gamme, va-t-on voir prochainement (avant noël) la baisse des processeurs de génération antérieure (genre les i5 2500) ?


Ah ah.

Pardon. Simplement les deux vont coexister chez Intel, il ne s'agit pas de remplacer les Sandy Bridge par les Sandy Bridge E. Les nouveaux procs (LGA 2011) remplacent en fait les LGA1366 (Core i7 980X, 990X...). Là où les i5 et i7 Sandy Bridge sont ciblés vers le consommateur lambda, les i7 Sandy-E visent les bourrins qui font du calcul lourd.

Et comme AMD n'a rien de bien alléchant en face des i5/i7 (snif), aucune raison que les prix baissent. Ca baissera peut-être un peu avec la prochaine génération grand public (Ivy bridge) ou celle d'AMD (Vishera) si elle tient la route, mais tout ça c'est loin, loin! en 2012.

----------


## ced69

salut, les canards, 

En 2007, alors étudiant, j'avais acheté un bon portable pour jouer travailler ....
Aujourd'hui, ayant trouvé un boulot et un appart, je pense investir dans un fixe. 

Budget 950€ max (sans l'écran) ça sera mon cadeau de noël et CanHArd X me tente vraiment.

2 questions me turlupinent : 
*Est-ce que la config va bouger d’ici noël ?* 
Si c’est plutôt non, j’achète direct ! 
*
Et surtout est-ce que son prix va monter ?*
(car avec ces inondations en Thaïlande, le prix des DD devient hallucinant)
Si c’est plutôt oui, j’achète direct ! 

ah aussi, si ya mieux comme config ailleurs, j'achete aussi!!  ::rolleyes::

----------


## skyblazer

1) Fort probablement. Nouvelles carte graphique AMD aux vestiaires, bientôt sur les starting-blocks. Au plus tard, on tape sur Janvier normalement.
2) Je ne sais pas. Peu probable en voyant à quel point materiel.net a été prompt à augmenter les prix  :tired:

----------


## Flipmode

Je trouve pas le topic des pc portable donc je pose ici : Un pc portable low cost non-gamer (ou alors des petits jeux de rien du tout !) vous me conseillez quoi ? pas plus de 350euros !

----------


## Say hello

Mais du genre?
11-12"? 15"?

----------


## Flipmode

15" mais la c'est bon j'ai commandé un Dell inspiron.

----------


## Say hello

Inspiron 15 ou 15R?
(Attention, pour à peine 50€ l'écart de performance est.. plus que significatif)

Ah ce stade c'est purement par curiosité. (pour pouvoir me moquer sur mumble quand je te verrai.  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Thomasorus

Dites c'est normal qu'un caviar black 1TO soit à 200 eurosboules sur matos.net ? Parce que je veux bien que ce soit du SATAIII mais sérieux, passer de 70 à 200 euros ?  ::O:

----------


## Raymonde

> Dites c'est normal qu'un caviar black 1TO soit à 200 eurosboules sur matos.net ? Parce que je veux bien que ce soit du SATAIII mais sérieux, passer de 70 à 200 euros ?



Toi t'as pas suivi l'actualité de près ^^ (ni ce topic d'ailleurs  ::P: )

----------


## Qiou87

Surtout que Windows 7 et sa petite défrag' automatique c'est bien, mais si tout est sur le même DD il va aussi défragmenter tes photos de vacances chez Tata Simone et tes vidéos de poney (fichiers lourds, ça prend du temps, toussa). Alors que la fragmentation des fichiers et son impact sur les perfs ne se ressentent généralement que sur la partie Système / Programmes. Activer cette défragmentation automatique peut se faire uniquement sur une plus petite partition système.

Sans compter que c'est important d'éduquer les gens à compartimenter Système + Programmes et Données d'autre part. Comme ça ils sont tout prêts à passer au SSD ensuite. :evilinside:

----------


## Raymonde

> Surtout que Windows 7 et sa petite défrag' automatique c'est bien, mais si tout est sur le même DD il va aussi défragmenter tes photos de vacances chez Tata Simone et tes vidéos de poney (fichiers lourds, ça prend du temps, toussa). Alors que la fragmentation des fichiers et son impact sur les perfs ne se ressentent généralement que sur la partie Système / Programmes. Activer cette défragmentation automatique peut se faire uniquement sur une plus petite partition système.
> 
> Sans compter que c'est important d'éduquer les gens à compartimenter Système + Programmes et Données d'autre part. Comme ça ils sont tout prêts à passer au SSD ensuite. :evilinside:


Ouai pis c'est ça de gagné quand tu dois réparer le pc de tata simone aka "ca marche plus mais je veux récupérer mes photos".

----------


## MrChris

D'expérience la grande majorité des utilisateurs ne savent pas trier ou organiser correctement des données ou programmes. Ils sont encore plus nombreux à installer des applications en cliquant sur le bouton "suivant" à la chaîne sans se préoccuper des applications tierces et du chemin de destination. Du coup, prévoir une partition système est dangereux car au bout d'une semaine tata Simone t'appelle parce que : "le PC est lent et me dit qu'il y a plus de place".

Pour ce qui est de la réinstallation ou réparation Windows rien à craindre non plus, si on ne formate pas le contenu du disque est préservé et des dossiers de sauvegarde .old font leur apparition.

Alors bien sur en bons informaticiens que vous êtes vous savez parfaitement placer les données ou déplacer les bibliothèques de fichiers "Mes documents/musique/images..." mais pour les 99% de gens restant la simplicité est de mise même si cela fait mal à nos petits cœurs de geek.

----------


## Qiou87

Allons, n'insultons pas Toufmag en le traitant de noob. Je suis sûr qu'il sait qu'on installe un programme en cliquant sur "Installation personnalisée" histoire de pas se retrouver avec 3 barres d'outils de m*$£% dans son navigateur web et des widgets qui apparaissent magiquement au boot de Windows (lequel prend bien sûr 5 minutes).

Et pour ta question, je sais pas comment procède Matos.net mais normalement quand tu achètes un OS (même en version OEM) tu as un beau DVD d'installation complet et tout.

----------


## toufmag

Effectivement je sais faire autre chose qu'appuyer sur "suivant"  :;):  De toutes les façons, je pense que le SSD sera de la partie donc avec l'OS dessus et certains programmes voire jeux. Merci à tous pour ce fructueux débat.

----------


## keulz

Euh, on ne partitionne plus surtout parce qu'une réinstalle de windaube ne formate plus, hein...

----------


## Qiou87

> Merci à tous pour ce fructueux débat.


T'inquiète pas, ça nous fait plaisir. En général on fait semblant de pas être d'accord - ou alors c'est le matin, on est pas réveillé, on a lu de travers - et à la fin on se dit qu'on est d'accord, on est trop contents, et on se fait des câlins.

----------


## toufmag

Je reviendrai vous voir pour savoir ce que je peux, dois, ne dois pas mettre sur un SSD  ::):

----------


## Sinedh

> Euh, on ne partitionne plus surtout parce qu'une réinstalle de windaube ne formate plus, hein...


Voilà.

Je rajouterais que partitionner, en plus d'être inutile, est nocif pour les perfs, faudrait que je retrouve le post de Wanou qui expliquait pourquoi plutôt que de me couvrir de ridicule en tentant de le faire.

----------


## eolan

Je compte upgrade ma config vieillisante, mais je suis un peu perdu dans les références de Gigabyte qui se multiplient comme de petits pains. Je suis attaché à la marque depuis quelques années, manière de conjurer le sort après pas mal de déboires chez la concurrence.


Sachant que je pense opter pour :
- unCore i5 2500k
- 4x4Go de DDR3 (j'y tiens  ::o:  )
- un Crucial M4 en 128 Go

Laquelle de leurs cartes-mères conseilleriez-vous?

----------


## ougabo

Salut les choupis:
Ca fait longtemps que je m'en suis pas préoccupé mais même pour world of tanks options à zéro ma config commence à s'essoufler et j'essayerais bien Skyrim + les nouveaux jeux tout beau tout chaud auxquelles je ne rêvais plus de jouer depuis longtemps.

Alors ma question est la suivante: y'a t-il une période de solde dans l'informatique en Janvier aussi ? Attends t-on prochainement une baisse de prix sur les  DD ? (j'ai cru comprendre qu'il avait beaucoup augmenté suite à des événements climatiques dramatiques et asiatiques !)

Parce que sur le principe la config CanHard correspond à mes attentes et à mes prix mais si en attendant 1 mois je peux avoir la même config + un SSD pour un prix pas trop augmenté je suis prêt à attendre !

----------


## Qiou87

> Je compte upgrade ma config vieillisante, mais je suis un peu perdu dans les références de Gigabyte qui se multiplient comme de petits pains. Je suis attaché à la marque depuis quelques années, manière de conjurer le sort après pas mal de déboires chez la concurrence.
> 
> 
> Sachant que je pense opter pour :
> - unCore i5 2500k
> - 4x4Go de DDR3 (j'y tiens  )
> - un Crucial M4 en 128 Go
> 
> Laquelle de leurs cartes-mères conseilleriez-vous?


Si ton boîtier supporte le ATX, alors celle-là pour 100€.

----------


## DarzgL

> Euh, on ne partitionne plus surtout parce qu'une réinstalle de windaube ne formate plus, hein...


Perso quand je dois réinstaller Windows (que ce soit 7 ou autre) c'est parce que le PC est encrassé par une tonne de petits programmes à la con et/ou de virus qu'il est plus ou moins impossible d'enlever complètement du fait de leur nombre et de leur nature tenace, du coup je formate systématiquement. C'est pour ça que sur le PC de mes parents j'ai fait une partition système/programmes et une partition données dans laquelle j'ai déplacé les bibliothèques (donc pas de soucis avec les emplacements, s'ils mettent leurs affaires dans Mes docs/mes images etc. ça ira tout seul sur la bonne partition), alors que sur mon PC je n'ai qu'une seule partition (parce que je ne suis pas un filet à malware).

----------


## peyrot

Bonjour,

Ayant un budget limité, je souhaiterais acheter un DUCKY XI mais avant j'aimerai savoir si on peut faire tourner SWTOR dessus ? Quelqu'un peut me dire ?

Merci

Peyrot

----------


## Larry Coche

Sans doute, mais pour aussi cher, Jys dans son topic lox cost propose ceci, sans os aussi mais vraiment top et qui te permettras même de jouer a d'autres jeux en qualité elevé:Config quad core a 520€

Aprés si tu as déjà un disque dur, ça baissera le prix de la config.
Par contre tu a quoi comme écran et as tu un Os a installé dedans?(pas dans l'écran hein...dans la config).

----------


## Qiou87

> Bonjour,
> 
> Ayant un budget limité, je souhaiterais acheter un DUCKY XI mais avant j'aimerai savoir si on peut faire tourner SWTOR dessus ? Quelqu'un peut me dire ?
> 
> Merci
> 
> Peyrot


Salut,

Effectivement la config de JYS sera meilleure, mais n'inclut pas le montage. En revanche en terme de puissance y'aura pas photo... Et je te remets le lien parce que celui de Lari ne marche pas.

Si le montage t'effraie, y'a un topic du montage pour t'aider à affronter ta peur. C'est une après-midi ludique à y passer, on apprend plein de trucs et tous les canards sont là pour te filer un coup de main en cas de doute. Et au final, un PC plus costaud et un utilisateur qui sait ce qu'il a mis dedans!

Pour en revenir à la Ducky et si tu n'as vraiment pas envie de faire le montage (ou de payer 40€ à LDLC pour qu'ils te le fassent), elle sera juste suffisante si tu restes modeste sur les graphismes. J'ai peur que ce jeu soit assez gourmand avec le processeur (je pense à des séquences PvP dans de grands environnements ouverts par exemple), et là il est difficile de baisser le niveau de détails pour être à l'aise.

----------


## Larry Coche

C'est beau ce que tu dis, et oui niveau perf il n'y a pas photo.....la config de Jys enterre celle de Dctb......mais doc a des impératifs que Jys n'a pas :desamorceundebat:

Ps:merci pour le lien qiou,du coup j'actualise pas mon post  :faineant:

----------


## batlapatate

> C'est une après-midi ludique à y passer, on apprend plein de trucs et tous les canards sont là pour te filer un coup de main en cas de doute. Et au final, un PC plus costaud et un utilisateur qui sait ce qu'il a mis dedans!


En plus, tes câbles seront sûrement mieux cachés/rangés que sur une config montée...
Perso j'ai adoré monter ma config'  ::love::

----------


## peyrot

Bonjour à tous,

Alors, merci pour toutes les réponses déjà, vous etes épatants de réactivité !

Ca ne me gene pas de monter la config, donc je vais plutot partir sur la config que vous conseillez.

Merci encore

Peyrot

----------


## Larry Coche

Bonne idée, mais au risque de ma répéter: tu as un os et un écran?

----------


## peyrot

j'ai un écran oui et l'os aussi (l'écran c'est un 22", 1980*1024)

----------


## Morin

Bonjour à tous,

Avant de me faire traiter de noob, on peut dire que j'en suis un, vu que je m'étais pas penché sur l'informatique depuis 10 ans...

Je viens d'acheter un Canhard XI. Mais lorsque je le lance, il n'y a aucun signal video que je sois en analog ou en HDMI. 

J'ai surement oublié un détail, alors j'implore humblement votre aide...

----------


## Raymonde

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Avant de me faire traiter de noob, on peut dire que j'en suis un, vu que je m'étais pas penché sur l'informatique depuis 10 ans...
> 
> Je viens d'acheter un Canhard XI. Mais lorsque je le lance, il n'y a aucun signal video que je sois en analog ou en HDMI. 
> 
> J'ai surement oublié un détail, alors j'implore humblement votre aide...


Heu je suppose que oui mais comme tu le précises pas. T'as bien branché un écran, et si oui lequel ?

----------


## Morin

Un Samsung S22A300H, désolé, j'aurais mieux fait de le préciser d'entrée.

----------


## Raymonde

> Un Samsung S22A300H, désolé, j'aurais mieux fait de le préciser d'entrée.


Je ne suis pas un spécialiste, mais il vaut mieux tester si l'écran est opérationnel dans ces cas là.

Disposes-tu d'un autre écran, ou d'un autre pc, pour déterminer la cause du problème ?

Je suppose que tu n'as pas installé windows encore. Peux-être est-ce ton cd de boot qui déconne ? (remarque cela m'étonnerait que la carte mère n'affiche rien si tu ne met pas de cd de boot windows)

----------


## Morin

Je me suis fait prêter un vieux moniteur, qui ne fait que de l'analogique, et pas de signal non plus.

Pas d'OS installé effectivement, mais avec ou sans CD de boot dans le lecteur, aucun signal ne parvient à l'écran. 

Je me demande si le montage a été fait correctement, mais n'étant plus du tout au fait de tout ça, je suis bien infoutu de le savoir  ::(:

----------


## Tilt

Ok l'écran est noir mais le pc s'allume ? les ventilos tournent ? le disque dur tourne ?
La carte graphique est peut être sortie un peu de son slot pendant le transport ....;

----------


## Morin

J'y ai pensé, j'ai désloté/resloté la CG, ainsi que les barrettes de RAM.

Le PC s'allume, les ventilos tournent, j'ai un BIP court au bout de 5 secondes environ, j'ai une LED verte au niveau des prises SATA. Le HD tourne également. 

Je comprends vraiment pas ce qui peut clocher. J'ai également essayé plusieurs câbles. En vain  ::(:

----------


## Labulle

Euh, la carte graphique est alimentée ?

----------


## Sinedh

Tu branches bien l'écran sur la carte graphique et non la carte mère ? Un seul bip court indique en général que tout roule.

----------


## rgabi92

Oui, Windows 7 pro 64 bits fourni par mon école.
Et non, ça peut me le faire n'importe quand finalement : même au moment de rentrer mon mdp pour ouvrir ma session.

----------


## Kwiss

Hum...., jette un œil sur tes températures à tous hasard: OCCT.
Dans OCCT, je dois cocher une option pour afficher celle de la carte graphique. (pas afficher de base chez moi)

----------


## spitsky

Il n'y a pas d'assistance téléphonique chez Matériel.net, pour ces configs ???

----------


## rgabi92

Grâce à une manip via l'invité de commande, je n'ai plus l'erreur 0x80041003, mais mon ordinateur continue de freeze. Cette fois le message qui apparait sur l'observateur d'évènements est le suivant : "L’arrêt système précédant à 16:04:40 le ‎22/‎08/‎2012 n’était pas prévu." Ca me dit pas pourquoi le système s'est arrêté...

D'après OCCT, je n'ai pas vu de composants anormalement chaud (max 38° pour tous mes composants, j'ai pas réussi à identifier la sonde correspondant à ma carte graphique).
Je viens d'envoyer un email au SAV de materiel.net. Je n'ai pas trouvé de numéro de téléphone, et ils nous demandent gentiment de poser nos questions sur des forums hardware...

Je commence à désespérer...

----------


## Tilt

Telecharge le logiciel bootable memtest pour tester tes memoires ...

----------


## toufmag

> Grâce à une manip via l'invité de commande, je n'ai plus l'erreur 0x80041003, mais mon ordinateur continue de freeze. Cette fois le message qui apparait sur l'observateur d'évènements est le suivant : "L’arrêt système précédant à 16:04:40 le ‎22/‎08/‎2012 n’était pas prévu." Ca me dit pas pourquoi le système s'est arrêté...
> 
> D'après OCCT, je n'ai pas vu de composants anormalement chaud (max 38° pour tous mes composants, j'ai pas réussi à identifier la sonde correspondant à ma carte graphique).
> Je viens d'envoyer un email au SAV de materiel.net. Je n'ai pas trouvé de numéro de téléphone, et ils nous demandent gentiment de poser nos questions sur des forums hardware...
> 
> 
> 
> Je commence à désespérer...



 ça ne marche pas avec les numéros sur cette page ?? http://www.materiel.net/minisites/nous_contacter/

----------


## rgabi92

Alors... J'ai eu le SAV, qui m'ont dit d'analyser mon ordi au cas où j'ai un virus. Négatif. Ils m'ont également demandé de réinstaller Windows. C'est fait, et de nouveau du freeze. Plus qu'à attendre demain pour les rappeler.
Je vais peut être tester memtest comme conseillé par Tilt si je trouve la motivation ..!

----------


## CaptainDju

Je sais que ça va pas faire avancer le schmilblic, mais putain depuis les années que je lis le magazine et traîne sur le forum (en pur ninja, je l'admets) je viens seulement de piger le jeu de mot désopilant caché dans "Configs de Canard".  ::o: 

A ce rythme-la je me dis que les Mayas avaient peut-être raison pour finir.

----------


## Carpette

> Je sais que ça va pas faire avancer le schmilblic, mais putain depuis les années que je lis le magazine et traîne sur le forum (en pur ninja, je l'admets) je viens seulement de piger le jeu de mot désopilant caché dans "Configs de Canard". 
> 
> A ce rythme-la je me dis que les Mayas avaient peut-être raison pour finir.


Ma réaction a été: 
"Y'a un jeu de mots ?!!! O_o

...

OUH PUTAING !!!"

----------


## Zeffyouse

J'ai honte mais j'ai partagé la même réaction que carpette sur ce coup là...  :WTF:

----------


## Larry Coche

Ouch Ouch Ouch
Tiens et dans le topic des config au foie gras vous voyez quelque chose?

----------


## Say hello

Bon histoire d'être sûr, un DD mourant (mais sans éveiller de soupçons sur le SMART) peut très bien freezer un pc quelques secondes à quelques minutes ?
(sans figer les animations. Par exemple : impossible de bouger le curseur, aucune réaction à la saisie clavier dans l'immédiat, mais les animations -comme le cercle de chargement du curseur de Seven- vont continuer. Et quand le pc reprend.. il exécute d'un coup toutes les saisies souris et clavier)

Du genre... le pc veut faire un accès à un module système, le DD mourant n'arrive pas à répondre en temps et le pc freeze en attendant que le DD se réveille.. ?


Parce que là j'ai un DD de mon premier vrai montage (un Maxtor 80Go vieux de 6 ans) qui est parfait point de  vue smart. Mais la tour en question freeze parfois lors d'un vraisemblable accès disque système, et comme par hasard ça repart quand on entend le plateau se mettre à tourner (et aucun bruit anormal).  :tired: 
Du coup je transfère en urgence sur un DD de stockage peu usé, en prévoyant l'espace pour une future partition système dessus.

----------


## Kwiss

> Bon histoire d'être sûr, un DD mourant (mais sans éveiller de soupçons sur le SMART) peut très bien freezer un pc quelques secondes à quelques minutes ?
> (sans figer les animations. Par exemple : impossible de bouger le curseur, aucune réaction à la saisie clavier dans l'immédiat, mais les animations -comme le cercle de chargement du curseur de Seven- vont continuer. Et quand le pc reprend.. il exécute d'un coup toutes les saisies souris et clavier)
> 
> Du genre... le pc veut faire un accès à un module système, le DD mourant n'arrive pas à répondre en temps et le pc freeze en attendant que le DD se réveille.. ?
> 
> 
> Parce que là j'ai un DD de mon premier vrai montage (un Maxtor 80Go vieux de 6 ans) qui est parfait point de  vue smart. Mais la tour en question freeze parfois lors d'un vraisemblable accès disque système, et comme par hasard ça repart quand on entend le plateau se mettre à tourner (et aucun bruit anormal). 
> Du coup je transfère en urgence sur un DD de stockage peu usé, en prévoyant l'espace pour une future partition système dessus.


Essaye de donner un coup de pied dedans pour que le DD reparte.  ::trollface::

----------


## Qiou87

C'est une option de mise en veille avec arrêt du disque au bout de 30 secondes ça?

----------


## Say hello

> Essaye de donner un coup de pied dedans pour que le DD reparte.


Faut que j'enlève les 4 autres disques de la baie avant.




> C'est une option de mise en veille avec arrêt du disque au bout de 30 secondes ça?


D'après les paramètres d'alimentations la veille disque (enfin l'arrêt des disques) se fait après 20min d'inactivité.
Alors j'arriverai pas trop à dire si c'est à chaque sortie de veille, parce que 20min ça fait large, le disque doit pas souvent être inactif et je sais pas toujours quand le disque sort de veille.

Mais bon ça peut survenir suite à des actions très diverses, comme l'ouverture d'une vidéo youtube (mais pas souvent), la mise à jour du client Guild Wars 2, en plein jeu..
À un moment j'ai soupçonné mon gpu, mais j'ai aucun problème graphique et pendant les freeze l'UI windows continue de se rafraîchir (mais aucune donnée de logiciel ne se met à jour).

Et soudain j'ai pensé au disque, ça explique pas mal de freeze je suppose :
- l'accès aux driver Ati sur le DD système pour le décodage matériel de vidéo youtube
- le stream de données pour les chargement in game (accès disques pour les textures...)
- accès à la swap 

J'avais 3 fois plus le problème avant, j'ai virer la swap du disque système et l'ai mis sur les autres disque.. et là ça freeze beaucoup moins.  :tired:

----------


## johnclaude

On va pas ouvrir un topic sur les lecteurs optiques, puisque ça disparaîtra d'ici quelques années, mais toujours est il que le lecteur BR de mon htpc rend l'âme (ne lit plus les BR, je croyais à un problème de power dvd jusqu'à ce que j'essaye de lire un simple dvd), et le graveur dvd de mon pc ne grave plus.
Donc je vais acheter 2 lecteurs BR, je pense taper dans le LG CH10LS28 à moins de 50€ chez rueducommerce réputé silencieux (qui ira dans le htpc), et un autre modèle d'une autre marque dans le pc (genre si je tombais sur une série merdique je ne serais pas comme ce weekend à avoir de bons br à regarder sans lecteur), il y a quoi qui tiens à peu près la route? J'éviterais bien samsung puisqu'ils ont l'air de tenir 2 ans seulement.

----------


## DarzgL

C'était un Samsung que tu avais ? J'ai peur tout à coup  ::sad:: 
De toute façon les lecteurs/graveurs c'est devenu du jetable. C'est impossible de trouver de la bonne qualité dans le matos grand public.

----------


## johnclaude

ouaip c'était un samsoul. je vais le tester sur mon autre pc au cas où (genre un conflit logiciel à la con, c'est tellement au point la lecture BR avec les logiciels cyberlink), mais je crois qu'il est raide.
Il semblerait que ça soit plus ou moins courant chez samsoul, mais comme ça doit être tous les mêmes d'une marque à l'autre, j'ai pris le moins cher possible. Port compris (en relai) je suis à 53,89€ chez rueducommerce.

----------


## Say hello

Y'a quoi comme bonne carte Wifi PCI voir PCI-E en ce moment, sans coûter un bras ?

(Jusqu'à maintenant j'utilisais une D-Link DWA-547 dans la tour en question, mais en fait y'a comme une incompatibilité avec ma carte mère H67  :tired: )

----------


## spitsky

Message privé, *Say hello*

----------


## johnclaude

lecteur blu ray suite et presque fin: mon nouveau lg semble silencieux, il est bien fourni avec une suite incluant powerdvd 10 et quant à mon ancien samsoul...bon ben en fait powerdvd (toute version) c'est de la merde mon problème est logiciel, je pense que je suis bon pour formater mon htpc (et là je me dis que mon ssd de 60Go était un peu petit ça serait peut être l'occasion d'en changer)

----------


## DarzgL

Malheureusement on est un peu obligé de passer par PDVD... En tout cas impossible d'utiliser un soft gratuit (et encore moins libre). Doit bien y'avoir 1 ou 2 autres softs qui lisent les BD mais ils sont payants, et c'est pas sûr qu'ils soient moins lourds que ce gros boulet de PDVD.
De toute façon les versions livrées en OEM ne sont pas complètes je crois, en tout cas avec mon Samsung j'ai eu PDVD9, et ça marchait quand ça voulait, occasionnellement il provoquait des BSOD (oui oui) quand il chargeait un film, et il avait du mal à en supporter certains (genre il avait du mal à décoder Avatar et n'arrivait pas à afficher les menus de certains films). En plus il ne gérait pas le bitstream des formats audio HD...
Du coup on se retrouve obligé de racheter la dernière version de PDVD si on veut avoir quelque chose qui tient la route. Mais ironiquement, la version qui lit les BD coûte 70€, soit le prix d'une platine BD...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## johnclaude

Je passerai à une platine d'ici noel, c'est certain. 
En même temps je ne t'accorde aucun crédit puisque tu as voulu regarder le blu ray d'avatar tu es à coup sûr quelqu'un de mauvais goût.

----------


## Hochmeister

Bonjour les canards,

A la suite d'un gros plantage de mon PC de jeu (merci Skyrim) -ou ma carte graphique et le dur sont partis en fumée avec toute ma collection Marc Dorcel mais ça c'est peut-être un mal pour un bien car maintenant je fais du sport- je cherche un nouveau PC de jeu avec mes faibles moyens. 

j'hésite entre deux configs mais je suis un noob complet, que conseillez-vous entre le Canhard XIII: http://www.materiel.net/ordinateur/m...mer-80973.html

Et ce PC Fnac qui me fait de l’œilhttp://www.fnac.com/HP-Pavilion-h8-1...86/w-4#ficheDt:

Merci pour vos retours les loulous.

----------


## Kass Kroute

Si c'est pour une utilisation type "gamer", la Canhard est mieux équilibrée au niveau du couple CPU/GPU.
Mais avant de trancher, il faudrait que tu nous donne la résolution de ton écran  :;):

----------


## Kwiss

> Mais avant de trancher, il faudrait que tu nous donne la résolution de ton écran


C'est complétement tranché, le PC fnac est à chier.

----------


## Hochmeister

> Si c'est pour une utilisation type "gamer", la Canhard est mieux équilibrée au niveau du couple CPU/GPU.
> Mais avant de trancher, il faudrait que tu nous donne la résolution de ton écran


Well c'est un 23 pouces, 1920 x 1080 en "Résolution native" quoique ça veuille dire dans le jargon des gens qui comprennent le computer.

----------


## johnclaude

> C'est complétement tranché, le PC fnac est à chier.


 Joli résumé en effet, une Radeon HD 7570 pour jouer c'est du bon caca qui doit bien coller aux murs (et bon appétit bien sûr)

----------


## Hochmeister

> Joli résumé en effet, une Radeon HD 7570 pour jouer c'est du bon caca qui doit bien coller aux murs (et bon appétit bien sûr)


Dont acte.

Merci pour vos conseils, Fnac au pilori.

De manière générale j'ai survolé le topic ici présent et les avis semblent partagés sur les configs de canard. Me trompais-je ? S'agit-il d'un enculage de moches en règle par des haters de canardpc ? Puis-je foncer sur ladite config sans craintes ni ballonnement ? Et plus crucial encore, cette config de canard fait-elle revenir l'être aimé ?

----------


## johnclaude

Le retour de l'être aimé est inclus dans le prix, tout manquement entraine le remboursement intégral.

Quant aux critiques, nombreux ici (moi le premier) ont du mal à les conseiller parce qu'ils préfèrent tel disque dur ou telle carte graphique, et trouvent que le boitier ne s'accorde pas avec le papier peint du salon. Pour le même prix on peut faire en gros la même chose en mieux ça donnerait en gros l'écart de performance entre la meilleure voiture du championnat de formule 1 et une voiture en milieu de peloton: oui si on regarde les chiffres il y a une différence, mais à mieux regarder ça démonte tout ce qui existe à côté donc les 3% d'écart on s'en tape.
Si tu veux du clé en main avec un abonnement gratuit, tu peux y aller.

edit: je viens de regarder la canhard actuelle, si je faisais mon vieux con je dirais que je prendrais un xigmatek 1283 comme ventirad...et je garderais le reste en tout point. J'ai déjà monté ce modèle de boitier il est excellent, l'alim a été bien notée par Doc TB qui fait autorité dans le milieu, le processeur et la carte graphique sont ce qu'il faut prendre: de haut vol avec un prix raisonnable, la carte mère et la ram sont des produits qui tiennent la route par des marques sérieuses, le disque dur...de toute façon d'ici peu seagate aura englouti toutes les autres marques, le graveur on s'en fout (règle n° pour le choisir: le moins cher) et le ssd j'ai commandé le même hier (en 256Go pour étaler mon pouvoir des chats). Moi ce que j'en dis c'est que ça serait dommage de te priver...et que par rapport au pc de la fnouc le canhard est une formule 1, et le hp c'est ...une clio 1.

----------


## Kass Kroute

Quand c'est demandé gentiment, ça capte mal chez certains on dirait...
Alors on va faire autrement  :tired: 
Soit vous ignorez Flycomes, soit vous donnez des conseils légitimes, point barre.
Parce que c'est bien mignon de relancer régulièrement la balle. Mais alors, faut pas venir  couiner que le match dure trop longtemps hein ?

----------


## lafeeflo

> Au fait, je me demande un truc: qui dit "nouvelle config" dit "qu'est-ce que je fous avec mon vieux PC"?
> 
> a) Je le donne à l'école primaire du coin pour une seconde vie?
> Dans ce cas, comment faire pour nettoyer de façon radicale et sûre son disque dur afin que plus aucune donnée ne soit présente ni récupérable? (à part le défoncer à coups de masse ^^)
> 
> b) J'appelle un service spécial pour le recycler? 
> 
> c) Je le fous sur le trottoir le jour de la collecte des encombrants?
> 
> ...


L'école = bonne idée SSI ton PC n'est pas une poubelle. L'éduc nat est amplement pourvue en bousins. Si en revanche ton vieux PC est raisonnablement performant
(je dirais perso pas antérieur à 2008-2009) et stable, tu fais un secure erase de 
tes disques durs et c'est bon.
Maintenant en général dans une école, pas d'informaticien dédié (c'est la mairie qui gère le parc, souvent ils n'ont pas le temps ni les compétences). Perso j'ai donc tout installé (OS et cie) pour que ça serve direct, ce qui signifie pas en réseau ni web , car là c'est une responsabilité qui demande un administrateur réseau : l'idée = initiation à l'info + bureautique + quelques activités niveau Paint.

Pense aussi aux associations humanitaires souvent elles ont besoin d'informatique et là il y a des gens qui peuvent s'en occuper.

b) laisse tomber, même si ça existe : en général on te facture main d'oeuvre et pièces qui reviennent aussi cher qu'acheter un neuf.
Ah, si tu veux dire destruction (pas réemploi partiel) c'est plutôt des filières pour le parc professionnel qui le font. 

c) Mouais. Ou déchetterie plutôt. Verifie quand même si il n'y a pas des pièces à récupérer sur ta config (la DDR si au moins DDR 2, le proco si > 2009 par ex.) soit pour revente, soit (c'est ce que je fais) pour stockage : si tu montes des configs de temps en temps, en deux ans tu auras de quoi te faire un ordi complet avec les pièces récup ça et là, pas un top mais utile pour 2nde machine, ton gamin, l'école, une assoc' etc.

d) le danger principal c'est ça  : http://actualites.ca.msn.com/galerie...2235660&page=6

Nos composants finissent souvent à Mumbai ou Lagos ou Guiyang où ils causent des dégâts humains et envioronnementaux importants. Donc bonne idée de pas juste le laisser sur le trottoir ^^

EDIT si il y a un topic ou deplacer cet echange dites me le on est pas au bon endroit là j'en ai conscience désolé.

----------


## johnclaude

En bon capitaliste moi je revends tout, c'est grave?

----------


## jeanfifi

> L'école = bonne idée SSI ton PC n'est pas une poubelle. 
> 
> b) Ah, si tu veux dire destruction (pas réemploi partiel) c'est plutôt des filières pour le parc professionnel qui le font. 
> 
> c) Mouais. Ou déchetterie plutôt. Verifie quand même si il n'y a pas des pièces à récupérer sur ta config


 Tu parles d'un "secure erase" mais comment on en fait un? ^^

Bon alors déjà, mon PC est un vieux riblon: Ahtlon XP 2800+, 1 go de ram ddr"1", le tout monté par Compaq et ça date de 2002... 
Il marche encore mais il fait un boucan de tous les diables et reboote parfois quand on lit une vidéo...

Donc à priori, pas la peine de le donner à la municipalité (école etc...).

Pour le recyclage (entendre: donner le PC à une filière spécialisée pour le démonter et valoriser tous les déchets), d'après toi c'est payant et/ou plutôt ouvert aux pros...
J'ai cherché sur Paris, j'ai rien trouvé d'ailleurs. 

Quant à la déchetterie, c'est bien gentil mais moi suis à Paris, sans bagnole et hors de question de me trimballer avec mon PC de 3 tonnes dans une déchetterie à l'autre bout de la ville.

Donc il va finir sur le trottoir  ::): 

D'ailleurs je suppose que les encombrants trient les déchets, non?
Mon PC devrait donc pas se retrouver en Chine ou en Inde à polluer les habitants...

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> Quand c'est demandé gentiment, ça capte mal chez certains on dirait...
> Alors on va faire autrement 
> Soit vous ignorez Flycomes, soit vous donnez des conseils légitimes, point barre.
> Parce que c'est bien mignon de relancer régulièrement la balle. Mais alors, faut pas venir  couiner que le match dure trop longtemps hein ?


Parce que c'est pas Flycomes qui relance régulièrement ?   :WTF:

----------


## johnclaude

> Parce que c'est pas Flycomes qui relance régulièrement ?


 
Toi tu vas avoir des problèmes...

----------


## lafeeflo

> Donc il va finir sur le trottoir 
> 
> D'ailleurs je suppose que les encombrants trient les déchets, non?
> Mon PC devrait donc pas se retrouver en Chine ou en Inde à polluer les habitants...


Ok ok. Non il sera chopé par ceux qui font les poubelles avant le passage de la mairie 
qui trieront les composants revendront le cuivre et la feraille et jetteront le reste.

Perso j'avais fait revivre un athlon xp 1700 avec une carte graphique leadtek ti400
en changeant juste le ventirad et l'alim et les câbles (et en nettoyant tout surtout, les 3
 tonnes de poussière beurk),
là dessus un hdd ide récent et un graveur dvd neuf et il me servait de poste internet bureautique secondaire.

Mais c'est vrai que j'ai passé du temps et un peu des sous dessus.

Et finalement j'ai craqué pour des composants tous beaux tous neufs et depuis je m'en sers plus quand même  ::P: h34r:

PS et pour la chine je parlais pas de toi hein mais en général moi inclus l'obsolescence programmée le capitalisme irrationnel toussa

----------


## keulz

> Parce que c'est pas Flycomes qui relance régulièrement ?


"Maman c'est lui qui a commencé !"

 :tired:

----------


## MeKa

N'importe quel magasin qui vend de l'informatique reprendra ton vieux matériel pour le recycler. C'est le principe de l'eco participation.

En gros, la prochaine fois que tu vas faire tes courses à Auchan/Leclerc/Carrouf... Tu peux leur ramener ton vieux PC.

----------


## jeanfifi

> N'importe quel magasin qui vend de l'informatique reprendra ton vieux matériel pour le recycler. C'est le principe de l'eco participation.
> 
> En gros, la prochaine fois que tu vas faire tes courses à Auchan/Leclerc/Carrouf... Tu peux leur ramener ton vieux PC.


Oui après avoir mûrement réfléchi en somnolant dans mon canapé, je me suis dit que Materiel.net pourrait me le reprendre en échange de mon nouveau PC si je vais dans une de leurs agences  :;):

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Ou sinon il y a emmaüs.

----------


## jeanfifi

> Ok ok. Non il sera chopé par ceux qui font les poubelles avant le passage de la mairie 
> qui trieront les composants revendront le cuivre et la feraille et jetteront le reste.
> 
> PS et pour la chine je parlais pas de toi hein mais en général moi inclus l'obsolescence programmée le capitalisme irrationnel toussa


Oui c'est vrai que quand les encombrants passent y a déjà la moitié des trucs qui ont été récupérés par les ferrailleurs du coin.
J'ai trouvé une entreprise à côté de chez moi qui recycle les PC pour des assoc' mais elle accepte pas les PC d'avant 2006...

Je vais essayer de le refiler à Materiel.net  ::):

----------


## jeanfifi

Voilà la réponse de Materiel.net:
_
J'ai bien reçu votre message, et vous en remercie.
Je vous informe que vous avez la possibilité lors du retrait de votre commande, de déposer votre ancien matériel à l'agence. Sachez que la reprise dans le cadre du recyclage doit être pour un matériel de même nature.

Toute l'équipe Materiel.net vous souhaite une agréable journée._

Donc effectivement je peux venir avec mon vieux PC et repartir avec le nouveau!

Tu as raison MeKa, j'avais complètement oublié cette disposition selon laquelle on peut ramener tout matériel pour recyclage, avec le principe de l'éco-participation.

Dernière chose: comment je fais pour effacer, éradiquer, pulvériser toutes les données de mon HDD sans aucune possibilité de récupération?

----------


## Larry Coche

Un gros coup de marteau?

----------


## Qiou87

Un bon coup de Gutmann 35 passes via un programme comme Eraser c'est parti...

Ou sinon, un bon électro-aimant. Même si ça j'ai jamais testé.

----------


## jeanfifi

> Un bon coup de Gutmann 35 passes via un programme comme Eraser c'est parti...
> 
> Ou sinon, un bon électro-aimant. Même si ça j'ai jamais testé.


J'avais télécharger Eraser pour voir un peu à quoi ça ressemblait.
Mais on peut seulement effacer des fichiers, pas tout le PC si?
J'ai pas vu d'option du style "suicide du PC" après redémarrage lol

----------


## Qiou87

> J'avais télécharger Eraser pour voir un peu à quoi ça ressemblait.
> Mais on peut seulement effacer des fichiers, pas tout le PC si?
> J'ai pas vu d'option du style "suicide du PC" après redémarrage lol


Bah tu peux effacer un disque, que veux-tu de plus? Y'a bien que là qu'il y a des informations stockées. A part bien sûr dans la mémoire "spéciale" qui se situe au niveau du processeur de RAM dans l'alimentation graphique secondaire, mais celle-là tu ne l'auras jamais (sauf à brûler ton ordinateur à bord d'un bateau naviguant entre le tropique du Cancer et l'Equateur vers l'occident, et là encore, c'est 83% de chances seulement).

Tu mets le vieux disque à effacer dans une nouvelle machine, tu lances Eraser, tu sélectionnes le vieux disque et tu lances un bon effacage en profondeur (35 passes c'est ptet inutile sauf si tu crains que la CIA ne cherche à mettre la main dessus, 5-7 passes suffiront bien).

----------


## Flycomes

Encore une petite question j'ai parler de ma config autour de moi (IRL) on ma dis que l'alim n'étais pas suffisante et tous n'étais pas compatible.

----------


## MrChris

Alors d'une, l'alimentation est déjà sur-dimensionnée donc ceux qui te disent qu'elle est insuffisante devrait arrêter l'alcool, et de deux, il n'y a aucune incompatibilité en vue (ou alors si on loupe quelque chose il faut être plus explicite).

----------


## whiterabbit

Do *NOT* feed the ...  ::ninja::

----------


## jeanfifi

> Tu mets le vieux disque à effacer dans une nouvelle machine, tu lances Eraser, tu sélectionnes le vieux disque et tu lances un bon effacage en profondeur (35 passes c'est ptet inutile sauf si tu crains que la CIA ne cherche à mettre la main dessus, 5-7 passes suffiront bien).


Donc en fait on peut pas effacer le disque si on est en train de l'utiliser sur le PC, il faut le démonter du vieux PC et l'effacer depuis un autre PC c'est ça?

----------


## johnclaude

> Parce que c'est pas Flycomes qui relance régulièrement ?


QUand je regarde 4 messages plus haut je me dis que  ::o:  mon dieu, soit tu es un être supérieur capable de prédire l'avenir, soit c'était gros comme une maison.
Personnellement je n'exclus aucune possibilité, mais je pense que t'es vachement balèze quand même.

----------


## Qiou87

@jeanfifi: Tu peux effacer toutes les données qui ne sont pas utilisées. Mais effacer un disque système pendant qu'il est en cours d'utilisation, c'est pas possible, et c'est normal. Windows bloquerait très logiquement le truc.

----------


## olih

> Donc en fait on peut pas effacer le disque si on est en train de l'utiliser sur le PC, il faut le démonter du vieux PC et l'effacer depuis un autre PC c'est ça?


N'oublie pas non plus par mégarde un CD/DVD dans le lecteur (oui j'ai déjà trouvé un cd gravé avec des données dans un lot de vieux pc donné à une école...)
Tu dois pouvoir te faire une clé usb bootable ou un livecd avec un logiciel pour effacer le disque dessus.
Je me demande même si tu ne peux pas trouver ça sur le site d'un fabriquant de disque dur.

----------


## jeanfifi

> @jeanfifi: Tu peux effacer toutes les données qui ne sont pas utilisées. Mais effacer un disque système pendant qu'il est en cours d'utilisation, c'est pas possible, et c'est normal. Windows bloquerait très logiquement le truc.


D'accord.
Désolé si j'ai l'air un peu teubé mais j'essaie de comprendre ^^

En fait je me demandais s'il était possible d'effacer toutes les données personnelles (les mots de passes préenregistrés par Firefox par exemple).
Le disque système à priori y a rien de sensible, c'est que les machins Windows.

---------- Post added at 16h59 ---------- Previous post was at 16h57 ----------




> N'oublie pas non plus par mégarde un CD/DVD dans le lecteur (oui j'ai déjà trouvé un cd gravé avec des données dans un lot de vieux pc donné à une école...)
> Tu dois pouvoir te faire une clé usb bootable ou un livecd avec un logiciel pour effacer le disque dessus.
> Je me demande même si tu ne peux pas trouver ça sur le site d'un fabriquant de disque dur.


Oui voilà c'est à ça que je pensais: booter à partir d'un CD ou d'une clé et effacer tout le disque dur. 
Là c'est possible puisque c'est pas le disque qui sera "en cours d'utilisation" mais la clé ou le CD, c'est ça?
Oui tu as raison, le CD perso oublié dans le lecteur c'est le genre de truc con que je suis capable de faire ^^

----------


## johnclaude

Et avec un live cd d'ubuntu par exemple, y a pas moyen d'effacer simplement le disque dur?

----------


## Flycomes

Ok merci .^^.

----------


## olih

> Et avec un live cd d'ubuntu par exemple, y a pas moyen d'effacer simplement le disque dur?


 Surement si.
http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/15037...cs-hard-drive/
cf. commande wipe à la fin.

----------


## jeanfifi

> Surement si.
> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/15037...cs-hard-drive/
> cf. commande wipe à la fin.


Encore plus simple, y a ça apparemment: http://www.dban.org/
ça vous semble bien?

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> QUand je regarde 4 messages plus haut je me dis que  mon dieu, soit tu es un être supérieur capable de prédire l'avenir, soit c'était gros comme une maison.
> Personnellement je n'exclus aucune possibilité, mais je pense que t'es vachement balèze quand même.


Je vais rester humble, c'était tout de même hyper prévisible, je renonce sans peine au mérite qui pourrait m'être attribué (même si, tu as parfaitement raison, je suis super balèze).

----------


## whiterabbit

J'abonde dans le sens de smokeit, un simple changement de carte graphique devrait suffire, un i7 920 est loin d'être fini, par contre, passer d'une GTX 275 à la nouvelle génération (NVIDIA GTX 660 ou + / AMD HD 7850 ou +) te fera le plus grand bien.
Je suis récemment passé d'une GTX 275 à une GTX 660 Ti ... pour accompagner mon vieux Q6600  :;):

----------


## ra-ra-raspoutine

avec mise a niveau de l'OS pour directx 10 -11 ?

----------


## ispik

> Config canhardXV 
> *fixed* : je m'aperçois il n'y a pas d'OS dans cette config *?*
> ca veut dire qu'il faut acheter l'OS a part et se l'installer,old school style *.*

----------


## ra-ra-raspoutine

ok...

mieux vaux partir sur windows 8,si j'ai bien tout compris ??

----------


## whiterabbit

Win8 si tu aimes la nouveauté que représente l'interface type "tactile", Win7 sinon  ::):

----------


## Tilt

En même temps l'interface tactile on peut se débrouiller pour ne jamais s'en servir donc l'argument ne me semble pas pertinent.

Si on a déjà win7 la question j'upgrade ou pas se pose mais si on a aucun des deux y'a pas à hésiter c'est windows 8 direct pour les améliorations puisqu'on peut désactiver "Merde_UI" y'a plus aucun argument contre win8, que du pour.

----------


## whiterabbit

Les goûts et les couleurs  :;): 
Quand on est dans le subjectif, la pertinence n'est pas forcément de mise.

Il n'a peut-être pas envie de changement, et sans avoir à bidouiller.

Bref, ce qu'il faut retenir, c'est qu'il ne sera pas bridé par Win7, donc il a le choix  ::):

----------


## SylSquiddy

Coin coin, 
je cherche un blu-ray rom silencieux, pour visionner des films blu-ray. Vous pouvez m'aider?

----------


## Gwenn

Je crois pas que ça existe, d'autant que la lecture se fait pas en continu (le disque tourne le temps de charger une partie du contenu dans la RAM, puis s'arrête, puis ça repart) et du coup quand il tourne il le fait plus vite -_-'
Et si tu veux voir des blu-ray, s'pas vraiment possible de charger tout le contenu dans ta RAM, sauf si t'en a vraiment vraiment beaucoup.

Bon après je t'avoue que quand je regarde un blu-ray sur mon PC, le problème n'est pas le bruit du lecteur (qui de toute façon est atténué par le cax que je porte et le son qui en sort) mais les freeze que je rencontre (en général entre 15 et 20 pour un film) voire des fois les plantages qui m'obligent à redémarrer mon ordi (jusqu'à 3 par film).
Problème que bien entendu je ne rencontre pas sur des films en HD téléchargés mais bon  ::rolleyes::

----------


## DarzgL

> Je crois pas que ça existe, d'autant que la lecture se fait pas en continu (le disque tourne le temps de charger une partie du contenu dans la RAM, puis s'arrête, puis ça repart) et du coup quand il tourne il le fait plus vite -_-'
> Et si tu veux voir des blu-ray, s'pas vraiment possible de charger tout le contenu dans ta RAM, sauf si t'en a vraiment vraiment beaucoup.
> 
> Bon après je t'avoue que quand je regarde un blu-ray sur mon PC, le problème n'est pas le bruit du lecteur (qui de toute façon est atténué par le cax que je porte et le son qui en sort) mais les freeze que je rencontre (en général entre 15 et 20 pour un film) voire des fois les plantages qui m'obligent à redémarrer mon ordi (jusqu'à 3 par film).
> Problème que bien entendu je ne rencontre pas sur des films en HD téléchargés mais bon


Perso je n'ai pas ce genre de problème chez moi (lecteur Samsung d'entrée de gamme). Et le disque semble tourner à vitesse constante, pas de changements de vitesse par à-coups comme tu le décris...
En tout cas c'est relativement discret pendant la lecture (le bruit n'est pas supérieur à celui de mon PC au repos, qui est déjà très modéré).

----------


## Kira

Dites, bien que j'ai créé un topic pour ma nouvelle config, je regarde attentivement quand même la config CanHard XV (http://www.materiel.net/ordinateur/m...mer-84570.html). La question est : c'est quoi la marque de la gtx660? Msi (normal ou avec le twin forzor), Asus, Gigabyte? C'est marqué nulle part et question silence c'est important pour moi ^^

----------


## Kwiss

> Dites, bien que j'ai créé un topic pour ma nouvelle config, je regarde attentivement quand même la config CanHard XV (http://www.materiel.net/ordinateur/m...mer-84570.html). La question est : c'est quoi la marque de la gtx660? Msi (normal ou avec le twin forzor), Asus, Gigabyte? C'est marqué nulle part et question silence c'est important pour moi ^^


Plop,
Alors j'ai tenté de refaire le même panier pour estimer quel est la GTX 660 utilisé.
Config CanHard XV
Donc d'après mon panier, ça serait plutôt la MSI, même si je suppose que c'est selon la disponibilité des stocks.

----------


## Yemmeth

Pour avoir la Canhard depuis la semaine dernière je peux te confirmer que c'est celle ci :

http://www.materiel.net/carte-graphi...-go-82073.html

----------


## Isamu

J'ai un Q8200 (le mal aimée) et je suis sur le cul de voir qu'en rajoutant juste une petite 7850, tout tourne très bien.  ::): 
alors avec un i7 920 ^^

----------


## vive la cliff

J'ai pas encore pris le dernier cpc hw. En écran 27', ils conseillent toujours le Iiyama prolite machin ?

----------


## toufmag

Hello,

Heureux propriétaire d'une CanHard XV depuis hier, j'ai une petite question : les ventilos du boitiers sont réglés sur mini. Il faut les laisser ainsi ou changer pour le réglage du milieu voire le plus haut ?

Merci.

----------


## Qiou87

Lance un jeu bien gourmand et l'utilitaire Hardware monitor en même temps. Il te donnera la température de tes composants. Tant que le CPU dépasse pas 60° et le GPU 70° inutile d'augmenter la vitesse des ventilos.

----------


## toufmag

ok merci je vais tester.

il faut laisser la trappe avant ouverte ? l'air est évacué par le ventilo arrière et celui de devant le fait entrer. Il entre également par les grilles supérieures sans ventilo. La grille d ' a ération sur le coté sert pour les ventilos du GPU et du CPU ?

----------


## Yemmeth

En parlant de la Canhard justement, je me retrouve depuis 2-3 jours avec un petit cliquetis assez énervant provenant visiblement de l'alim.

Dois je m'inquiéter ou alors c'est tout à fait normal ?

----------


## toufmag

c'est normal que le CPU soit à 3,8 Ghz au lieu de 3,4 par défaut ??

----------


## johnclaude

Non ça va exploser! 

Spoiler Alert! 


(à moins que ça soit le mode turbo qui fasse son travail)

----------


## Nulenlatin

> En parlant de la Canhard justement, je me retrouve depuis 2-3 jours avec un petit cliquetis assez énervant provenant visiblement de l'alim.
> 
> Dois je m'inquiéter ou alors c'est tout à fait normal ?


Quel genre de cliquetis ? Quelle alim' ? Est-ce un bruit genre ça ? Le bruit s'intensifie-t-il avec les jours ou la charge (ou les deux) ?

Si oui, je te conseille (c'est ce qu'on m'a conseillé ici car j'ai eu le même problème) de faire changer ton alim'. Si elle n'est plus sous garantie, je crois (d'après un bonhomme d'une boutique d'électronique que je suis allé voir) que c'est irréparable sauf par un connaisseur (c'est probablement un genre de bobine bizarre dont j'ai oublié le nom qui n'est pas distribué en magasin qui est en cause).

En tous cas a priori ce n'est pas normal.

----------


## Yemmeth

Merci beaucoup nulenlatin c'est exactement ce bruit la !!! 

Bon le PC à 2 semaines et l'alim est déjà morte youpi...

----------


## al pacino

Yo les Canards...

Que pensez vous de la config Serious Gamer de Materiel.net / Clubic... c'est de la bonne ? pas de truc louche foireux...

J'hésite un peu a me prendre un CanHard XV... ou le Serious Gamer...

Ce qui m'embete c'est la carte graphique, j'aurais voulu du Nvidia pour changer un peu :smile:

Bref, je me tate... (j'ai pas envie de passer trois plombes a configurer un PC, c'est pour ca que je me tourne vers les configs toute faite)

----------


## n3os

Ben la Canard XV a une Nvidia GTX 660.

----------


## al pacino

> Ben la Canard XV a une Nvidia GTX 660.


Oui j'ai vu, mais le Serious Gamer a l'air de dépoter... je veux dire ca serait bête de se prendre un truc moins balaise juste pour une envie de marque lié à un marketing agressif et persuasif. Est ce que la Radeon HD 7870 est équivalente à la GTX 660 ?

----------


## Nirm

> Oui j'ai vu, mais le Serious Gamer a l'air de dépoter... je veux dire ca serait bête de se prendre un truc moins balaise juste pour une envie de marque lié à un marketing agressif et persuasif. Est ce que la Radeon HD 7870 est équivalente à la GTX 660 ?


Bonsoir,
En quoi "dépote" t'elle?
RAM à la fréquence trop élevée, SSD moyen...

Pour cette somme, Qiou te peaufine la config à 1000 du topic des bourgeois en incluant une Nvidia et le montage. Tu gagnes même 100 euros.

----------


## al pacino

> bonsoir,
> en quoi "dépote" t'elle?
> Ram à la fréquence trop élevée, ssd moyen...
> 
> Pour cette somme, qiou te peaufine la config à 1000 du topic des bourgeois en incluant une nvidia et le montage. Tu gagnes même 100 euros.


ha ha !




> Yo les Canards...
> 
> c'est de la bonne ? pas de truc louche foireux...


Merci de répondre a ma question  :;):  :;): 

Bon je voulais prendre un truc tout fait pour pas m'emmerder... mais je sais bien que ca laisse un arrière gout d'inachevé dans la bouche, le gout de la facilité et de la carotte... Bon aller, j'hésite plus, je fais du sur mesure... Je vais créer un topic et arrêter de polluer cet endroit empli de sagesse  :;):  Merci messieurs  :;): 


Topic is now alive !

----------


## Nirm

> ha ha !
> 
> Merci de répondre a ma question 
> 
> Bon je voulais prendre un truc tout fait pour pas m'emmerder... mais je sais bien que ca laisse un arrière gout d'inachevé dans la bouche, le gout de la facilité et de la carotte... Bon aller, j'hésite plus, je fais du sur mesure... Je vais créer un topic et arrêter de polluer cet endroit empli de sagesse  Merci messieurs


Bon j'ai répondu à demi mot mais pour moi, c'est pas vraiment "de la bonne", tu l'auras compris.
Et j'insiste, si tu veux, pour 40euros maxi, un VPC te la montera.
Au même prix, tu auras mieux, moins cher tu auras aussi bien ( SSD de qualité de 120Go, DD de 1To, la CG qui va bien, etc...)

----------


## al pacino

Ha merde, je me suis mal exprimé, je voulais dire "merci d'avoir répondu a ma question"... en fait tu m'as convaincu rapidement de passer par la case config sur mesure  :;):

----------


## Nirm

Salut.
DDR2, donc à changer...
Pour le reste, i5 4xxx sans "k" + CM en B85 (format ATX ou µATX en fonction de ton boitier) ira parfaitement.

----------


## Carpette

> Je souhaiterai faire un upgrade de ma Carte-Mère/Processeur (du Core 2 Duo E6750...), mais dans les Kits proposés par CPC je trouve qu'il manque un niveau entre le Kit Chenette XV  (à base de Core i3 3220) et de Kit Artine XV (à base de Core i5 4670K)
> 
> Est ce qu'il y aurait quelque chose d'intermédiaire (en terme de prix et de performance) entre ces 2 kits, à base de Core i5 ?
> 
> Autre question, la RAM de ma config actuelle c'est du "G.Skill Kit Extreme2 2 x 1 Go PC6400 HK". Est ce que c'est réutilisable dans une nouvelle config, ou bien faut il forcément intégralement le même type de barrette ?


Pour les procs je ne sais pas, mais pour la ram, le plus gros soucis c'est pas tant le type de la ram que la quantité. Des barettes de 1Go ... c'est un peu faiblard.
Tu va remplir des slots de CM pour pas grand chose la.

----------


## JPKoffe

Ah si, si il change de plateforme, adieu DDR2, welcome DDR3.

----------


## Nirm

> ...





> ...


Too late  :Cigare:

----------


## Carpette

> Too late


Trop rapide, je m'incline ... (mais en prenant mes précautions)

edit: tu triches aussi, tu fais des réponses courtes, donc plus rapides à taper.

----------


## Nirm

> edit: tu triches aussi, tu fais des réponses c*omplètes*.


Fixeeeeeed!

----------


## Zebb

Merci pour vos réponses on ne peut plus rapide!

Question con : à quoi correspond le K dans le nom des Proc Intel ?

Ah et j'avais oublié une petite précision : je souhaite réutiliser ma carte graphique actuelle (GeForce 560Ti-donc du PCI Express 2.0 x16), il y a pas soucis de compatibilité avec une CM B85 ? (et pas besoin de Carte Graphique intégrée, si ça peut faire baisser le prix)

----------


## Carpette

> Merci pour vos réponses on ne peut plus rapide!
> 
> Question con : à quoi correspond le K dans le nom des Proc Intel ?
> 
> Ah et j'avais oublié une petite précision : je souhaite réutiliser ma carte graphique actuelle (GeForce 560Ti-donc du PCI Express 2.0 x16), il y a pas soucis de compatibilité avec une CM B85 ? (et pas besoin de Carte Graphique intégrée, si ça peut faire baisser le prix)


Le K c'est pour signofier que le coefficient multiplicateur est débloqué, que tu peux donc overclocker facilement

(normalement je suis plus rapide que Nirm sur ce coup la, du coup je le laisse répondre au soucis de CM  ::lol:: )

----------


## Le ChIeN fOu

Le K signifie que le coefficient multiplicateur du CPu est débloqué !

Pour la CG, pas de problème de compatibilité avec une CM B85, par contre choisir de ne pas avoir de carte vidéo intégrée c'est pas possible malheureusement  ::):

----------


## Nirm

Quel serait ton budget pour l'ensemble CPU/CM/RAM?
Quel est le reste de ta config, boitier et alim notamment?
Et non, pas de différence visible entre PCI-E 2.0 et 3.0.



> par contre choisir de ne pas avoir de carte vidéo intégrée c'est pas possible malheureusement


 Sûr? ::P: 
Tu peux, tu peux...
En Intel comme en AMD, cette fonctionnalité, enfin son intégration au CPU et "récente" et pas encore globale.  :;):

----------


## Le ChIeN fOu

Ah ouais Oo
Je parlais dans le genre où tu pourrais choisir, pour une même config, avec/sans chipset vidéo intégré.

Si c'est effectivement ça je veux bien vers le dossier/info !

----------


## Nirm

Le *i5 3350P*, par exemple, ne possède pas de chipset graphique (le fameux IGP) intégré.
En plus du contrôleur mémoire, de la gestion PCI-E, Intel a intégré cette fonctionnalité aux CPU avec le LGA 1156 (tout cela était avant inclus dans le NorthBridge).
De la même manière, les Fx d'AMD n'en ont pas non plus*

*: le terme IGP est lié à Intel.

----------


## Zebb

> Quel serait ton budget pour l'ensemble CPU/CM/RAM?
> Quel est le reste de ta config, boitier et alim notamment?


Pour le budget, - de 300€.

Sinon le reste de ma config c'est:
Alim :Seasonic S12-II 500Proc: Intel Core 2 Duo E6750Carte-mère: Gigabyte GA-P35C-DS3RCarte-vidéo: GeGorce 560 TiRAM : G.Skill Kit Extreme2 4 x 1 Go PC6400 HKTour : Asus TA-211 (donc format ATX)
avec en plus 2 HDD et 1 SSD.

Ça va coincer niveau puissance électrique ?

----------


## Nirm

Sur matos, *panier à 290€* en ATX.
Tu peux aussi opter pour une CM en µATX (chipset B85) ou une ATX H81 (limité en RAM (maxi 16Go), en nombre de ports USB et au PCI-E mais moins cher).

Et non pas de soucis pour l'alim, c'est ça quand on prend une alim de qualité, elle duuuuuure. :Ragondin:

----------


## Le ChIeN fOu

@Nirm : Merci ! du coup il n'existe pas de processeur version avec/sans chipset vidéo intégré (pour un même modèle je veux dire), et du coup choix restreint pour le processeur ?
(d'ailleurs le P a un rapport ou pas du tout ?)

----------


## Nirm

Pas sur les dernières générations d'Intel.
Le "S" signifie "castré pour un TDP plus faible (et une fréquence freinée)"*.
Le "P": Peut pas se passer de CG
Le "T": pire que le "S".

*: traduction Intel-->Français par Nirm.

----------


## sloan

Bonsoir,
Juste pour un retour sur la configuration.
J'ai monté ça : 

- Fractal Design Define R4 Titanium Grey
- WD Green Desktop 1 To SATA 6Gb/s
- SSD 120 GO
- Sapphire  HD 7730 1GB
- LDLC BG-400
- MSI B75A-G41
- Intel Pentium G2020 (2.9 GHz)
- Samsung SH-224DB/BEBE
- 4 Go DD3
J'en ai eu pour 500€... Et mes parents sont ravis! C'est sur que leur pc avait 10 ans quand même.

Pour le montage pas de problème, le Define R4 est vraiment peu bruyant, bien ventilé, plein de place et beau! N'hésitez pas trop longtemps.

Encore merci pour l'aide que vous m'avez apporté.

----------


## SuperLowl

> - Sapphire  HD 7730 1GB


Qui t'a conseillé ça ? Parce que je suis presque certain, mais ça reste à confirmer, que le chipset vidéo intégré au CPU fait aussi bien.

Sinon, le reste est excellent pour une utilisation bureautique. Je trouve le boitier un peu overkill pour ce qu'il y a l'intérieur mais c'est le genre de boitier que tu peux garder quelques temps sans souci.

----------


## MrChris

J'allais faire la même remarque concernant le 7730 (qui est quand même bien plus puissante que du intel HD mais inutile pour un PC de bureautique/mulitmédia).

----------


## khymera

Bonjour,

Je voulais me monter une configuration pour jouer à bas prix.

J' ai l'intention du coup de changer ma carte mère, ma ram et mon processeur et mettre le tout dans le boitier cooler master 431 elite que je me suis acheté cet été tout en gardant mon alim, mes deux DD.

J'ai un carte graphique que je me suis acheté l'année dernière qui est pas mal (et surtout pas cher) Radeon HD6770, j'envisagerai (conditionnel) de faire un ajout de deuxième carte du même type, est-ce que cela vaut le coup ?

Que me conseillez-vous pour ces 3 éléments, j'ai cru voir qu'en AMD on pouvait avoir des configs performantes et intéressantes en rapport qualité/prix.

Merci  ::):

----------


## misterbobsan

Bonjour,

Je t'invites à te diriger vers le topic apporoprié => http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/25...0-800%C2%80%29  :;):

----------


## sloan

On m'avait aidé à faire la config. La seule chose que j'ai changé c'est justement la carte graphique pour rester dans les frais de mes parents (et qui ne sert de toute façon a ne faire tourner que de vieux jeux).

Pour info, on m'avait conseillé la HD 7770, ca vous semblera surement plus normal.

----------


## SuperLowl

En effet, ça semble bien plus logique.
Maintenant, deux options s'offrent à toi :
- soit tu gardes le panier en l'état, avec cette HD 7730 très médiocre, et tu croises les doigts pour que même tes vieux jeux ne la mettent pas à genoux. C'est possible, mais précises-nous le type de jeux en question et la résolution écran pour qu'on puisse confirmer ;
- soit tu gardes la HD 7770 et on peut économiser sur quelques autres points, comme le boitier, qui me semble _overkill_ pour une telle config' en termes de volume, de poids, de système d'insonorisation etc.

----------


## Nirm

> Bonsoir,
> Juste pour un *retour* sur la configuration.
> *J'ai monté* ça : 
>  Et *mes parents sont ravis! C'est sur que leur pc avait 10 ans quand même*.
> ...Encore merci pour l'aide que vous m'avez apporté.


 ::siffle:: 
Je crois qu'il parle au passé...

----------


## SuperLowl

Hmm... Bon ben ce sera mon option 1 alors.  ::ninja::

----------


## Hadage

Bonsoir tout le monde,

J'aimerais avoir votre avis entre deux configs. En effet n'étant pas très tenté par le montage d'un pc (déja fait mais c'est pas quelque chose qui me plais des masses étant à chaque fois du genre très nerveux à l'idée de faire des conneries) donc je souhaitais prendre la canhard. Cependant comme elle n'était pas encore passé au i5 4K j'ai fais un tour des configs sur le net et je suis tombé sur celle-ci (que j'imagine vous avez surement déjà vu) à 1169€

http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00137443.html

Intel Core i5-4670K - Quad Core (3.4 GHz, Turbo jusqu'à 3.8 GHz)
Carte mère MSI Z87-G45 Gaming (Chipset Intel Z87 Express)
G.Skill XL Series RipJaws X Series 8 Go (kit 2x 4 Go) DDR3-SDRAM PC12800 CL9
Seagate 7200.14 - 2 To 7200 RPM 2 Mo Serial ATA III
Corsair Carbide 300R - Boitier moyen tour
LDLC BG-500 - Alimentation 500W 80PLUS Bronze
Microsoft Windows 8 OEM 64 bits


Vous imaginez bien ma question mais la réponse étant simple vis à vis de la canhard actuelle, qu'en pensez vous par rapport à la future canhard surement proche (Ou j'imagine un I5 tout neuf et une nvidia 760). Mais surtout y a t'il quelque chose que moi qui ne suis pas non plus le roi du hardware aurait raté et serait particulièrement mauvais sur la ldlc pour expliquer la présence d'une 770 avec tout ce qui faut sur ce pc à ce prix? (en dehors du ssd absent mais que je peux récupéré sur ma config actuelle)

Désolé la journée à été longue j’espère que je suis clair dans mes propos

Merci à vous

----------


## Nirm

Bonsoir et soit le bienvenu.
On va faire court, ni l'une ni l'autre.
Si tu as pris le temps de te promener sur notre forum tu verras que l'on propose des bases de configs en rapport avec le budget de chacun.
Pour le tien, *le topic des configs au foie gras* semble tout indiqué (1000, 1500 ou 2000€).
En y ajoutant l'OS et le montage tu devrais tourner autour des 1150€.

Les configs proposées ici ont pour but d'apporter le maximum de performance avec un maximum de fiabilité, de solidité et de silence.

Comme je l'ai dit, ces configs sont des bases et peuvent donc être adaptées à tes besoins/souhaits/envies (place, budget, utilisations).
N'hésite pas à suivre le lien donné pour voir ce que Qiou propose pour 1000€, je suis sûr que tu y trouveras ton bonheur.  :;):

----------


## Hadage

> Bonsoir et soit le bienvenu.
> On va faire court, ni l'une ni l'autre.
> Si tu as pris le temps de te promener sur notre forum tu verras que l'on propose des bases de configs en rapport avec le budget de chacun.
> Pour le tien, *le topic des configs au foie gras* semble tout indiqué (1000, 1500 ou 2000€).
> En y ajoutant l'OS et le montage tu devrais tourner autour des 1150€.
> 
> Les configs proposées ici ont pour but d'apporter le maximum de performance avec un maximum de fiabilité, de solidité et de silence.
> 
> Comme je l'ai dit, ces configs sont des bases et peuvent donc être adaptées à tes besoins/souhaits/envies (place, budget, utilisations).
> N'hésite pas à suivre le lien donné pour voir ce que Qiou propose pour 1000€, je suis sûr que tu y trouveras ton bonheur.


Merci à toi j'ai testé la config en y remplaçant la 760 par la 770 et effectivement tout en restant dans les même prix elle est un poil mieux. Je vais réfléchir à tout ça et prendre ma décision. Il devient plus que temps de remplacer ma vieille config
Encore merci

----------


## Nirm

> Encore merci


 De rien, et n'hésite pas à poster là bas (si ce que tu retiens est basé sur une des propositions qui y est faite) ou ici pour d'autres questions.

----------


## Ghargan

Bonjour, 

J'ai une petite question en ce qui concerne la config ducky (materiel.net propose deja la version 18) - est ce qu'elle suffira pour faire tourner les jeux assez recents en 1980x1024 avec un bon level de detail? Pas de gros fps hein, mais je pense deja aux Watchdogs, Thief 4....

Apres mon quotidien c'est plus Wot/Endless Space mais j'aimerais savoir si j'ai une marge de manoeuvre avec cette config, ou bien si ça vaut le coup d'investir dans un truc type CanHard.

Merci d'avance!

----------


## Nirm

Le support LDLC t'a expliqué que leur machine était mieux que la machine de materiel.net

Relis cette phrase, tu comprendras ce qui nous surprend...

----------


## Daedaal

Quelle est la consommation en ressources processeur d'un browser internet ouvert sur un walkthrough ? Youtube ou en version texte ? Quel browser ? En tâche de fond pendant que tu es en jeu ? En premier plan pendant que ton jeu est minimisé ? Quel est leur ratio dans la consommation de ressources du proc ?

Quelle est la crédibilité du SAV d'une marque par rapport aux comparaisons qu'ils effectuent entre leurs produits et ceux de la concurrence ?

Le lapin est-il vraiment en retard ou est-ce que c'est sa montre qui avance ?

Aujourd'hui est-ce réellement mon non-anniversaire ? Tu reprends du thé ?

Tu ne crois pas que tu devrais un peu essayer de te documenter par toi même sur les bases (ne serais-ce qu'en lisant la section HW) avant de poser des questions tellement vagues qui ont aussi peu de chances de trouver une réponse qu'Alab de serrer une nana dans les 2 ans qui viennent ?

----------


## Nirm

> Tu ne crois pas que tu devrais un peu essayer de te documenter par toi même sur les bases (ne serais-ce qu'en lisant la section HW) avant de poser des questions tellement vagues qui ont aussi peu de chances de trouver une réponse qu'*Alab de serrer une nana dans les 2 ans qui viennent* ?


  ::XD:: 

Topic des quotes!  ::ninja::

----------


## kenshironeo

En fait j'ai encore du mal à différencier les diférents CPU, par exemple j'ai du mal à voir la différence entre le G32220 et mon vieux duocore E8400, ils ont la même fréquence, la même fréquence de bus(restée figée à 1333 MHZ)à et une mémoire cache similaire proche(6 mo pour le e8400,3 pour le 3220).


Seul change le socket, qui correspond aux générations de cpu.

----------


## Ragondin

> Ben je ne suis pas sûr en fait.
> Faudrait que Rag' vienne nous éclairer, mais pour ce que je sais, c'est:
> - BG sur base S12II
> - QS sur base Serie-G
> - QS FLP sur base serie P fanless
> 
> Les TA étant non modulaire et bronze, je ne vois que des S12II possible comme base.



Ptain Nirm... Désespoir de voir que KenshiStory t'as mouché, je suis tristesse.  ::P: 
La 650 bronze a existé chez Seasonic en filaire et en retail.... C'est une vieille base Bronze qui a fait ses preuves. Outre cela, tu as des Bulks dispo en 650W qui peuvent être prise pour du retail  ::):

----------


## Nirm

Derrière le socket, c'est l'architecture qui change et avec la manière dont il est construit, les instructions exécutées (en plus du champ de ces instructions).
Les seules manières d'aller plus loin seront "descendre" au niveau architecture et partir dans des explications assez compliquées (que je ne maîtrise pas) ou lire les tests.
Autant ceux sur HFR que les papiers du Doc par exemple, pour te faire une idée des différences en utilisation.

---------- Post added at 19h36 ---------- Previous post was at 19h35 ----------




> Ptain Nirm... Désespoir de voir que KenshiStory t'as mouché, je suis tristesse. 
> La 650 bronze a existé chez Seasonic en filaire et en retail.... C'est une vieille base Bronze qui a fait ses preuves. Outre cela, tu as des Bulks dispo en 650W qui peuvent être prise pour du retail


 J'admets mon ignorance, mais ce n'est pas Kenshi, hein, c'est LDLC.  :;): 
Et en fouillant sur le site SeaSonic, je n'ai pas trouvé de rétail ressemblant assez.  :Emo:

----------


## Ragondin

Car elle n'existe plus. Mais, tu avais les Seasonic Energy Plus en 550 et 650W par exemple. En Bulk, tu as la gamme ET qui peut servir de base voire certaine modulaire. Bref, y a le choix.

----------


## Nirm

Je pensais aux S12 II 650 au début (elles ont bien existées avec cette puissance?).
Et j'ai rien trouvé de parlant sur le site, pour être honnête. 
Du coup, merci de tes précisions!  ::wub::

----------


## Daedaal

> En fait j'ai encore du mal à différencier les diférents CPU, par exemple j'ai du mal à voir la différence entre le G32220 et mon vieux duocore E8400, ils ont la même fréquence, la même fréquence de bus(restée figée à 1333 MHZ)à et une mémoire cache similaire proche(6 mo pour le e8400,3 pour le 3220).
> 
> 
> Seul change le socket, qui correspond aux générations de cpu.


Le problème c'est que tu te pose des questions (ici sur les différences entre les générations de CPU) qui impliquent des réponses concernant l'architecture et le fonctionnement des processeurs que "seule" la section *X86 ADV* pourra te détailler finement, mais que tu ne sais pas différencier un thread d'un cœur...

Pour prendre une analogie sportive, tu es en train de demander comment calculer ta longueur optimale de foulée sur un 100m en finale des JO alors que tu ne sais pas encore marcher et que tu sais à peine ce qu'est un pied.

Tu sais, les nains aussi ils commencent petit...

----------


## Frypolar

> Le problème c'est que je suis en train de répondre à kenshironeo


Fixed  :;): 

Sinon vous connaissez des canards avec des AMD FX ?

----------


## Nirm

> Sinon vous connaissez des canards avec des AMD FX ?


Buite a le 8320 et joue un peu avec il me semble, mais c'est pas son utilisation première.
Et on l'avait conseillé aussi Herve pour de la retouche photo, mais il est rare de le voir dans le coin (coin).

Et récemment un Fx 4 est passé pour une MàJ de CG, je crois.

----------


## Asef4540

Bonjour, que pensez vous de cette config ? Surtout pour des jeux genre skyrim, the elder scrolls online ou kingdom of amalaur.


   1 x COOLER MASTER STORM SCOUT BLACK (sans alim)
   1 x WINDOWS 8 OEMB
   1 x SAMSUNG SH-224BB SH-224BB/BEBE graveur dvd 24X DVD+RW black sata
   1 x 1TB WESTERN DIGITAL CAVIAR BLUE WD10EZEX 7200 trs 64mb sata 3
   1 x MSI GeForce N760 TF 2GD5 GTX760 TWIN FROZR GAMING / Dvi-i+Dvi-D+HDMi+Dp
   1 x 8Gb (1 x 8Gb) Crucial Specteck 1600Mhz DDR3 - UDIMM - cl11
   1 x INTEL I5 4570 socket 1150 3.2ghz up to 3.6ghz (turbo frequency ) 6mb tray
   1 x ASUS H87M-E socket 1150 chps intel H87 high-endurance 5X protection new uefi bios 4X ddr3 1600 vga
   1 x TITAN DC-156V925X/R pour socket Intel 1150/1155/1156
   1 x COOLER MASTER G600W 80+ bronze RS600-ACAAB1
  2x PS2 , 1x LAN 10/100/1000 , Carte son 5.1
  4x USB 3.0 , 2x USB 2.0 face arriere 
  4x usb 2.0 face avant
  Prise son casque + micro face avant 
► garantie SHS de deux ans sur ce pc
► garantie de deux ans légale sur ce pc

899€

----------


## Nos

C'est cher pour ce que c'est

----------


## oldgameramd

> Bonjour, que pensez vous de cette config ? Surtout pour des jeux genre skyrim, the elder scrolls online ou kingdom of amalaur.
> 
> 
>    1 x COOLER MASTER STORM SCOUT BLACK (sans alim)
>    1 x WINDOWS 8 OEMB
>    1 x SAMSUNG SH-224BB SH-224BB/BEBE graveur dvd 24X DVD+RW black sata
>    1 x 1TB WESTERN DIGITAL CAVIAR BLUE WD10EZEX 7200 trs 64mb sata 3
>    1 x MSI GeForce N760 TF 2GD5 GTX760 TWIN FROZR GAMING / Dvi-i+Dvi-D+HDMi+Dp
>    1 x 8Gb (1 x 8Gb) Crucial Specteck 1600Mhz DDR3 - UDIMM - cl11
> ...


Tu as déjà ouvert un topic, un canard (julz) le suit. Il t'a d'ailleurs posé une question avant de déplacer le sujet ailleurs répond lui au moins  ::):  .
Si jamais il met du temps d'autres canards confirmés te répondront. ce n'est pas du " question-réponse" ils ont une occupation ils font de leur mieux pour répondre  à tout le monde.

Tu ne seras pas oublié juste de la patience, si tu as des questions ton topic ouvert fera l'affaire afin de centraliser les infos pour composer ton panier.

;-) Patience, patience, fin de journée, patience ...  ::):

----------


## Asef4540

Je sais bien, c'est juste que oldgameramd m'a conseillé de poster ici  ::):

----------


## oldgameramd

> Je sais bien, c'est juste que oldgameramd m'a conseillé de poster ici





> Salut Asef4540, je te souhaite la bienvenue.
> 
> Tu trouveras le topic des configs au foie gras *ICI* annoncé par Julz.


C'était pour te faire de la lecture en attendant qu'un canard expérimenté te réponde  ::):  .
Pourtant je ne suis pas un confus-canard  :B):  .
Pas grave pour la confusion c'est la fin de journée mon ami belge  ::):  .

----------


## Asef4540

Désolé pour ce malentendu alors  ::):

----------


## oldgameramd

> Désolé pour ce malentendu alors


C'est un "bon" malentendu  ::):  ,si tu es patient  t'auras un panier gras de coin-coin  ::): 

Suis ton topic tu ne seras pas déçu, si tu as du pain séché, un peu de cacahuète, ..., n'hésite pas  à le laisser dans ton topic sans oublier une bonne karmeliet à la pression, tout cela au bord du lac. Shuuuuut garde le pour toi  ::): 

Bonne fin de journée mes Coin-coins

----------


## Azru

Bonjour, mon PC actuel datant de 2007 vient de me lâcher. Les plombs ont sauté et pas la tour ne réagit plus. Je suspecte l'alim ou la cm.
Ma config actuelle :
Q6600
Cm, asus p5n32e sli plus
4go de ddr2 corsair
Gt440 (ma 8800gtx ma lâché il y a 2 ans)
Achetée très cher en 2007, je me tâte à la réparer ou passer sur un nouveau PC.
Je fais beaucoup de photoshop et indesign et du jeu (FPS, mmo)
http://www.materiel.net/ordinateur/m...mer-98527.html cette config me paraît pas mal surtout que je ne souhaite plus mettre plus de 1000€ dans une tour ! 
Ma question est la suivante :
Intérêt de réparer ma tour ? Obsolète (je pense) ?
Config qui tient la route pour mon utilisation ? (Écran 22 pouces)
Possibilité de rajouter des Disques dur ? (3)
Merci

----------


## Anonyme210226

Tu vas passer d'un proco 4 coeurs à un 2 coeurs. Tu vas pleurer avec photoshop et indesign.
Prends une base CanHard, tu peux économiser sur les DD et éventuellement sur le SSD, ça devrait tomber aux alentours de 1000 €. Ou alors économise sur la CGF et prends une R9 270X au lieu de la GTX760.

----------


## UndeadThings

http://www.ldlc.com/b-74e9446a52722f39.html
Truc dans ce genre, avec un beau SSD et une CG plus puissante qu'un 760  :;):

----------


## Monsieur GyBB

...

Bonjour les canards,

Après quelques temps passés à parcourir le forum et très impressionné par la réactivité et la dispo des principaux participants, je vais à mon tour faire appel à vos lumières !

Achat d'une nouvelle tour en cours ; avec fidélité, je m'oriente vers les configs CPC de materiel.net (étant très sensible à l'argument "retour SAV"... et surtout étant une grosse quiche du matos informatique et du montage de PC, comme ça c'est dit...)

Donc hésitation entre le CanHard XIX et le Ducky XIX, le Matbench n'étant plus affiché, j'ai un peu de mal à me faire une idée des puissances respectives.

Utilisation multimédia en général et du jeu (WOW, AC voire quelques nouveaux trucs) avec l'idée d'avoir une tour qui reste performante quelques années avec un peu de MAJ des composants.
Achat de 2ème écran en cours, sans doute un Iiyama pour une utilisation bureau + moniteur télé/vidéo de salon.

Le budget du CanHard est un peu au dessus de ce que j'avais prévu (~1000 euros) mais choisir un nouveau PC et remettre dedans tous mes p'tits trucs est toujours une corvée sans nom pour moi, donc si le CanHard me permet une utilisation plus facile et une "espérance de vie" plus longue, je prends...
Si le Ducky est suffisant sans restriction, je prends...

Merci d'avance !

-Mr GyBB

...

----------


## Baalim

Salut à tous,

Je cherche actuellement un boitier micro tour (ou micro tout court) capable d'accueillir les composant de mon ordinateur actuel dont le boitier moyen tour est vraiment trop imposant.

J'ai une Geforce GTX 660 Ti, un processeur i5 3570k, deux barrêtes de 8go, un seul Hdd, pas de ssd,
Le reste est assez standard.
Impossible de me rappeler le nom de ma carte mère mais je vous dirais ça ce soir.

Je suis de toutes manières conscient qu'il me faudra peut être la changer poru que ça colle.

A l'époque, je m'étais intéressé au bitfenix prodigy.
Il y a mieux pour un prix raisonnable ?

EDIT :

Je viens de voir que bitfenix avait sorti un phenom qui me parait pas mal du tout.

----------


## Nirm

Salut Baalim.
En effet, le Prodigy a une version microATX.
Malheureusement elle n'est pas au niveau de l'originale question agencement.
Ta CG est de quelle marque?
Sur le topic des boîtiers, on recommande le N200, pour un budget serré par exemple.
Mais on a un choix assez conséquent.
Pourrais-tu nous donner ton budget et l'encombrement limite que tu souhaiterais?

----------


## Baalim

> Salut Baalim.
> En effet, le Prodigy a une version microATX.
> Malheureusement elle n'est pas au niveau de l'originale question agencement.
> Ta CG est de quelle marque?
> Sur le topic des boîtiers, on recommande le N200, pour un budget serré par exemple.
> Mais on a un choix assez conséquent.
> Pourrais-tu nous donner ton budget et l'encombrement limite que tu souhaiterais?


Je n'ai plus la marque en tête (gygabyte ou MSI, de mémoire).
Je donnerais plus de détails ce soir dès que j'aurai mon pc sous les yeux (notamment en ce qui concerne l'encombrement et la référence de ma carte mère)

Merci pour ta réponse  ::):

----------


## Nirm

De rien.
Pour la CG, MSI a l'habitude de faire des modèles assez courts, donc ça devrait aller.
Tu peux regarder les premiers posts du topic des boîtiers. J'essaie de proposer différents modèles en "cube", tour ou "HTPC".
En fonction de ton besoin, un Silencio 352, un Silverstone Grandia GD04, ou un Fractal Define Mini pourraient te plaire.

----------


## Baalim

Je vais aller voir ça.
Par contre, je me suis planté à propos de la CM.

Ma config après vérification :

boitier cooler master Elite 49*19*42
Alim cooler master GX w bronze
GPU Gygabyte geforce GTX 660ti
CM Gygabyte GA-Z77P-D3
Ram 2*4 go Corsair Vengeance

----------


## Nos

Bon, les gars, j'ai presque tout choisi  pour ma config, mais il me faut une GTX770, je prend laquelle ?

----------


## UndeadThings

Je dirais la MSI gtx 770 gaming.

----------


## Larry Coche

Msi.
Ca a l 'air d' être la coqueluche des canards en ce moment.
Edith: Grillay par un truc pas mort.

----------


## Nirm

> C'est tutafé ce que je me suis dit il y a quelques jours, étant justement en pleine réflexion d'upgrade mobo-RAM-proc !


 Ben faut attendre le 



> 21 juin


 Pour le prochain CPC HW.  :;):

----------


## El Chupalibre

C'te bonne date : fête de la musique, bière et Canar'hardware !

----------


## Nirm

> C'te bonne date : fête de la musique, bière et Canar'hardware !


 1er jour de l'Été.  :;):

----------


## jeanfifi

Salut tout le monde!
Je me tâte pour upgrader ma CanHard 14 (http://www.materiel.net/ordinateur/m...mer-82894.html). 
J'aimerais remplacer la GTX 660 (gigabyte) par une 770 (msi). 
Pensez vous que ça passe, notamment pour l'alimentation (500w) et la carte mère (l'interface mémoire de la 770 est à 256 bits et j'ai pas réussi à savoir si la carte mère (GA-Z77-D3H) supporte ce format)?
Merkiiiiii  :;):

----------


## Qiou87

> Salut tout le monde!
> Je me tâte pour upgrader ma CanHard 14 (http://www.materiel.net/ordinateur/m...mer-82894.html). 
> J'aimerais remplacer la GTX 660 (gigabyte) par une 770 (msi). 
> Pensez vous que ça passe, notamment pour l'alimentation (500w) et la carte mère (l'interface mémoire de la 770 est à 256 bits et j'ai pas réussi à savoir si la carte mère (GA-Z77-D3H) supporte ce format)?
> Merkiiiiii


Hello,

Ca passera largement pour l'alim. Pour la carte-mère tu te fiches totalement de l'interface mémoire du GPU (c'est un truc interne à la carte), ce qui compte c'est le port PCI-Express. Ta carte-mère acceptera parfaitement la carte et la MSI rentrera à l'aise dans ton boîtier.

Tu peux y aller, en somme.

----------


## SuperLowl

Je me pose par contre la question de l'intérêt d'un tel upgrade. Il y aura une différence, oui. Mais de la à claquer 250€ (peut-être moins si la GTX 660 est revendue), je suis moins certain.
Est-ce qu'il ne vaut mieux pas attendre 6 mois d'en savoir plus sur la nouvelle gamme de CG ? Un gap intéressant devrait être proposé. Sauf si évidemment, le besoin se fait vraiment sentir et dans ce cas Qiou l'a dit : tu peux y aller.

----------


## jeanfifi

Ok merci  :;): 
Je pense que je vais me laisser tenter (la msi twin frozr bidule) et jouer à Metro Last Light à fond  ::P: 

Par contre j'ai vu que la carte mère a une mise à jour disponible, tu penses que c'est de bon aloi de flasher le bois avec la maj ou ça sert à pas grand chose?

----------


## SuperLowl

Non, pas de MàJ utile si tout fonctionne.

----------


## jeanfifi

> Je me pose par contre la question de l'intérêt d'un tel upgrade. Il y aura une différence, oui. Mais de la à claquer 250€ (peut-être moins si la GTX 660 est revendue), je suis moins certain.
> Est-ce qu'il ne vaut mieux pas attendre 6 mois d'en savoir plus sur la nouvelle gamme de CG ? Un gap intéressant devrait être proposé. Sauf si évidemment, le besoin se fait vraiment sentir et dans ce cas Qiou l'a dit : tu peux y aller.


C'est juste oui mais attendre l'équivalent ce sera pour 2015, c'est loin...
Et avec la 770 je devrais être tranquille pour un moment...
J'ai envie de le faire plaisir même si le gap est pas énorme j'en conviens bien volontiers  ::):

----------


## SuperLowl

Pas de souci.  :;):

----------


## Qiou87

> J'ai envie de le faire plaisir même si le gap est pas énorme j'en conviens bien volontiers


Le gap existe, quand même. Si tu tires un bon prix de ta GTX660 et que tu as un peu de budget, c'est pas ridicule de la changer pour une 770. Pas "essentiel", mais si tu joues en full HD ou plus, tu sentiras nettement la différence quand même. C'est pas comme si tu venais ici pour nous demander si remplacer ta GTX Titan par une GTX780 Ti faisait sens, par exemple.  ::P:

----------


## jeanfifi

Je joue 1920x1080 oui.
En fait je me suis aperçu que Metro Last Light crashait quand je mettais tout à fond (hors SSAA...) avec PhysX "avancé".
En baissant d'un cran ça passe... et ça m'énerve pour un jeu qui est quand même plus très récent!
Certes il est gourmand et peut être que les nouveaux driver Nvidia ne sont plus adaptés à MLL mais bon, j'ai pris la mouche ^^
Je pensais revendre ma 660 à 90 euros (pas de boîte car version OEM vendue avec la CanHard) si ça intéresse quelqu'un  :;):

----------


## UndeadThings

Il date de mars 2013, il est encore récent, surtout qu'il est très beau!

----------


## jeanfifi

Oui très beau j'adore!
J'aimerais en profiter (et aussi profiter des jeux à venir pour au moins, disons, 1 an lol).
Par contre il est buggé: soldats figés qui te voient pas et que si tu les attaques tu restes collé à eux... ça en fout un coup à l'immersion!

----------


## SuperLowl

> En fait je me suis aperçu que Metro Last Light crashait quand je mettais tout à fond (hors SSAA...) avec PhysX "avancé".
> En baissant d'un cran ça passe... et ça m'énerve pour un jeu qui est quand même plus très récent!


Et tu vois vraiment une différence ?




> Je pensais revendre ma 660 à 90 euros (pas de boîte car version OEM vendue avec la CanHard) si ça intéresse quelqu'un


Sous les 100€, ça me parait correct. Je la voyais plus autour des 75€ mais 90 ne me parait pas malhonnête.

----------


## jeanfifi

Oui la différence est infime (le jeu paraît plus "granuleux" moins lisse).
C'est pas flagrant c'est sûr mais je serai plus longtemps tranquille avec une 770...... 2go de mémoire ou 4go d'ailleurs?

Pour la 660, va pour 80 euros lol

----------


## SuperLowl

2 Go pour jouer en full HD.
4 Go pour les définitions supérieures et/ou les gros gros mods de textures.

----------


## jeanfifi

Bon ben 2 alors  ::): 
J'ai regardé dans mon boîtier, la bête devrait rentrer à 4cm près lol (26cm le bestiau!).

La 660 tu me conseilles de la revendre ici ou plutôt sur leboncoin ou une connerie dans le genre?
Si je peux faire plaisir à un canard c'est toujours mieux, suis pas radin en plus ^^

----------


## SuperLowl

Ici bien sûr.  ::): 

Non en fait tu fais bien comme tu veux. Tu pourras certainement en tirer plus sur LBC. Mais tu te feras moins chier avec des idiots ici. Après, l'un n'empêche pas l'autre. Tu la mets ici à 80€ et sur LBC à 90.

----------


## jeanfifi

Oui je suis un garçon de qualité , je vais pas me frotter à la plèbe de LBC ^^
J'avais aussi pensé à cash converter mais ces crevards vont sûrement chercher à m'entuber (genre 50 euros).

----------


## SuperLowl

Tu peux tenter. Mais ouais, peu de chances qu'ils te proposent un prix vraiment intéressant. Faut bien qu'ils fassent leur marge. (Rien de péjoratif ici, c'est comme ça que le business marche)

----------


## jeanfifi

Ouep faut pas s'étonner  :;): )
Je vais voir si un canard parisien est intéressé !

----------


## Kass Kroute

Premier message mis à jour selon le Hardware CPC N°21  ::): 

Tout n'est pas encore dispo' chez Materiel.net. Dés que c'est le cas, merci de me le signaler ici pour que j'update.
 :;):

----------


## Larry Coche

ah, parce qu'il faut aussi qu'on fasse ton travail non rémunéré?  :tired:

----------


## Kass Kroute

Ouaip, c'est le partage des tâches : vous surveillez les configs manquantes pendant que j'essaye de me trouver l'upgrade idéal pour ma bécane.
 ::ninja:: 


Parce que j'en ai  marre d'entendre Lightroom ricaner chaque fois que je le lance sur mon Q9950 et ses 4 Go de DDR2. Je vous cause même pas de certains filtres (genre "flou de surface") avec 'toshop...
 :Emo:

----------


## JYS

Ouvre ton topic Kass Kroute ! Toute la bande se fera un plaisir de te confectionner une config' aux petits oignons.

----------


## Raymonde

Yo tout le monde 

ya un topic pour aider ceux qui veulent monter leur config eux-même, avec des conseils et des avis d'experts@cpc ?

----------


## Qiou87

> Yo tout le monde 
> 
> ya un topic pour aider ceux qui veulent monter leur config eux-même, avec des conseils et des avis d'experts@cpc ?


Un  topic du montage est référencé dans l’index des topics HW.

----------


## Corto

Bonjour,

Y'a un tuto pour le montage, un pour les canards près de chez toi qui pourraient t'aider, un sur le câble management pour faire propre et un autre sur le refroidissement.

Ils sont tous en lien dans le topic de l'index du Hardware dans lequel tu trouveras aussi d'autres topics (choix d'une config, lien vers les topics uniques sur les composants type carte vidéo, alim... et périphériques type écran, clavier...) tous plus intéressant les uns que les autres.

----------


## jeanfifi

Petite question bonus: est-ce nécessaire de désinstaller/réinstaller les pilotes Nvidia (et GeForce Experience) pour remplacer une 660 par une 770 sachant que la version des pilotes est la même (337.88)?

----------


## Jean Poulpe

> ...


Il est explicitement précisé que tout changement dans les configs canard en cas de changement de prix ou de disponibilité d'un composant se fait avec l'autorisation de CPC (ce qui rejoint ce que dit Raspou d'ailleurs)

----------


## zeblob

> Il est explicitement précisé que tout changement dans les configs canard en cas de changement de prix ou de disponibilité d'un composant se fait avec l'autorisation de CPC (ce qui rejoint ce que dit Raspou d'ailleurs)


Oui, enfin, ça c'est la théorie. En pratique, j'avais eu cette réponse de Qiou:




> Doc m'a dit qu'il y a eu un souci avec Materiel.net, et qu'il n'a pas validé ce choix de la Gainward bruyante. C'est en cours de résolution, preuve que quand vous râlez, on vous entend.


En théorie aussi, materiel.net annonce que "chaque composant est minutieusement inspecté" avant assemblage, et que le PC est "à nouveau inspecté de A à Z" après assemblage. En pratique, j'avais un gros fil dénudé sur la nappe de ce connecteur audio ce qui était visible au premier coup d'oeil (sans compter le problème sur le connecteur lui-même, visible en 30s pour peu qu'on y branche un câble jack).

---------- Post added at 13h39 ---------- Previous post was at 13h29 ----------




> J'ai fait mon retour avec la PNY et on est dans la même gamme de carte graphique avec blower. [...] Bon c'est sur que ca aurait été mieux qu'il mette dès le départ la MSI.


Je ne suis pas sûr de te suivre: tu as fait un retour sur le modèle PNY et ils te l'ont remplacée par une MSI moins bruyante?





> Par contre ton retour sur le SAV est pas franchement rassurant et n'espère pas avoir de soucis dans le futur avec ma config. Deux mois pour un connecteur ca me paraît franchement abusé. Et quand en plus au final la panne n'est toujours pas réglée... Pour info, tu as demandé un geste commercial de leur part suite à tous ces déboires?


Les deux mois sont à peu près inévitables vu leur mode de fonctionnement: 
1/ signaler le problème par mail
2/ après quelques échanges de mails, ils donnent un code de retour avec une étiquette à imprimer pour prendre en charge les frais de port
3/ dépôt du colis dans une agence relais (et c'est pas du colissimo, compter une semaine ou deux pour qu'ils reçoivent le colis)
4/ confirmation du défaut après examen de leur part
5/ mat.net contacte le fournisseur (ici fractal design), qui lui même annonce 3 à 5 semaines pour fournir une pièce de remplacement
6/ envoi du colis (directement par fractal design ou en passant par mat.net, je ne sais pas)

Avec une procédure aussi lourde, difficile de répondre rapidement.

En ce qui concerne le geste commercial, je n'ai demandé que le remplacement du connecteur foireux par une pièce fonctionnelle... Pas de réponse de leur part pour l'instant (mail envoyé mercredi dernier)

----------


## RaptorEyes

Salut à tous !
J'ai récemment changer d'ordi et je viens vous poster ma nouvelle config ici (je sais pas vraiment si c'est ici qu'on doit le faire)...
Mes exigences était de tourner autour de 60fps avec des graphisme en ultra sur la *plupart* des jeux (dont Minecraft Shaders) et aussi de pouvoir jouer à FTB, et je suis *pour l'instant* assez satisfait... (même si j'ai pas encore testé beaucoup de jeux gourmand).

Config à 680€ sur TopAchat:
-Processeur: Intel Core i5-4690 (3.5GHz)
-Carte mère: MSI B85-G43 Gaming 
-Mémoire: 2x4Go DDR3 G.Skill  
-Carte graphique: Asus GeForce GTX 750 Ti OC, 2 Go
-Disque dur: Seagate Barracuda, 1 To
-Lecteur/Graveur: Topachat GRAV22DL-BL, Noir (j'ai pris le moins cher, il ne servais qu'à installer Windows) 
-Carte Wifi: TP-Link TL-WN781ND
-Boitier avec alim: Cooler Master N400, 500W

-->Pour faire plus rapide: http://www.topachat.com/pages/config...kR6BYNHpCMs%3D

Edit: je suis assez déçu par la carte wifi mais vu le pris je vois pas pourquoi je m'étonne... Je voulais prendre une autre au départ mais ils l'ont supprimé...

Edit2: Minecraft avec Shaders extrême +/- 60fps donc hésiter pas...

Edit3: J'ai pas pris de ventirad, je sais, me frappez pas...

----------


## Qiou87

C'est le topic des configs de CanardPC ici en fait. Pour faire un retour sur ses composants, y'a le topic des retours. Sinon personne poste sa config sauf s'il a un problème: se la donner, c'est mal.  ::P: 

Puisque tu tends le bâton pour te faire battre:
- vu ton budget, le Core i5 bien cher est une ânerie. T'aurais pu prendre un 4440 et mettre plus de sous dans la carte graphique. La GTX750Ti c'est mignon, mais ça n'est pas très puissant. Si tu lances une nouveauté en résolution 1080p, ne t'attend pas à dépasser les détails moyens et oublie l'anti-aliasing. Les jeux avec des gros cubes ne sont pas un mètre-étalon fiable.
- RAS sur le reste, sauf que le WiFi c'est mieux en USB (avec une petite rallonge souvent fournie, on peut la déplacer ailleurs que derrière la tour et ainsi améliorer la réception), et que les alims intégrées au boîtier c'est nul (et les alims Cooler Master aussi, un peu)

Le ventirad, t'auras tout le temps de t'en occuper dans 2 ans, quand celui fourni par Intel fera "iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii...."

----------


## Thomelyne

J'ai une question sur les processeurs i5 que vous proposez dans la CanHard, pourquoi le 4590 au lieu du 4690 ? La différence de prix est pas énorme (20€) pour un gain de 0,2Ghz en mode normal et turbo...

Merci d'avance !

----------


## Jean Poulpe

> J'ai une question sur les processeurs i5 que vous proposez dans la CanHard, pourquoi le 4590 au lieu du 4690 ? La différence de prix est pas énorme (20€) pour un gain de 0,2Ghz en mode normal et turbo...
> 
> Merci d'avance !


Les configs de CanHard sont proposées par la rédaction CPC HW, pas par les membres du forum.
Sinon, j'imagine que c'est pour rentrer dans la gamme de prix. 10% de surcoût pour un gain de 6%, je conçois que l'intérêt puisse sembler limité aux yeux de la rédac' de CPC HW.

----------


## ToFzeGaMeR

Au sujet de la GTX 970, quel constructeur est le plus "recommandable" ?

----------


## MrChris

> Au sujet de la GTX 970, quel constructeur est le plus "recommandable" ?


Si tu as peur du Coil Whine : aucun.

Si tu cherches une carte de belle facture silencieuse et bien refroidie : Gigabyte G1, Asus Strix ou MSI Gaming.

----------


## ToFzeGaMeR

Ok merci, je m'orientais sur Gigabyte justement.

----------


## Faucon

Désolé de sortir de ma grotte, mais la config CanHard XXIII par exemple ne dispose plus de carte réseau ? On fait comment pour accéder à internet ? J'ai une vieille Livebox reliée par ethernet sur mon PC en ce moment.

----------


## Qiou87

Gné? Toute carte-mère a un chipset réseau Gigabit Ethernet intégré. Ce serait bien un comble qu'il faille ajouter une carte réseau dédiée, 1998 style.

----------


## Faucon

Ok, j'ai dû mal lire les spécifications de la carte mère.

----------


## Qiou87

C'est peut-être simplement la fiche produit qui est mal renseignée, les sites marchands ne sont pas toujours parfaits. Hésite pas à c/c la référence dans google et à aller voir la fiche produit sur le site du fabricant directement.

Ceci étant dit, une carte-mère grand public sans prise ethernet ça n'existe pas. Pas d'inquiétude à te faire.  :;):

----------


## Faucon

Merci pour ces précisions. Ca fait belle lurette que je ne n'arrive plus à suivre l'évolution des composants informatiques, ça va trop vite pour moi.

----------


## SuperLowl

Et pourtant c'est le meilleur moment pour s'y remettre parce que ça ne bouge plus trop...  ::(:

----------


## johnclaude

Bordel, comme ça pour voir je me suis dit "tiens voyons voir combien ça coute de faire un htpc qui va bien dans un boitier pas dégueu", sans la licence windows je dépasse déjà les 500 boules en ne chassant pas les prix à droite à gauche.
http://www.ldlc.com/b-ec0db2f6caa2d5ac.html
Bon par contre normalement on a un truc chouette avec un boitier normalement classieux aux ventilos filtrés, silencieux (on pique une résistance du ventirad au cas où pour faire taire le ventilo du boitier), réactif avec le ssd, qui lit les blu ray (le soft est fourni avec).
L'avantage de cette config par rapport à d'autres c'est que le boitier permet d'utiliser une carte mère micro atx à pas cher et un lecteur optique standard. Il est évident que pour qui se tape d'un lecteur optique il y a plein d'alternatives, surtout si on passe en mini ITX (coucou le node 304).
Au niveau boitier, en moins cher mais qui semble pas mal il y a aussi le jonsbo G3 qui semble pas mal
http://www.overclocking-pc.fr/forums...HTPC-Jonsbo-G3
http://www.pixmania.fr/boitier-pc/co...2107209-a.html

Et sinon il faudrait mettre dans un coin ce genre de lien: http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00169469.html
Il s'agit d'un truc tout bête pour qui veut alimenter en 5v deux ventilateurs sans rien bricoler.

Tout ça pour dire que j'ouvrirais bien un topic pour discuter du matos htpc, mais je ne me vois pas mettre à jour régulièrement une première page toute bien faite comme JYS pour ses configs pas chères.

----------


## JYS

Avec un peu de chance LDLC va peut-être distribuer aussi le Jonsbo-G3 sous sa propre marque...

----------


## johnclaude

S'ils le font à bon prix ça peut devenir un best seller. J'espère qu'ils y pensent d'ailleurs.

----------


## ProTecto

> Alors soit je suis un cas isolé (et dans ce cas je vais d'urgence me faire désenvoûter par un marabout vaudou), soit le contrôle qualité chez materiel.net est complètement aux fraises. J'aimerais bien avoir les impressions du reste de la communauté canard: si ça se passe comme ça pour tout le monde


Salut,

Inutile de te faire désenvoûter car tu n'es pas un cas isolé. D'après mon expérience, matos.net laisse plus qu'à désirer. Evidemment, cela ne transparaît pas sur leur site puisque la quasi totalité des avis négatifs sont carrément effacés sans autre forme de procès. Après, c'est vrai aussi que c'est subjectif, y'en a sûrement beaucoup qui sont pleinement satisfaits de leur service, mais il y en a aussi sans doute beaucoup (comme toi et moi) qui se mordent les doigts de s'être adressé à eux, mais c'est nettement plus difficile à savoir. Je préfère même pas évoquer leur SAV... Enfin, bref.  ::(: 




> il est peut-être temps pour CPC de trouver un partenaire plus sérieux.


Je me suis très exactement fait la même réflexion...

----------


## johnclaude

On a toujours tendance à être plus virulent quand on n'est pas satisfait plutôt qu'expressif quand on l'est.
De toute façon pour le montage vous n'avez pas d'excuse il fallait le faire vous même les gars  :Cigare:

----------


## ProTecto

> On a toujours tendance à être plus virulent quand on n'est pas satisfait plutôt qu'expressif quand on l'est.


Pas faux non plus. Il n'empêche que matos.net censure les avis négatifs et ça, c'est vraiment minable.




> De toute façon pour le montage vous n'avez pas d'excuse il fallait le faire vous même les gars


C'est justement suite à mes déconvenues avec eux que j'ai décidé d'apprendre le montage. Je les ai même remercié pour ça  :^_^:

----------


## alpaddict

On trouve sur Materiel.net une nouvelle config Ducky XXIV alors que rien n'a changé sur le dernier CanardPC sorti ce jour :
http://www.materiel.net/ordinateur/m...er-114156.html
La seule différence semble être le changement de la carte graphique pour passer à une GeForce GTX 960, mais le prix augmente en conséquence.
Est-ce une initiative de Matériel.net ou la maj des config de canard s'est faite trop tard pour être publiée ?

Je cherche un PC pour jouer notamment à Cities Skylines. Les 70€ de plus du Ducky XXIV valent-il le coup ?

Merci  :;):

----------


## Qiou87

Les configs sont mises à jour par DocTB (CanardPC Hardware) puis reprisent dans CanardPC "standard". Le prochain numéro sort le 22 mars donc c'est normal que les nouvelles configs se pointent sur Mat.net.

Attend un "performance test" du jeu City Skylines avant de te payer un PC. Un dual core pourrait être trop léger pour un jeu de gestion, donc attend quelques jours et zieute Le Comptoir du Hard (par exemple) qui reprend souvent les "perf tests" postés ailleurs.

----------


## alpaddict

J'vais faire ça, merci!

----------


## Mikch

Il semble qu'il y a un souci avec le Kingston V300 (et je m'en suis acheté un y'a deux semaines... ::|:  ) Bon, à mon échelle il fonctionne parfaitement, mais...

http://www.hardware.fr/news/13595/ki...attention.html

----------


## Nirm

> Il semble qu'il y a un souci avec le Kingston V300 (et je m'en suis acheté un y'a deux semaines... ) Bon, à mon échelle il fonctionne parfaitement, mais...
> 
> http://www.hardware.fr/news/13595/ki...attention.html


L'article a un an...
Il est déjà passé sur le thread des SSD, c'est d'ailleurs pour cela que l'on ne le conseille pas...

----------


## poti

nouveau ducky sur materiel.net

----------


## Cap35

Bonsoir,

Outre mon idée de partir sur une config' entièrement custom', j'envisage également l'option Canhard XXIV car même sans parler de l'abonnement, ça revient moins cher qu'en commandant l'ensemble des composants, qui se rapprochent grandement de ce que je recherche.

Mais comme je veux le beurre et l'argent du beurre héhé, j'ai quelques questions à ce sujet :

- On ne se fait pas livrer les cartons des différentes pièces, ok, mais est-ce qu'on reçoit quand même les accessoires, même s'ils sont de trop ? (par ex: câbles, adaptateurs, ou que sais-je encore)

- La MSI GeForce GTX 970 OC inclue dedans, qui je suppose est bien, n'ouvre pas droit à l'offre pour The Witcher 3 gratos ?  :^_^: 

Et le petit grommellement gratuit : 7 jours pour le montage, really ?? Moi qui veux pouvoir chercher ça rapidement en agence...

----------


## Yngvildr

Je te conseille fortement... MAIS GENRE GRAVE... De monter toi même. Quitte à embêter tes amis informaticiens qui ne l'ont fait que deux fois dans leur vie.
Testé et approuvé sur mon mari pour le montage carte mère et apposition de la pâte thermique.
Le reste passe crème. 
Enfin non je déconne, ça prend cinq heures, tu flippes grave, tu as passé l'aspi quatre fois pour être sûre que ça déconne pas, le mari t'a balancé le carton de la GPU trois fois dans la gueule et le chat joue dans celui du boitier...

Bref.
Monte le toi même. Ou alors fais le monter par LDLC. Voire même la rue Montgallet.

----------


## Corto

@Skanh

Il faudrait préciser ton besoin et tu devrais jeter un coup d'oeil sur les configs low cost composées par JYS

----------


## Corto

Je suis d'accord avec Tilt, pas la peine de partir sur du skylake DDR4 si tu cherches les petits prix. Quant à la mémoire, soit tu restes sur 8 Go (c'est ce que j'ai, aucun soucis), soit tu pars directement sur 16 pour éventuellement ne pas acheter de la DDR3 hors de prix d'ici quelques années quand tu en auras vraiment besoin.

Quant à la carte graphique, la R9 380 est plus puissante que la GTX960 (un peu). A prendre en Gigabyte pour plus de silence que la Sapphire (choix hardware.fr)

Panier modifié avec 16 Go et Gigabyte
http://www.ldlc.com/b-bd367ee0b1f4d251.html

----------


## Kaizoku

Super merci pour vos retours !

Et la r9 en 4Go, il y a un intérêt ?

----------


## Corto

Non, le GPU n'est pas assez puissant pour en profiter.

----------


## shima

Hello, je pensais prendre un canhard debut mars mais je sais pas si ma config actuelle va pas me lacher avant.
Au vu de l actualite hardware, y aura t il un gros gap avec la prochaine version de la config du CPC de mars ?

----------


## Barbazoul v2

Salut !

Dites, j'avais acheté la config Duck Nukem V à l'époque (http://www.materiel.net/ordinateur/m...m-v-58041.html), et elle commence à peiner un petit peu. J'aimerais savoir si selon vous, ça vaut le coup de tenter d'upgrader la carte graphique, ou si le tout est trop vieux et qu'il vaut mieux repartir sur quelque chose de complétement neuf... Voici les détails : 

Type de processeur	QuadCore Intel Core i7 870, 3475 MHz (26 x 134)
Nom de la carte mère	MSI P55-GD61/GD65 (MS-7583)  (2 PCI, 2 PCI-E x1, 1 PCI-E x4, 2 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR3 DIMM, Audio, Dual Gigabit LAN, IEEE-1394)
Carte vidéo	AMD Radeon HD 5900 Series  (1024 Mo)
8 go RAM.

L'alim doit être une seasonic X series 750 Watts.

Si je veux upgrader par exemple vers une GTX970, ça va donner quelque chose de chouette, ou alors ça va être limité par des bottlenecks divers et variés ?

Merci !

----------


## MrChris

> Salut !
> 
> Dites, j'avais acheté la config Duck Nukem V à l'époque (http://www.materiel.net/ordinateur/m...m-v-58041.html), et elle commence à peiner un petit peu. J'aimerais savoir si selon vous, ça vaut le coup de tenter d'upgrader la carte graphique, ou si le tout est trop vieux et qu'il vaut mieux repartir sur quelque chose de complétement neuf... Voici les détails : 
> 
> Type de processeur	QuadCore Intel Core i7 870, 3475 MHz (26 x 134)
> Nom de la carte mère	MSI P55-GD61/GD65 (MS-7583)  (2 PCI, 2 PCI-E x1, 1 PCI-E x4, 2 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR3 DIMM, Audio, Dual Gigabit LAN, IEEE-1394)
> Carte vidéo	AMD Radeon HD 5900 Series  (1024 Mo)
> 8 go RAM.
> 
> ...


Tu peux acheter la GTX970 sans risque. Ton i7 870 sera limitant dans les jeux récents gourmands en CPU mais pas de manière dramatique. Par ailleurs tu peux tenter de l'O/C si ce n'est déjà fait.

----------


## Old_Bear

J'ai une préoccupation au sujet  la préconisation du Pentium G3258 comme base unique des configs entrée de gamme "Ducky XXVII" et "Level One III".
J'ai bien compris que c'était le choix de la rédaction, j'ai bien compris également que c'était par comparaison avec l'Athlon x4 960K.
Ma propre expérience me fait douter de la pertinence de ce choix.

J'ai testé ce processeur dans ma recherche de la config "Minimum Recommandable" pour jouer à Arma3.
Cette recherche a débuté lorsque j'ai fait des tests avec une config "Athlon II x2 250/GS 450" -que j'avais publié sur des forums Arma3 en son temps- puis avec une config "Core2Duo/HD 4870", ma conclusion étant que le jeu n'était pas vraiment jouable en MP et en SP à partir du moment où l'on abordait Altis (l'ile, pas le Mod).
Après avoir vu des tests incluant le Pentium G3258 chez la concurrence ...  ::siffle::   ... comme ici sur *tom's Hardware*, j'ai fini par craquer et j'ai monté une config avec ce Pentium G3258.

La config montée au départ avec une HD 7770 tournait remarquablement bien par rapport aux configs à base d'Athlon II et de Core2Duo.
Dans différents jeux comme avec Arma3. Mais, il se trouve que depuis la sortie d'Arma3 je me suis fait une mission test qui sollicite beaucoup le processeur : contexte urbain, ruines, IA, combats.
Dans cette mission, de façon systématique, la config a crashé dès que le début des engagements entre IA et une utilisation à 100% des 2 coeurs.
En mai 2015, j'ai refait le test environ 30 fois en changeant des paramètres, HD/SSD, RAM, carte graphique, moniteur etc sans évolution.
Pour être complet, je viens de refaire les tests depuis la dernière mise à jour d'Arma3 dans des conditions un peu différentes la carte mère étant différente, la carte graphique étant une R7-250 ... et ce coup ci, ça ne plante plus.

So what ... ?

Je suis toujours à la recherche de la config "Minimum Recommandable" pour jouer à Arma3 et je suis les tests et l'actualité. Deux infos ont retenu mon attention, l'une est la publication des config minimum pour Need for Speed sans référence à un quelconque dual-core l'autre est une considération émise par les testeurs de PC Games Hardware.de à propos du test du Pentium-G4400.



> Da einige Spiele auf einem Dualcore-Prozessor nicht mehr starten und es nicht absehbar ist, ob und wann dieser Trend um sich greift, sollten Sie sich genau überlegen, ob dieses Risiko für Sie tragbar ist.


Autrement dit ... "Comme certains jeux ne parviennent pas à démarrer sur un processeur dual-core et il est difficile de prévoir si et quand cette tendance va se répandre, vous devez réfléchir à savoir si ce risque est acceptable pour vous."
*Source->* Intel Pentium G4400: Der 60-Euro-Skylake im Test

J'ai bien l'impression que de plus en plus dans les jeux qui sortent actuellement, un joueur jouant avec un pur dual core (2 cœurs/2 threads) va être de plus en plus sur le fil du rasoir  ::(:

----------


## MrChris

Cela fait 10 ans que les quad-core existent et il semblerait effectivement que - enfin - leur nécessité pour l'avenir se justifie... Mais de manière très ironique ce ne sont pas les besoins en performances qui le dictent mais la programmation et l'optimisation de titres sur plus de 2 threads qui l'imposent. On peut donc très bien se retrouver à devoir choisir un processeur quatre-coeurs plus lent uniquement pour ce besoin de compatibilité.

Chez intel se sera donc adieu Pentium G, et bonjour i3 puisque l'HT semble accepté même s'il s'agit d'un mécanisme virtuel de dédoublement des cœurs.

Bon il faut quand même relativiser, seul un titre est annoncé comme tel (Need For Speed) et le cas Arma est bien plus complexe et particulier avec un moteur usine à gaz, une optimisation à la truelle qui exige un processeur de compétition et un intérêt limité pour les gros GPU.

----------


## C2points

En ce qui concerne la config canhard de fevrier (milieu de gamme).
Pour 20 euros de plus ne serait-il pas plus judicieux de passer en i5-6600k qui semble être  ( selon tom's hardware ) le meilleur rapport qualité / prix.
Quelqu'un connait-il la marque de la GTX970 incluse dans la config de materiel.net .

----------


## MrChris

Nous n'avons pas la main pour modifier les configurations CPC qui sont concoctées par Doc TB au fil des parutions de CPC Hardware.

Aussi il est tout à fait indiqué de venir créer un sujet sur ce forum pour adapter une machine à ton budget et tes besoins avec l'aide des canards !  :;): 

P.S : Les modèles de GPU et autres composants peuvent varier pour des équivalents selon les stocks de materiel.net.

----------


## Old_Bear

Le défaut d'optimisation d'Arma3 et le besoin d'un "processeur de compétition" sont des poncifs qui ne font que polluer la discussion.
A la base, le moteur d'Arma date de plus de 15 ans et se montre incroyablement robuste et performant.
Sans cesse amélioré, il arrive à faire des choses pour lesquelles il n'a pas été conçu pour les détails voir ici.
Il tourne de façon satisfaisante sur une config "i3-4130/GTX 750". 

Pour les jeux cité comme pouvant ne pas démarrer sur un dual core par les testeurs de PC Games Hardware.de, il y a Far Cry 4 et Dragon Age Inquisition.



> Was aus Leistungssicht für alle mit mehr als minimalem Budget schon länger klar war, machen nun Far Cry 4 und Dragon Age Inquisition zu einem Fixpunkt. Anstatt lediglich langsamer zu laufen, wie es andere Spiele tun, verweigerten diese beiden aktuellen Titel aus dem Hause Ubisoft respektive EA auf CPUs mit weniger als vier (FC4) respektive drei (DA:I) Threads glattweg den Start.


Source : CPU-Rangliste: AMD und Intel - Prozessor-Tests- und -Benchmarks auch für APUs [Februar 2016]

Pour les jeux 2016 ne citant plus les CPUs 2 coeurs/2 threads , il y a aussi Hitman, Rainbow Six: Siege  ou  Tom Clancy’s The Division par exemple.

----------


## MrChris

> Le défaut d'optimisation d'Arma3 et le besoin d'un "processeur de compétition" sont des poncifs qui ne font que polluer la discussion.
> A la base, le moteur d'Arma *date de plus de 15 ans* et se montre incroyablement robuste et performant.
> Sans cesse amélioré, *il arrive à faire des choses pour lesquelles il n'a pas été conçu* pour les détails voir ici.
> Il tourne de façon *satisfaisante* sur une config "i3-4130/GTX 750".


Voilà merci de confirmer mes propos qui tiennent plus de la réalité que du poncif - désolé pour toi - et de ne pas te vexer lorsque l'on donne un avis sur ton jeu favoris.  ::|: 

P.S : Je précise n'avoir jamais affirmé qu'Arma III était nul au cas ou tu ferais d'autres raccourcis

----------


## Old_Bear

Ma préoccupation reste de voir mon Canard préféré par la voix de sa rédaction préconiser de façon constante et répétée une solution hardware, un Pentium G3258  qui certes, à l'heure actuelle, parait être le meilleur rapport prix/performances mais risque assez rapidement de poser des problèmes aux joueurs avec peu de moyens essayant de jouer les hits du moment.

Je suggère donc humblement à Doc TB de réexaminer la question avant de suggérer le Pentium G4400 comme il semble vouloir le faire pour les prochaines Config de Canard.

----------


## MrChris

C'est une préoccupation parfaitement justifiée et je vais lui remonter l'information !  :;): 

A voir s'il s'agit d'opter pour un quad moins performant dans la plupart des jeux afin d'assurer une pleine compatibilité ou bien s'il faut "sacrifier" ces jeux ( qui pour certains peuvent être bidouillés) sur l'autel du rapport performance/prix en espérant que la pratique ne se généralise pas... Cruel dilemme mais il serait peut-être bon de faire mention de potentielles limitations sur la fiche descriptive de la Canhard.

P.S : Désole de ne pas avoir employé les bons termes ou d'avoir grossi le trait sur le moteur d'Arma 3 mais il s'agit bel et bien d'un cas particulier.

----------


## Old_Bear

" ... opter pour un quad moins performant ... " c'est à dire un Athlon x4 860K ?  :tired:

----------


## MrChris

> " ... opter pour un quad moins performant ... " c'est à dire un Athlon x4 860K ?


Oui, ce processeur n'est pas mauvais mais dans 90% des jeux il affiche des résultats inférieurs à l'offre intel en Pentium G.

P.S : Un petit test pour s'en convaincre.

----------


## Old_Bear

Oui, je sais bien [OFF] ... et je vais éviter de dire qu' avec Arma3 ce CPU est quasiment un fail ... [ON] mais il n'y a pas que le jeu avec les derniers jeux "à la mode" dans la vie.

Que valent l'AMD FX 4300 BE et le FX-6300 BE?
Il n'y a pas beaucoup de tests pour ce type de processeur et la "tendance générale" est de penser que les processeurs AMD ne permettent plus de jouer correctement.
Là, je n'ai pas les moyens de vérifier par moi-même comme j'ai pu le faire précédemment en faisant l'achat d'un i3-4130 puis d'un Pentium G3258 pour tester!

Encore que je puisse me laisser tenter avec la sortie de la plateforme AM4 ... je vais encore devoir me priver de miel l'hiver prochain.

----------


## JYS

Ce qui est fou, c'est qu'on ne voit toujours pas de tests comparants le Pentium G3258 et l'Athlon X860K sous Windows 10 DirectX12... Le multi-core ne prendra un réel avantage pour le jeu qu'à partir de cette plateforme.

Un des rares tests: http://www.pcworld.com/article/29716...rformance.html

----------


## Tilt

Il doit y avoir un lobby intel nvidia pour freiner l'adoption de directX12 tant que leur matos sera pas opti car sur la génération actuelle amd a l'avantage tant sur les cpu que les gpu.

----------


## Old_Bear

La discussion au sujet d'un éventuel complot mondial ne présente pas beaucoup d’intérêt.
Par contre, pour en revenir ma préoccupation du processeur d'entrée de gamme, pour rester dans la logique du budget modeste, ne serait-il pas préférable de proposer un APU complet plutôt que l'Athlon X4 860K qui n'est en fait qu'un APU castré et overclocké de base. 
Dans cette perspective, que penser d'un A8-7600 ?

----------


## MrChris

> La discussion au sujet d'un éventuel complot mondial ne présente pas beaucoup d’intérêt.


C'est Tilt et son NvidiaIntelPhobie habituelle, faut pas relever.  ::|: 



> Par contre, pour en revenir ma préoccupation du processeur d'entrée de gamme, pour rester dans la logique du budget modeste, ne serait-il pas préférable de proposer un APU complet plutôt que l'Athlon X4 860K qui n'est en fait qu'un APU castré et overclocké de base. 
> Dans cette perspective, que penser d'un A8-7600 ?


Le A8-7600 est le plus intéressant de la gamme des APU AMD tout comme les FX 4300 et X4 860 dans les _quad_. Les architectures AMD ne sont pas les plus efficaces et modernes (surtout concernant les aspects de chauffe et consommation) mais elles sont douées pour le multi-tâche grâce à leurs nombreux cœurs. C'est une alternative viable mais pas fondamentalement obligatoire.

----------


## Marc

> J'ai bien l'impression que de plus en plus dans les jeux qui sortent actuellement, un joueur jouant avec un pur dual core (2 cœurs/2 threads) va être de plus en plus sur le fil du rasoir


Oui ce n'est pas une très bonne idée. Globalement il faut viser un i3 mini, et si on ne peux pas, plutôt un Athlon X4 qu'un Pentium / Celeron mais alors on cède en perfs dans les jeux n'exploitant pas bcp de thread lourds (type Arma 3). Si on a pas le budget pour un Athlon X4 _et_ une CG, alors ça devient vraiment très compliqué, car il faut faire le choix entre un APU d'entrée de gamme type A8-7600 et l'iGPU bof ou un Celeron Intel mais avec un GPU mieux ... l'avantage du Celeron étant par contre la possibilité d'upgrade après.

----------


## loro250

Mesdames, Messieurs, chers canards, chers lapins, 

la question à 1 franc cfa est la suivante :
" _Pourquoi continuer à proposer dans les configurations très haut de gamme pour gamer des config à base du processeur Intel Core i7 5930K?  Quel avantage peut-il y avoir par rapport aux config à base de i7 6700k_" 

La puissance pure? Quid de l'évolutivité?

 ::blink::

----------


## Grogro

Parce que les configs sont pas à jour.

Si tu veux des configs prêtes à l'emploi, je t'invite à aller lire les threads dédiés un peu plus bas.

Le low cost pour la plèbe.

Les config au fois gras pour les exilés fiscaux.

Tu me dois un franc.

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

Salut tout le monde,

Je cherche à optimiser en terme de prix la CanHard, l'idée étant que je n'ai besoin ni d'un SSD, ni de 2 To de stockage, ni d'optimiser particulièrement le refroidissement.
Du coup je pars là-dessus :

  Gigabyte GA-B150M-D3H 
  Intel Core i5 6500 
  Zotac GeForce GTX 970 - 4 Go 
  Crucial DDR4 2 x 4 Go 2133 MHz CAS 15 
  Seagate Desktop HDD - 1 To (Barracuda 7200.14 series) 
  Fractal Design Define S 
  FSP Fortron Raider S - 550W 
  Samsung Graveur DVD - SH-224FB - Noir - OEM

Le but étant de rester sous les 1100€, montage et os compris.

Ça tient la route ? On peut faire mieux (en restant sur des performances similaires ?)

----------


## Qiou87

Hello,

On peut faire un peu mieux:
- je partirai sur 1x 8GB de mémoire, parce qu'on est en train de voir un shift de 8GB vers 16GB de ram recommandés sur les jeux et on finira peut-être par voir des jeux en bénéficier réellement d'ici quelques temps. Donc 1x 8Gb pour ajouter facilement 1x 8Gb supplémentaires et rester ainsi à 2 barrettes au total (4 ça pose parfois souci). Y'a quasiment aucun impact percetible à tourner sur une seule barrette, sauf si tu aimes faire du bench.
- Le 7200.14 est pas réputé pour sa fiabilité ; préfère du WD comme les Blue 7200tr qu'on trouve encore un peu.
- si tu es pas marié avec Materiel.net LDLC vend des alims Seasonic rebadgées sous leur propre marque ; la LDLC BG-500W est un bon choix d'alimentation, l'électronique est meilleure que chez FSP.

----------


## Carpette

(je rajoute quand même qu'à ce prix la, la seule bonne raison de ne pas prendre un SSD, c'est si on en a déjà un à côté)

----------


## Wen84

Question con : Est ce le moment d'acheter un PC ou vaut il mieux attendre quelques mois ? J'ai l'impression que les GPU recommandés actuellement commencent à dater un peu et j'ai vaguement entendu parler de la sortie d'une nouvelle architecture de GPU.

----------


## Corto

Les Pascal (nvidia) et Polaris (AMD) sont annoncés pour cette année (été peut-être) et leur gravure (14 nm vs 28 nm aujourd'hui) permet de croire en un gain plus que substanciel.

Tu peux faire un tour sur le topic dédié des CG, ça en discute pas mal en ce moment.
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/99...ils-d-achat-v3

Après si tu as un besoin urgent tu peux attendre la sortie des nouveaux GPU mais les cartes performantes ne seront pas forcément les premières à sortir.

----------


## Wen84

Ok merci. Donc le mieux pour le moment, c'est d'attendre encore un peu pour voir ce que tout ça va donner. Parce que quitte à investir dans une machine à mille euros, autant que ça vaille vraiment le coup. Le GPU recommandé actuellement date quand meme de 2014. J'ai peur qu'il soit completement dépassé quelques mois à peine après achat.

----------


## tarbanrael

J'ai la config suivante depuis 2014 (à part l'écran qui est un peu plus vieux):
CPU			Intel Core i7 4770K @ 3.50GHz	36 °C
			Haswell 22nm Technology
RAM
			16.0GB Dual-Channel DDR3 @ 799MHz (9-9-9-24)
Motherboard
			ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z87-A (SOCKET 1150)	31 °C
Graphics
			PLB2403WS (1920x1200@59Hz)
			2047MB NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 (MSI)	38 °C

ma tour est une antec p280 et mon alim une corsair AX750 gold

Je l'utilise surtout pour les jeux (WOT, Witcher, Deus EX...) et récemment je commence à avoir des écrans noirs (surtout sur WOT et sur le bureau) qui ne durent en général pas. Lorsque l'écran noir disparait, tous les logiciels en cours continuent de fonctionner. Je comptais changer de PC mais en lisant les conseils plus haut, je me demande si il serait plus à même de ne changer que la carte graphique (pour une 1060 ou 1070)? Vos lumières sont les bienvenues.

----------


## Corto

Si tu joues en Full HD, une GTX1060 ou RX470/480 ira bien. Tu peux poser la question sur le topic dédié aux cartes graphiques. Le reste de ta config est très bien.

----------


## tarbanrael

Merci Corto, je vais le faire de ce pas!

----------


## SquiZz

Salut, 
J'ai acheté une carte mère GA-B150M sur les conseils de ce topic et je n'arrive pas à configurer la coupure d'alimentation de mon clavier à l'extinction (branché en port ps2)
Pourtant j'ai désactivé l'erp dans le bios et le démarrage rapide de win10...
Une idée ?

Merci !

----------


## Daedaal

En PS2 ?  ::o:

----------


## SquiZz

Oui, le vieux port

----------


## Daedaal

Mais qu'est-ce qui peut donc pousser quelqu'un en 2017 à encore utiliser un port PS2 ?

----------


## SquiZz

Tant qu'il existe et que mon clavier mécanique est de base en PS/2

----------


## Vynk

Bonjour cher tous,

Petite question, j'aimerais acheter un nouvel ordinateur car le mien commence à se faire vieux.
PC qui servirait essentiellement au jeu (battlefield 1, witcher 3, le futur mass effect...).

Vu que ca fait des années que je ne me suis plus penché sur le monde de l'harware, je suis un peu perdu.

J'avais repéré le Canhard XXX mais il à disparu de la vente le temps que je me décide (je hais être indécis)...

Du coup j'ai un peu revu mon budget à la hausse et pense craquer pour le Canhard XXXI.

Afin de lutter contre mon indécision chronique j'aurais aimé avoir votre avis sur cette config. Les composants sont-ils de bonne qualité ? Est-ce que ça fait "overkill trop cher" ? Est-ce que ça fait cheap ? Est-ce que ça va me claquer dans les mains dans l'année ? Quelqu'un à déjà testé cette config ?

P.S. Si je veux bien clipser 2-3 barrettes de ram et brancher un ou l'autre DD, je n'ai vraiment plus envie de jouer avec de la pâte thermique et des micro-vis, d'ou mon choix d'un PC monté.

D'avance je vous remercie pour vos avis, remarques, conseils,...

----------


## Corto

Pas de soucis avec cette canhard, c'est du fait par CanardPC. Taillée pour jouer en Full HD avec sa carte GTX1060.

L'ensemble des composants est très bien. Et même si l'alim n'est pas une base Seasonic, c'est une FSP approuvée par DocTB donc pas de soucis.

Tu auras juste l'OS à rajouter (clé Windows à pas cher sur le marché gris comme CDiscount, ebay...) et tu as l'abonnement CanardPC inclus.

----------


## Captotofr

Depuis 2007:
Boitier Sonata 3
Alim Antec 500W

Depuis 2012:
GIGABYTE GA-Z77-D3H
i5 3570K
2 x 4 go DDR3 1600 mhz - cas 9 - vengeance
SSD 128Go SAMSUNG 830

Depuis 2013:
HD 7870 OC d'usine
HDD Seagate Barracuda 3To

Depuis 2014:
Iiyama E2483HS-B1

A part le GPU, je crois que je suis bon pour 5 ans encore.  :Cigare:

----------


## Stiouf

En 1080p oui facilement et songer peut-être aussi à mettre les jeux sur SSD

----------


## gnouman

Petit question, je viens juste de prendre un Hard-Gore (oui je me sens sale...), et j'ai une question pourquoi avoir mis un proc moins puissant que surs des configurations plus "petite"?  ::blink:: 
(I7-6800k contre I7-7700k pour le Duck Nukem).

----------


## Qiou87

> Petit question, je viens juste de prendre un Hard-Gore (oui je me sens sale...), et j'ai une question pourquoi avoir mis un proc moins puissant que surs des configurations plus "petite"? 
> (I7-6800k contre I7-7700k pour le Duck Nukem).


Salut,

Les configs CPC HW sont faites par la rédac, t'auras pas de réponse sur le forum. Sache en revanche que tu fais fausse route: le i7-6800K est un CPU Broadwell-E à 6 coeurs / 12 threads sur socket LGA2011-3, autrement dit un petit monstre orienté calculs lourdement parallèles (modélisation, calcul, encodage...) et dérivé des processeurs de serveurs. Alors que le i7-7700K est un CPU Kaby Lake à 4 coeurs / 8 threads sur socket LGA1151, c'est-à-dire un CPU grand public avec une fréquence plus élevée mais moins de coeurs et beaucoup moins de cache. Il se destine à des usages plus vidéoludiques, même s'il n'est pas mauvais en applicatif pour autant.

----------


## gnouman

Woké! Merci pour ces informations.  :;):

----------


## BalthazarBacon

Bonjour tout le monde je suis un petit nouveau dans ce forum et dans le montage de PC. Ça fait un moment que je regarde les configs proposées à la fin du mag et que ça me tente. J’ai le projet de monter mon propre pc. J’ai déjà bidouillé dans des tours il y a longtemps (les pc tournaient sur win98 et 2000 ahah), j’aime bien apprendre de nouvelles choses et je n’ai pas peur de prendre du temps pour ça. La j’aimerais déterminer la config dont j’ai besoin mais il y a tellement de trucs que je m’y perd. Concrètement j’ai un très petit budget mon but étant d’avoir une machine pour du jeux light, un truc de casu pour commencer et aussi parce que j’ai pas trop de ronds. Je joue à des jeux indépendants peu gourmands (isaac, ftl..) mais j’aimerais pouvoir jouer à CSGO et si possible même si c’est un jeu gourmand j’aimerais bien pouvoir jouer à street fighter V. 
Pour résumer ma question serait d’abord est-ce qu’on peut jouer un minimum avec la config level one VI à 470 € ? Et ensuite quel boitier me conseillez vous pour réduire le bruit (facteur important pour moi)
Merci et bon weekend  ::):

----------


## Barbazoul v2

Bonjour !

Je vois sur Materiel.net qu'il y a deux versions de la dernières Duck Nukem : la version avec i7 7700, et la version, moins chère de plus de 100 euros, avec i7 6700... Les différences de performance entre les deux config sont elles importantes ou puis-je sans trop de regret me diriger vers le moins cher 6700 ? 

Merci !

----------


## Stiouf

Bonjour,

S'il n'y a que ça de différent, oui tu peux aller sur le i7 6700, il y a une différence oui pas énorme et ne vaut pas 100€ cette différence

----------


## Mydriaze

Bonjour,

J'ai une vrai question (c'est pas un troll) concernant les i5/i7 et les Ryzen.
Comment se fait il que sur certains bench ou forum on voit l'I57600K devant les Ryzen 1700/1700X? J'ai du mal a comprendre: comment 4 coeurs et 4 threads peuvent ils etre mieux que 8 coeurs et 16 threads?
Je suis en train de renouveler ma config, donc j'attends avec impatience les tests de canard pc hardware afin de savoir s'il vaut mieux partir sur un i5 ou un R7 voir R7. Si vous avez des avis...(L'utilisation la plus gourmande de mon ordi reste le jeu, pas de montage video pour l'instant.)

----------


## Qiou87

L'i5 a une fréquence plus élevée et une architecture légèrement plus efficace que les R7 Ryzen à fréquence équivalente. Ces deux éléments combinés permettent au i5-7600K de dépasser les R7 dans les programmes et jeux n'exploitant pas bien plus de 4 coeurs. 

Vu l'écart de tarif, un i5 reste le meilleur choix pour un PC de joueur. Les R7 ne sont justifiés que si on fait d'autres tâches lourdes à côté, et pas juste 1h par mois.

----------


## helle

A voir ce que donneront les tests le moment venu, mais ce sont plutôt les R5 et R3 qui vont être intéressants pour du jeu pur. Non ?

----------


## Qiou87

> A voir ce que donneront les tests le moment venu, mais ce sont plutôt les R5 et R3 qui vont être intéressants pour du jeu pur. Non ?


Hmm, possible, mais pas sûr. Encore cette histoire de fréquence. Pour détrôner un i7-7700K ou même un i5-7600K en jeux, il faudrait que ces R5 et R3 turbinent à 4,5Ghz ce qui n'est tout simplement pas possible (ni prévu) sur le process actuel. Ils ne seront pas loin derrière à priori, avec probablement des perfs équivalentes aux R7 vu que je doute que les 2 ou même 4 coeurs en moins aient un impact négatif en jeux, donc si le prix est agressif comme sur le R7 ça fera de très bonnes alternatives pour ceux qui n'ont pas de quoi sortir les 270€ du i5. Et puis ça calmera peut-être un peu Intel aussi ; y'a pas si longtemps un i5 overclockable c'était 210€, on a quand même pris 30% d'inflation dans la gueule en 3 générations (5 ans, base comparaison Ivy Bridge i5-3570k).

----------


## Mydriaze

Merci pour vos réponses. 




> le R7 ça fera de très bonnes alternatives pour ceux qui n'ont pas de quoi sortir les 270€ du i5


Le R7 du pauvre, le 1700, est à 370€...

----------


## Tilt

Pour le gaming je pense que les pentium et core i3 vont pouvoir prendre leur retraite commerciale quand les r5 et r3 seront sortis. Peut être même les i5. 
Mais le 7700k reste malheureusement le meilleur cpu pour jouer. 
Pas de changement sur le haut de gamme hélas.

----------


## Mydriaze

Loin de moi l'idée de te contredire, mais je ne saisis pas: meme dans CPC Hardware ils disent qu'au dessus du i5, pour jouer, c'est du gachis.

----------


## Tilt

Ben ça ne me contredis pas. c'est quand même le plus performant pour jouer mais il est cher j'ai pas dit qu'il fallait l'acheter.

----------


## helle

> Et puis ça calmera peut-être un peu Intel aussi ; y'a pas si longtemps un i5 overclockable c'était 210€, on a quand même pris 30% d'inflation dans la gueule en 3 générations (5 ans, base comparaison Ivy Bridge i5-3570k).


199.99 € mon 3570K en 2013.
Par contre, j'espère que le retour d'amd n'aura pas comme seul effet de faire drastiquement baisser les tarifs d'intel.
Je dois monter une machine fin avril, je croise les doigts pour que les R5 soient là, j'ai bien envie d'accompagner amd dans son "retour"

----------


## Tilt

Le combat I5-R5 risque d'être serré.
Intel sera plus performant mais le rapport perf prix en faveur d'amd.
Enfin j'imagine on en sait rien encore.

Le moins cher des R5 overclocké à 4GHZ sera surement une bonne affaire    ::wub:: 

Et y'a un argument de taille, la carte mère am4 on la garde pour la génération d'après.....enfin c'est ce que amd a plus ou moins promis à voir dans les faits.

----------


## Qiou87

> Le R7 du pauvre, le 1700, est à 370€...


Tu quotes n'importe comment.  :tired:  Je dis que si le prix des R3 et R5 est aussi agressif que celui des différents R7 (par rapport à leurs perfs), alors ils seront sans doute intéressants pour l'acheteur qui fait gaffe à son budget.

Le i7-7700K est au dessus en jeux dans tous les benchs à cause de sa fréquence de base élevée. Un i5 overclocké fait pratiquement aussi bien, à 1-2% près, et il coûte 100€ de moins. Pour moi y'a pas photo, et c'est ce que dit d'ailleurs CPC Hardware comme tu le notes très bien Mydriaze.

@helle: je parle du tarif officiel, celui de lancement.  :;): 

@Tilt: mouais, très possible, mais j'ai comme un doute sur la conso. Je la trouve déjà élevée sur les R7, au niveau des Intel 140W de série X alors que le TDP est de 95W (cf le test de hardware.fr). C'est un peu limite si tu dimensionnes ton refroidissement selon le TDP, donc pour ~100W, et que ton CPU dégage en réalité 50% de plus.  ::|:  Dépasser les 150W en pleine charge sans OC, ça fait beaucoup. A voir sur les R5 et R3, si les coeurs en moins permettent une vraie grosse baisse de la conso pour revenir sous les 100W.

----------


## Tilt

Pour un 8 coeur ça me paraît bien la conso moi !

----------


## Mostayche

Bonne nouvelle, merci !!! (suis pas contre une confirmation non plus  :;):  )

----------


## Stiouf

Bah ce n'est pas ce qui coûte le plus cher, un Be Quiet Pure Rock à la place pour 35-40€ et c'est reparti surtout que celui actuel servira à l'ancienne config pour la revente ou le recyclage

----------


## Benito92

Bonjour à tous !

Etant un grand amateur de Canard PC, je me permets de vous poser quelques questions concernant un changement de PC Gamer, et notamment sur le CanHard actuel. 

En effet mon PC actuel est à la ramasse, vérolé de partout, je peux plus rien faire avec à part attendre qu'il ma lâche entre les mains.  ::sad:: 
Je souhaiterais investir dans un nouveau, et les configs Canard PC proposées sur le site de Matériel.net me semblent être intéressantes, moi qui n'y connait pas grand chose en hardware.  :haha: 

J'ai donc penché sur le CanHard XXXVI, celui-ci : https://www.materiel.net/ordinateur/...er-151481.html qui est dans mon budget. 

Je pense que les configs proposées par CPC sont faites par des mecs qui s'y connaissent, donc je suppose que c'est le meilleur rapport qualité-prix que je puisse trouver, et en plus je n'ai pas envie de monter moi-même ma machine. (même si ça peut être plus intéressant financièrement)

J'ai, avant de finaliser mon achat, quelques questions :

- pour les éventuels possesseurs de cette config, en êtes-vous satisfaits ? Répond-elle à vos attentes ?
- La carte mère n'est pas dotée de Wifi, je serai donc obligé de passer par une clé Wifi c'est bien cela ? Ou y'a t-il un autre moyen ?
- Il n'y a pas non plus de lecteur, est-ce qu'un lecteur/graveur fonctionnant par USB est-il intéressant à acheter, car j'utilise quand même souvent des CD, notamment pour installer mes jeux.
- Il existe sur le site une version avec et sans OS, celle avec est plus chère d'environ 120 balles je crois, y'a t-il un réel intérêt de prendre la config avec l'OS, ou ce dernier est-il facilement programmable ? Si oui, ou pourrais-je trouver un OS moins cher ?

De plus, mon écran est assez vieux, je souhaiterais en acheter un qui soit en raccord avec cette config, mais je sais pas quoi prendre, Materiel.net me propose ça sur la page du CanHard, qu'en pensez-vous ?

https://www.materiel.net/ecran-pc/vi...nc-135133.html

Voila voila, le post est assez long, mais j'ai pas envie de faire de connerie pour ce futur achat .

Merci d'avance à celui ou celle qui prendra le temps de me répondre  ::wub:: 

Zoubi.

----------


## Shawn6661

Tiens, une nouvelle nomenclature (2018.3) pour les nouvelles configs Canard : https://www.materiel.net/ordinateur-canard-pc/

A noter le curieux passage sur la Ducky d'une 1060 6Go à 3 Go. Aussi 2600X vers 8600K pour la CanHard.

----------


## Rakanishu

Bon. Mon ordinateur est vieux de 8 ans, avec un gros rafraichissement CG, processeur et carte mère il y a 4 ans. Mais j'aimerai bien tout changer.

Mais apparemment je tombe au mauvais moment. Si j'ai bien compris, y'a une augmentation des prix de la RAM et des cartes graphiques à cause des bitcoineurs ? Vous savez si c'est censé se calmer bientôt ? Ou est-ce que cette hausse de prix est pas trop visible et qu'au final la différence est de genre 50-100€ sur un PC à 1200€ ? 

Si il faut un peu attendre pour économiser pas mal j'attendrai, mon PC fait encore tourner pas mal de trucs, mais ça fait bien 1 an que j'en veux un nouveau et là ayé JE SATURE L'ENVIE EST TROP GROSSE. Je pense me prendre une config toute faite Canard PC ou autre sur Materiel.net de toutes façons, j'ai confiance ^^

----------


## revanwolf

Par simple curiosité quel est ta configuration actuelle? car acheter un nouveau pc en 2018 pour remplacer une config vieille de 4 ans est pas vraiment une bonne idée car les archi en vente actuellement sente le réchauffé.

En 2019-2020 là par contre ça pourrait être pas mal du tout, puisqu'il y aura une vrai nouvelle architecture chez Intel les Ice Lake qui mettent au placard Skylake(50% de gain de perfs dans certains cas selon les rumeurs) et tu auras de nouvelles archi GPU(Nvidia Turing voire même les futur AMD Navi).

----------


## Rakanishu

Alors ...

Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz (8 CPUs)
8GB Ram
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770

Et je commence à mettre de plus en plus de jeux en moyen / high plutôt que high, voire certains qui rament tout court (mais sûrement parce qu'ils sont mal codés, là j'ai voulu jouer à Caffeine, je fais du 10 img/s si je réduis pas tout au minimum)

----------


## Stiouf

Bah change de carte graphique car ton cpu est encore largement dans le coup, et tu peux l'oc aussi au cas ou
Peut-etre passer à 16go de ram aussi et as  tu un ssd?

----------


## Rakanishu

> Bah change de carte graphique car ton cpu est encore largement dans le coup, et tu peux l'oc aussi au cas ou
> Peut-etre passer à 16go de ram aussi et as  tu un ssd?


Yap j'ai un SSD ! Mais de 4 ans aussi du coup, et j'ai mis Windows dessus du coup il est assez sollicité, il risque pas de sauter "bientôt" ? 

Si vraiment y'a que la CG je peux bien mettre pas mal de sous dans une bonne CG récente si ça permet de faire tourner tous les jeux. Genre le dernier Tomb Raider tourne mais pas au max, j'aimerai mettre un jeu récent au max :3 

Bon et remplacer le ventilateur aussi si je fais ça, j'imagine que c'est possible. Dès que je lance un jeu (et ça inclue Heroes Of The Storm) il se met à souffler et faire un FAT BOUCAN. Et ce depuis day one. Enfin bon les détails d'upgrade de ce genre je pourrai demander à chéri, il a déjà monté des PC contrairement à moi et connaît mieux que moi ces trucs. 

D'ailleurs si je change CG et ventilateur, ça veut dire carte mère aussi du coup ? :x

----------


## Stiouf

Pas forcément non pour le ssd, au pire regarder avec crystaldiskinfo le nombre d'heures et surtout d'écriture, y aura peut-être aussi un % d'usure

Pour la CG, tout dépend l'écran et si tu compte changer ou pas le nombre aussi, par ex. pour un 1080p 60hz, une 1060 6go suffit amplement

Le ventilateur ? Lequel ? Celui du processeur ? C'est quoi ?

Et non pas besoin de changer de carte mère si changement de ventilateur quel qu'il soit et de carte graphique

----------


## Rakanishu

Ah je demanderai. J'avais fait changement avec ventilo aussi je crois, donc je sais pas si c'est lui ou celui de la CG qui hurle à ce point :x

----------


## totoman

> Par simple curiosité quel est ta configuration actuelle? car acheter un nouveau pc en 2018 pour remplacer une config vieille de 4 ans est pas vraiment une bonne idée car les archi en vente actuellement sente le réchauffé.
> 
> En 2019-2020 là par contre ça pourrait être pas mal du tout, puisqu'il y aura une vrai nouvelle architecture chez Intel les* Ice Lake qui mettent au placard Skylake(50% de gain de perfs dans certains cas)* et tu auras de nouvelles archi GPU(Nvidia Turing voire même les futur AMD Navi).


50%  :WTF:  
Après des années à 5-10% de mieux à chaque itération ce serait vraiment un sacré changement de politique chez Intel  ::w00t::

----------


## revanwolf

> 50%


Et encore ce ne sont que des rumeurs, même si le plus gros des gains sera sur le GPU intégré et Ice Lake sera le 1er CPU grand public Intel avec 8 cœurs/16 threads.

----------


## olih

> Et encore ce ne sont que des rumeurs, même si le plus gros des gains sera sur le GPU intégré et Ice Lake sera le 1er CPU grand public *Intel* avec 8 cœurs/16 threads.


Cf Ryzen7 1800x par exemple  ::ninja::

----------


## Qiou87

> Et encore ce ne sont que des rumeurs, même si le plus gros des gains sera sur le GPU intégré et Ice Lake sera le 1er CPU grand public avec 8 cœurs/16 threads.


Tu as une source pour tes 50% de perf en plus? J'étais resté sur une simple évolution de l'archi Skylake (& Kabi et Coffee, les renommages). Côté GPU évidemment si tu doubles les unités de calcul, tu doubles les perfs, mais les IGP on s'en fout dans une machine de joueur. Sur la partie CPU j'étais resté sur ce que disait DocTB dans le dernier CPC HW, rien de vraiment neuf côté archi (et donc pas de gain notable) avant 2022/2023.

Et Ice Lake doit succéder à Cannon Lake qui doit sortir en 10nm, sauf que c'est pas avant 2019 et qu'ils ont toujours des soucis. Ice Lake à mon avis ce sera plutôt 2020...

----------


## revanwolf

> Tu as une source pour tes 50% de perf en plus?


Nope et j'avais lu ça il y a un moment donc je prends ça avec de grosse pincettes.

C'est pas impossible que DocTB en ait parlé dans un ancien CPCHardware.

Sauf que Cannon Lake finira sûrement comme Broadwell il n'existera que pour les pc portables à cause du retard pris, l'architecture d'Ice Lake étant finalisé depuis un an.

----------


## revanwolf

Selon DocTB une partie des Cannon-Lake(les S et H) sont annulé ce qui est pas étonnant vu le retard qu'ils ont pris.  ::P:

----------


## newbi1

Bonjour à tous,

Je voudrais me refaire une config CM/proco/Ram avec un budget de 600 balles max. Disons que j'ai réussi à chopper une 1080 à très bon prix sur le bon coin y'a quelques mois, mais elle est un gâchée par mon vieux 3770. du coup je me demandais si ça valait le coup d'up maintenant(ou d'attendre la prochaine gen) et surtout vers qui aller, Amd ou Intel je n'ai aucune préférence. J'aime les jeux mais je fais aussi beaucoup de montage vidéos et c'est d'ailleurs sur Première que mon Ordi galère. Sachant que je fais des vidéos  sportive et j'aimerai bien les sortir en 2k mini. Actuellement je fais du 1080 en 60fps et ça rame pas mal.

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils en espérant ne pas m’être trompé de Topic.
A+ les canards

----------


## Stiouf

Bonjour,

Comme tu as l'air de faire pas mal de montages vidéos, peut-être aller sur un Ryzen 5 2600X avec 16go de ram
Pour la carte mère, attendre les chipset B450, ça ne devrait plus tarder, ça commence à se vendre aux US et un peu en Europe, devrait être aux alentours de 70-80€

----------


## Qiou87

Déjà pour 600€ on peut viser un Ryzen 7 (je viens de m'acheter un 2600X+16GB+mobo X470 pour moins de 500€), dont les 8 cœurs seront exploités par Adobe Premiere. Mais je vois dans les benchs que le i7-8700K fait aussi bien, en gros, qu'un Ryzen 7 sous Premiere CC. Donc ça va se jouer sur le coût de la plateforme.

Côté AMD le ticket d'entrée des nouvelles mobos est un peu cher, si tu peux attendre 1-2 semaines il paraît que les B450 arrivent. Les écarts avec le chipset X470 sont réduits et cela permettra de moins payer pour la carte-mère. A comparer à un i7-8700K + mobo Z370, la RAM étant à priori identique (dans les deux cas, regarde au moins de la 2666MHz).

----------


## newbi1

Ok merci les gars, donc Ryzen 5 ou 7 et attendre un peu plus pour les nouvelles mobo. C'est noté merci, du coup je reviendrai pour demander conseils sur la Ram et carte mère.

----------


## amundi

Bonjour a toute et tous, 

Je suis a la recherche de connaisseur et non pas de commerciaux, alors quoi de mieux que des canards pour me renseigner  ::): 

Donc je cherche a me faire un nouveau PC, je débute dans la création de config et les config de canard ne semblent pas étre mise à jours.

Mon budget : 900 € environ
mon utilisation : un peu de bureautique de base, retouche photo un peu et du jeu beaucoup , mais quel type de jeu , un peu de tout ( les civilization, Stellaris, Endless space 2, Crusader kings 2 , la série des total war, Mount & blade, etc...)
mon niveau : novice, mais curieux  ::): 

donc avez vous des conseils, des config, .... a me donner ? 


merci d'avance a vous tous mes canards

----------


## Stiouf

Bonjour,

Je te conseille de regarder ce topic, la première config est à 1000€ mais moyen de grappiller dessus, i5 8400 et carte mère B360M et on doit être bon
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/118196

Sinon quoi comme écran exactement ?

----------


## amundi

Je vais regarder ces config en appliquant tes conseils.
Concernant mon écran j'ai un Moniteur LCD PACKARD BELL Viseo 230WS DVI. Mais qui a terme va sûrement évoluer

----------


## Stiouf

Tu as cette bonne carte graphique en promo en ce moment
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/57...1#post11852133

----------


## Raijin

Bonjour à tous,

J'avais une question sur la Duck Nukem XXVI qui mentionne un Barracuda SATA 6 Gb/s - 3 To (110 €).
Question bête, c'est un 7200 t/m ?

Parce que je cherche sur Materiel.net et trouve beaucoup de 5200 t/m ou 5900.

Je veux me monter un ordi avec 2 ou 3 disques de 3 To HDD en 7200 t/m et sur beaucoup de sites (LDLC par ex) on ne trouve que des 5200 t/m et autres bestioles.

C'est démodé le 7200 ? tout le monde part sur du SSD ?

Merci de me répondre.

Un Canard qui a l'impression de retomber 10 ans en arrière.

----------


## revanwolf

> Merci de me répondre.


Non!  ::ninja:: 

Sur materiel.net il n'y a qu'*une* seule référence de Barracuda en 3To et il est en 5400 tr/min.

Et il y a toujours du 7200tr/min mais c'est surtout sur les grosses capacités.

----------


## Raijin

Merci de me répondre revanwolf.  ::): 

Donc toutes ces années, j'avais des 7200 tr/min (ou je pensais avoir car je n'avais que des configs Duck Nukem) mais là on ne peut en avoir que sur les grosses capacités ?

Il y a forcément un impact sur les jeux. Les accès disques sont différents et les grosses productions tournent mieux avec 7200 tr/min que 5400 tr/min ou bien c'est juste un argument publicitaire ?

----------


## Fierce

Salut à tous ! je me suis récemment une config pour un budget d'env 1000€ et je voudrais l'avis du forum  ::):  :
- Processeur :  AMD - Ryzen 5 2600 3.4GHz 6-Core Processor
- Carte mère : MSI - B350 GAMING PRO CARBON ATX AM4 Motherboard
- Carte Graphique : Gtx 1060 6gb
- RAM : Corsair - Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8G :B):  DDR4-3000 
- Alim : EVGA - SuperNOVA G3 550W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply

----------


## Stiouf

Salut,

C'est commandé ou pas encore ? Car faut que la carte mère soit mise à jour pour accepter ce processeur ou plus simple et mieux prendre une B450

----------


## revanwolf

> Le CPC Hardware n'était pas passé chez les MLP ?


Si mais il y a des grèves et des blocages dans les dépôts régionaux bien que ça concerne plutôt la disponibilité pour les buralistes dans certaines régéions(PACA entre autres).

----------


## totosky

Bonjour les gens,

j'espère être au bon endroit pour poser ma question. J'aurais aimé mettre à jour mon PC qui date....oulà de *2010* en espérant garder certains éléments si possibles (genre l'alim ou le boitier). Il était basé sur un post du forum.
Mon ancienne config me permet de jouer à pleins de jeux (j'ai même réussi à jouer à Dishonored 2 en mode dégradé ou Fornite pour mon fils) mais j'aimerais me mettre à niveau.  Mon budget est de *700 -800 €* (voire un peu plus mais je n'aimerais pas laisser mes enfants à la maison pendant que je pars en vacances). Voici mon ancienne config:

        AMD Phenom™ II X4 955 Black Edition  
	Arctic Cooling Arctic F12 
	Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus 
	Corsair VX - 550W 
	Corsair Value Select 4 Go DDR3 PC10600 CAS 9 
        Fractal Design Define R3 - Black Pearl 
	Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3 
	Samsung Spinpoint F3 S-ATA - 500 Go - 16 Mo

D'avance merci. (Ou alors je rachète tout)

----------


## megaloopz

> Bonjour les gens,
> 
> j'espère être au bon endroit pour poser ma question. J'aurais aimé mettre à jour mon PC qui date....oulà de *2010* en espérant garder certains éléments si possibles (genre l'alim ou le boitier). Il était basé sur un post du forum.
> Mon ancienne config me permet de jouer à pleins de jeux (j'ai même réussi à jouer à Dishonored 2 en mode dégradé ou Fornite pour mon fils) mais j'aimerais me mettre à niveau.  Mon budget est de *700 -800 €* (voire un peu plus mais je n'aimerais pas laisser mes enfants à la maison pendant que je pars en vacances). Voici mon ancienne config:
> 
>         AMD Phenom™ II X4 955 Black Edition  
>     Arctic Cooling Arctic F12 
>     Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus 
>     Corsair VX - 550W 
> ...


Jette un oeil à ce topic en page 1 : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...)-%E2%82%AC-V2

Regarde la config "Rothschild". En gardant ton alim (si elle est de bonne qualité) et ton boitier, ca devrait être pas loin de ton budget.  :;):   Surtout si tu prends les composants à plusieurs endroits et que tu montes toi même, ce qui permet de bénéficier de bons plans sur le net.

----------


## CornedBeer

Si ton alim est de 2010, il serait judicieux de la changer également.

----------


## megaloopz

> Si ton alim est de 2010, il serait judicieux de la changer également.


C'est pas faux !

----------


## totosky

Merci pour les réponses. Je vais partir sur vos suggestions. Vous pensez que mon boitier Fractal est suffisament grand? Je ne sais pas si la taille des cartes a considérablement depuis dix ans?

----------


## Qiou87

Globalement tu es limité à 29cm en longueur, ce qui peut poser souci avec certains systèmes à 3 ventilateurs mais devrait quand même te garantir une compatibilité avec 90% des cartes du marché. Vérifie ce point en sélectionnant la carte, en préférant donc un modèle équipé de 2 ventilateurs. Sur le reste y'a pas de raison de changer ton Define R3 s'il te convient toujours.

Et je plussoie les copains, une Corsair de 2010 je la change. Elle a bien vécu mais on repart pas 10 ans avec une alim qui en a déjà 10.  :;):

----------


## YetiEric

Bonjour les canards !

J'ai un poto qui a investi dans un Duck Nukem 2019.4 récemment.

Il a des problèmes de crash total du PC quand :
- Il se fait une session de jeu, pendant 45 minutes il crash et reboot au bout d'e 8 min approx (Dark Soul 2, CSGO & Valorant)
- Il surfe sur YT
- Random

Il a reinitialisé Win10)
Il a changé le cable d'alim

Avoir déplacé le Pc d'une chambre a l'autre a donné 24h de répit

Avez vous déjà rencontré un problème similaire ?
Avez vous des pistes de diag / solution ?

Il hésite a l'ouvrir et dé clipser la RAM et le GPU puis reclipser, au niveau de la garantie...

----------


## DjudjRed

Je ne crois pas que sortir la RAM de son logement et la remettre fasse sauter la garantie si ?
Parce qu'un test intéressant serait de ne laisser qu'une barrette de RAM, de lancer une session et de voir si la machine plante (puis d'échanger les barrettes et de recommencer).

----------


## Qiou87

Ca ressemble effectivement à une instabilité mémoire ou d'alimentation. Le test de barrettes que tu proposes DjudjRed ne pose aucun souci de garantie. Cependant d'expérience j'ai déjà eu un problème comme ça et en fait c'était la carte-mère qui galérait avec 2 barrettes, pas les barrettes elle-mêmes.

Une 2019.4 c'est encore sous garantie je pense. Donc contacter Materiel.net et les laisser régler le problème.

----------


## JYS

=> Pour un Modo

Vu qu'il n'y a plus de Configs de Canard vendues officiellement je me demande si il ne vaudrait pas mieux épingler le topic des Configs aux foie gras:
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...)-%E2%82%AC-V2

Qui elles sont suivies et sont plus d'actualité.

My 2 cents,  ::siffle::

----------


## XWolverine

J'approuve l'écureuil.

----------


## JYS

Pas de réponses ? pas de modos ?

----------


## Qiou87

Ça doit pas passer souvent ici. Au pire tu modobelles ta suggestion, j’irai pas le faire moi-même car ça reviendrait à dire « épinglez mon topic svp ».  :;):

----------


## JYS

Ah oui, je n'utilise jamais cette possibilité, c'est le petit panneau d'exclamation pour les messages hors-charte ?

EDIT: Alerte envoyée par ce moyen...Si Qiou87 ou moi même sommes bannis, vous saurez pourquoi  :^_^:

----------


## Kass Kroute

C'est fait  :;):

----------


## JYS

Super !!!!
Merci, Kass Kroute.

----------


## Prismah

Bonjour à tous,
Je voudrais faire monter un PC gaming, et ne suis pas un grand connaisseur. Je ne cherche pas une bête de course (faire tourner en Ultra c'est sympa mais ça fait gonfler le budget ^^)  Sur les conseils d'un ami, je suis allé  faire un premier jet sur un site apparemment bien connu pour ce type de demande et je pense avoir trouvé quelque chose de correct pour ~ 1300€, mon budget max écran et OS compris dans l'idéal.

Intel Core i5-9400F (2.9 GHz / 4.1 GHz)	159€95
be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4	89€95
ASUS TUF Z390-PLUS GAMING (WI-FI)	139€96
G.Skill Aegis 16 Go (2 x 8 Go) DDR4 3000 MHz CL16	89€95
Gainward GeForce GTX 1050 Ti	179€95
Western Digital WD Blue 2 To SATA 6Gb/s 64 Mo	64€94
LDLC Cobalt A200	59€95
Seasonic S12III-500 80+ 80PLUS Bronze	64€94
StarTech.com Carte son PCI Express 7.1 canaux pour son surround	69€95
Microsoft Windows 10 Famille 32/64 bits - Version clé USB	164€95
MSI 23.8" LED - PRO MP241	114€95
LDLC - Montage d'une machine avec installation Windows (si acheté)	99€95
Câble SATA (50 cm)	5€95
be quiet! Pure Wings 2 140mm	12€95

Selon vous :

1. Mes choix sont-ils cohérents en terme de hardware (compatibilité, etc...)
2. Puis-je encore réduire le coup ?
3. Je dois pouvoir faire tourner un oculus rift S (ce qui nécessite un DisplayPort) le matériel est-il adéquate ?
4. Ai-je besoin de rajouter une carte son et une carte réseau, ou est-ce déjà implémenté dans la carte mère ?

Merci d'avance

----------


## Miuw

La 1050 ti c'est une carte d'entrée de gamme d'il y a 4 ans, elle est totalement dépassée, alors payer 180€ pour ça, quelle blague. Pas besoin de carte son ou réseau. Tu peux trouver des licences windows 10 à 2€ sur ebay ou autres. Tu as oublié le SSD, c'est pas optionnel.

----------


## Berk-124

Comme le dit miuw, la 1050ti est totalement dépassée sans VR.

Je ne connais pas grand chose en VR, mais pour ton occulus il va falloir une grosse puissance de feu. Genre RTX 2070 super ou 5700xt au mini. Pareil niveau CPU, il me semble que la VR pompe pas mal de ressources.
Le problème c'est qu'il y a pénurie de carte graphique.

Sinon il faut un SSD et c'est obligatoire en 2021 sinon tu aura un PC totalement anémique. 512 Go est une base sympa, ça te laisse de la place pour l'OS et pour quelques jeux.

Carte son inutile sauf cas particulier.
Windows 10, amazon, ebay ... 10 € max
Dark rock pro useless sur un 9400F

----------

